# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2013



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ogalo (1 Mar 2013 às 00:24)

4,5 º por aqui .... e que Março traz coisas boas


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2013 às 07:42)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *2.5 ºc *

Neste momento 3.7 ºc 

Céu limpo.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2013 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Muito sol por aqui, com 5,9º e vento fraco, parece ser idêntico para o fim-de-semana!


----------



## Iceberg (1 Mar 2013 às 09:55)

Bom dia a todos.

Agradecia que alguém me informasse se nas zonas do Marão e Alvão existe neve suficiente no solo que justifique uma visita amanhã, Sábado.

Obrigado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Mar 2013 às 14:56)

Boas tardes,
Por aqui tive uma manhã gelada, às 08H00 marcava *-0,5ºC*. 

Por agora a temperatura vai subindo significativamente, será uma tarde bem agradável.


----------



## Migas (1 Mar 2013 às 18:06)

Olá

Pela imagem satelite em:
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2013060.terra.721.250m
Haverá neve em Barroso a Montalegre e no Alvão.
Não deve haver significativa no Geres, Peneda ou Cabreira.






1ab
Luis




Iceberg disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Agradecia que alguém me informasse se nas zonas do Marão e Alvão existe neve suficiente no solo que justifique uma visita amanhã, Sábado.
> 
> Obrigado.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Mar 2013 às 22:07)

Por cá a descer, vai nos 5,2C...


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2013 às 12:44)

Boa Tarde!!!

Hoje está um dia ameno, as temperaturas estão se aproximar dos 20ºC, neste momento 16,0ºC ( a subir) e pouca humidade no ar. É incrivel como está "morno" o tempo aqui em Espinho e a permanência da neve em algumas Serras Portuguesas.
Nunca vi tanta gente no mar como hoje. Mais daqui a bocado , se a temperatura aumentar já se pode andar de manga curta.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mar 2013 às 14:59)

Boas,
por aqui sigo com uma tarde bem agradável, que se não fossem as nuvens altas que preenchem o céu, estava bem quente.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Mar 2013 às 15:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> por aqui sigo com uma tarde bem agradável, que se não fossem as nuvens altas que preenchem o céu, estava bem quente.



Boa tarde Caro Ruipedroo,

É bem verdade se não fosse a nebulosidade alta, estava mais quente lá fora mas está uma tarde bem amena e seca.

Dados atuais:

Temp: 16.1ºC
HR: 41%
Pressão: 1012 hPa


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2013 às 17:46)

Boa tarde

Dia com céu muito nublado, com a temp. max. a chegar aos 16.3ºC.

Temp. atual 15.4ºC
Hr.53%


----------



## Paula (2 Mar 2013 às 20:44)

Boa noite.

Dia bastante agradável, marcado por alguma nebulosidade alta.
Neste momento, uns quentes 12ºC.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2013 às 14:04)

Aqui por volta das 17:00 h ira chover?
Combinei com uns amigos ir jogar futebol espero que não chova


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mar 2013 às 14:43)

Meteofan disse:


> Aqui por volta das 17:00 h ira chover?
> Combinei com uns amigos ir jogar futebol espero que não chova



Depende da duração do jogo. Vai a este site e segue o radar http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2013 às 15:25)

Acho que nem vai ser preciso ver o radar pois já chove fraco.
Devo ir la para as 17:00 e vou jogar ate anoitecer, mesmo que chova também não deve ser muito.
Para já céu muito nublado e chuviscos...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Mar 2013 às 15:34)

Miguel96 disse:


> Depende da duração do jogo. Vai a este site e segue o radar http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/



Boa tarde Caro Miguel96,

O radar Galego da MeteoGalicia também oferece um boa cobertura para a zona (Minho e Douro Litoral), acho que está com um range de 200 km's, o radar da AEMET (Corunha) c/ 240 km's, o de Coruche (IPMA) c/ 300 km's mas pessoalmente para o NW costumo acompanhar preferencialmente o galego (MeteoGalicia).

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action

Todos sabemos que um radar no Norte faz imensa falta, e o mesmo só estará concluído em 2014 na serra da Freita.

Cmps.


----------



## supercell (3 Mar 2013 às 15:53)

Está vento moderado com umas rajadas...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mar 2013 às 16:46)

Dia de céu muito nublado, para já não chove, mas não se terá de se esperar muito mais...actuais *15,2ºc* e *52%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## north (3 Mar 2013 às 17:42)

Boa tarde/noite a todos, sou novo nesta matéria, que podemos esperar para o Porto? De acordo com o GFS rajadas até 90 km/h e precipitação só a partir de Segunda de manhã.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Mar 2013 às 19:18)

north disse:


> Boa tarde/noite a todos, sou novo nesta matéria, que podemos esperar para o Porto? De acordo com o GFS rajadas até 90 km/h e precipitação só a partir de Segunda de manhã.



Basta interpretares este grafico!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Mar 2013 às 22:29)

Boa noite,
Por cá o dia esteve agradável, com a temperatura a andar bem perto dos 20ºC, a qual foi algo estagnada devido à presença de muitas nuvens. 

Por agora o céu mantém-se encoberto e a noite segue bem amena. Para amanhã prevê-se o regresso da chuva, embora com mais força para as regiões do Sul.


----------



## dlourenco (3 Mar 2013 às 23:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por cá o dia esteve agradável, com a temperatura a andar bem perto dos 20ºC, a qual foi algo estagnada devido à presença de muitas nuvens.
> 
> Por agora o céu mantém-se encoberto e a noite segue bem amena. Para amanhã prevê-se o regresso da chuva, embora com mais força para as regiões do Sul.



ainda caiu um aguaceiro residual no bom jesus


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2013 às 23:49)

Boa noite, gente do chove não chove ou faz que chove!

Por cá a tónica foi de um dia agradável, temperado, com mais nebulosidade pela tarde e vento fraco a moderado de SE (predominante).
Amanhã a conversa será outra, e regressará a chuva numa semana que se antevê de rios a pularem fora dos seus leitos.
Neste momento a salientar a pressão que está baixa: 1002,0 hPa. Será assim durante a semana

*Tmín: 6,8ºC
Tmáx: 15,7ºC

Atual
T: 11,7ºC
Hr: 47%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1002,0 hPa
Vento médio: 10,1 km\h de ESE
Rajada: 17,6 km\h​*
Boa semana para todos. Boas molhas...


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2013 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Chuvisco muito fraco para já, céu repleto de nuvens e uns agradáveis 14,6º vão fazendo esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (4 Mar 2013 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

por Braga céu muito cinzento e um vendaval intenso. Registo por agora *13ºC*.

Ainda não choveu, por enquanto, mas não faltará muito!


----------



## ciclonico (4 Mar 2013 às 11:29)

O aspecto do céu hoje a meio da manhã na cidade do Porto. Podemos verificar que se tratam na maioria de nuvens médias e, principalmente, altas.
Os pontos negros são as gaivotas que já se começam a refugiar em terra


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mar 2013 às 17:42)

Boas tardes,
por aqui já não me lembrava de ver uma manhã tão amena, às 08H00 registava uns 14,3ºC. 
O dia esteve sempre encoberto e ventoso, e pela tarde começou a cair alguma chuva pouco significativa. 

Por agora o vento continua a soprar moderado.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2013 às 20:33)

Boa noite,
Dia marcado por céus encobertos e aguaceiros fracos e de curta duração durante a tarde, com temperaturas bastante amenas. De registar apenas o vento, com rajadas moderadas também durante a tarde e que continuam até a esta hora.


----------



## boneli (4 Mar 2013 às 22:43)

Isto por aqui está uma ventania que não se podo andar na rua...cruzes!


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mar 2013 às 22:45)

boneli disse:


> Isto por aqui está uma ventania que não se podo andar na rua...cruzes!



Por cá tambem


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

Boa noite

Por aqui o vento esteve a soprar moderado a forte, principalmente ao final da manhã e início da tarde.
A chuva ainda fez a sua aparição mas tímida, sem acumular, pontuada por períodos de chuviscos.
Nos próximos dias teremos os pluviómetros a trabalhar...

Sigo com "amenos" *12,8ºC*.
Nota para a pressão atmosférica baixa: *988,0 hPa*.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Mar 2013 às 00:42)

Dados atuais:

Temp: 13.6ºC
HR: 69%
Pressão: 988 hPa 

É muito provável com a passagem duma frente muito ativa a NW do cabo Finisterra (Galiza) o vento seja forte/muito forte em algumas zonas do litoral NW na manhã de Quinta-Feira. Na minha modesta opinião acho que a forte precipitação prevista na madrugada desse dia também seja o grande destaque.

Penso que o Minho e Douro Litoral terão direito a um cartão amarelo distribuído pelo IPMA por causa de: (aguaçeiros/chuva pontualmente forte - vento moderado/pontualmente forte).

Venha animação para as nossas bandas sem fazer estragos!!!  

Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mar 2013 às 00:54)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Dados atuais:
> 
> Temp: 13.6ºC
> HR: 69%
> ...



Boa noite amigo,
será sem sombra de dúvidas uma semana bem animada aqui para o Norte, com muita chuva, vento forte e trovoadas. Também estou de olho naquela frente de quinta-feira, que parece ter potencial para deixar algo mais forte aqui no nosso cantinho, mas vamos acompanhando a evolução da situação.

De momento o céu mantem-se nublado e o vento acalmou, soprando agora fraco. A noite segue agradável.

Ontem ainda acumulei *1 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2013 às 13:31)

Boas, 

vão caindo uns aguaceiros curtos com gotas grossas, tempo algo abafado


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2013 às 13:52)

Para sul, agora mesmo, foto tirada com telemóvel. ( com zoom )

estranha protuberância na base da nuvem... ao centro,tinha alguma leve rotação/agitação..

continua abafado


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2013 às 14:01)

Snifa disse:


> continua abafado



  Essa nuvem também pairou sobre Matosinhos, mas já se retirou.

  O abafado está amplificado pela quase ausência de vento.


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2013 às 14:06)

Chove intensamente!


----------



## rfilipeg (5 Mar 2013 às 14:09)

Noto aqui pela zona de Gondomar que algumas nuvens vêm com uma leve rotação sobre si mesmas, ainda á pouco passou aqui uma que se notava bem. Não sei o que isto quer dizer, mas está tudo estranhamente calmo e nuvens mesmo muito escuras.


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2013 às 14:10)

Nuvem muito escura a chegar, vinda de leste, primeiras pingas a cair.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mar 2013 às 14:32)

Boas tardes,
por cá o dia está bem agradável, temperatura amena e vento fraco. 
O céu está muito nublado e vão começando a surgir algumas nuvens mais escuras e bem definidas. 
Já choveu fraco por volta das 12H00.


----------



## nuvens365 (5 Mar 2013 às 15:03)

Boas, 

Também vi essa nuvem, e achei que eram os meus olhos a pregar-me partidas, pois notei rotação na mesma. Depois não a pude acompanhar mais, estava no metro e perdi-a de vista.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mar 2013 às 15:43)

Tenho uma célula a Oeste de mim com um aspecto diferente das outras, parece até ter um carácter rotativo. 

Edit (16:17): Chove bem neste momento !


----------



## Paula (5 Mar 2013 às 18:39)

Boas tardes.

Dia com abertas e alguns aguaceiros agora durante a tarde.
De momento o céu encontra-se nublado.

15ºC e HR 72%.


----------



## boneli (5 Mar 2013 às 19:13)

Tempo esquesito....pouco choveu por aqui! Umas nuvens muito estranhas a pairar e tal mas nada de mais. Vamos lá ver o que ai vem até ao final da semana.


----------



## Paula (5 Mar 2013 às 19:49)

Já chove por aqui


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2013 às 21:54)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *11.7 ºc*

Máxima: *15.8 ºc*

Precipitação acumulada: *2.3 mm*

*Actual*

Temp: 13.5 ºc

Vento SE : 12 Km/h

Pressão: 990.9 hpa

Humidade: 85%

Neste momento vai chuviscando


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mar 2013 às 23:00)

Boa noite

Dia com céu muito nublado, com a max. a chegar aos 18.7ºC

Tmin:12.3ºC
Tatual:13.6ºC
Precipitação: 1.5mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mar 2013 às 00:11)

Ontem acumulei *1,8 mm*.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado e a noite segue amena.

Veremos se o dia do meu aniversário me reserva algo.


----------



## CptRena (6 Mar 2013 às 16:04)

Aguaceiro acabadinho de chegar de SO


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2013 às 17:05)

Boa tarde

Termos hoje um dia de chuva, com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada, por vezes acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas.

O total de precipitação é de *8,4 mm*, predominantemente acumulada ao início da tarde.

Sigo com *13,2ºC* e 86% de Hr.
O céu apresenta-se encoberto e o vento é moderado de SO.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mar 2013 às 20:24)

Boas,
por aqui tive um dia de Inverno, muitas nuvens e bastante chuva, esta mais intensa pela tarde.  

O acumulado é de *8,7 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (6 Mar 2013 às 20:32)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *11.3 ºc* 

máxima: *13.0 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada:* 5.8 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 12.5 ºc 

Vento SSW: 37 Km/h

Pressão: 999.1 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Dia com alguma chuva  fraca a moderada , em especial a partir da tarde.

De momento alguns chuviscos , vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2013 às 21:12)

Boa noite

Por cá manteve-se a tónica de chuva, com acumulação de *13,7 mm* até agora.

Sigo com uns amenos 14,1ºC e 92% de humidade relativa.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas.

Bons eventos


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mar 2013 às 00:49)

Por aqui o céu mantém-se nublado e o vento moderado é uma constante.

Ontem terminei o dia com uns *12,9 mm*.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Mar 2013 às 03:23)

Boa noite! 
Neste momento vento moderado,Humidade Relativa 93%, Pressão: 997.70 mb, Temperatura 11ºC


----------



## Veterano (7 Mar 2013 às 08:27)

Bom dia. Chuva moderada, algum nevoeiro e vento fraco são os ingredientes para uma temperatura de 14,2º.

   Panorama que se parece manter nos próximos dias.


----------



## Snifa (7 Mar 2013 às 08:42)

Bons dias, 

Autêntico dia de inverno, muito vento,chuva por vezes intensa e contínua !


----------



## Snifa (7 Mar 2013 às 08:44)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento, muito escuro!


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2013 às 11:00)

Bom dia

Bastante chuva nesta manhã.
Os períodos de chuva curtos\aguaceiros são por vezes fortes.
O vento tem soprado moderado a forte, com rajadas por vezes acima dos 60 km\h.
O acumulado da precipitação é de *10,7 mm*.

*Atual
T: 14,7ºC
Hr: 77%
P.Orvalho: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 993,0 hPa
Vento médio: 33,1 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 55,4 km\h​*


----------



## nelsoncunha (7 Mar 2013 às 11:02)

Bom dia.

Por Lousada vento forte, e chuva fraca.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (7 Mar 2013 às 12:16)

Dados atuais:

Temp: 15.9ºC (Em aumento)
HR: 78% (Em queda)
Pressão: 991 hPa (Estagnou)

A tónica desta manhã é o vento c/ rajadas moderadas e pontualmente fortes que mantêm respeito lá fora (o barulho no exterior é digno duma depressão bem ativa). Houve períodos de chuva/aguaçeiros fortes de madrugada mas neste momento em termos de precipitação tudo muito calmo.

Também de salientar que houve há pouco alguns cortes de energia nos arredores de Braga mas o mais engraçado é que não me pareceu ter avistado nenhum raio ou escutar algum trovão nestas bandas. Mas segundo o mapa de atividade elétrica (MG) parece ter descarregado alguma coisita pelos lados do nosso amigo Aristocrata entre as 08-10H (descarga positiva).

Na Galiza um registo muito interessante de rajada máxima do vento:

- Castro Vicaludo (A Guarda) 450m de altitude: 119.6 km/h


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mar 2013 às 13:33)

Boas tardes,
Por aqui a manhã foi algo caótica, grande carga de água mesmo na hora de ponta.
Também o vento se fez sentir de uma forma incrível, desde o meio da manhã até por volta do meio dia, as rajadas eram assustadoras, algumas quase me derrubaram. Por momentos trouxe recordaçãoes do Xynthia. 

Neste momento o vento acalmou ligeiramente. Chove fraco.

Precipitação acumulada: *16,9 mm*.


----------



## rfilipeg (7 Mar 2013 às 18:05)

Bem, de manhã ainda esteve um vento forte até mais ou menos à hora de almoço, depois parou praticamente. Quanto à chuva, tem precipitado quase toda a tarde, mas vento e trovoada 0. 
A meu ver aqui no litoral norte está a ser uma desilusão este evento, porque pelas previsões de ontem para hoje, prometia mais. 

Vamos a ver se vem mais alguma, coisa...


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mar 2013 às 21:05)

Boa noite,
O dia ficou marcado até esta hora por chuva, por vezes moderada a forte. Já o vento foi forte o suficiente durante a manhã para desramar um pouco mais as árvores afectadas pela Gong.


----------



## Snifa (7 Mar 2013 às 21:11)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *10.6 ºc* 

máxima: *13.8 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *14.5 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 11.1 ºc 

Vento SW: 24Km/h

Pressão: 1003.4 hpa

Humidade: 96 %

De momento não chove.

Ultrapassados os *900 mm* para este ano hidrológico , sigo com *913.9 mm* desde 1/10/2012 

*Castro laboreiro* acumulou bem hoje : *45.4 mm* 

Desde o começo deste ano, em pouco mais de 2 mêses,  já acumula uns expressivos *773.2mm*

site:

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2013 às 22:01)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> ...Mas segundo o mapa de atividade elétrica (MG) parece ter descarregado alguma coisita *pelos lados do nosso amigo Aristocrata* entre as 08-10H (descarga positiva).



Boa noite

Por aqui não notei trovoada, mas não quer dizer que não existiu...
De resto, a chuva ainda foi caindo por vezes moderada a forte. O vento manteve-se moderado a forte, mas agora sopra fraco de SO.
A rajada máxima foi de 64,4 km\h pelas 10.33h.
O acumulado da precipitação é de *24,1 mm*.

*Atual
T: 11,8ºC
Hr: 93%
P.Orvalho: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1004,0 hPa
Vento médio: 7,2 km\h de SO
Rajada: 9,7 km\h​*


----------



## CptRena (7 Mar 2013 às 22:13)

Boa noite

Penso que a festa para aqui está a chegar com chuva que dê para ouvir em condições. A imagem de satélite mostra que vamos levar com alguma coisa. Pode ser que traga alguma trovoada lá pelo meio, mas dúvido muito.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mar 2013 às 23:34)

Boa noite,
por cá, depois de uma manhã muito ventosa, a tarde já foi mais calma, mesmo assim ainda choveu fraco.

O acumulado é de *21,4 mm*, levando já uns 37,1 mm este mês. 

Neste momento o vento sopra fraco a moderado e o céu apresenta bastantes nuvens, embora com boas abertas.

Para já a frente apresenta alguma actividade, agora é acompanhar a sua evolução até chegar ao Continente. Amanhã espero boa animação, principalmente no pós-frontal.


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

Sim a frente que se apresenta a Oeste aqui do nosso litoral apresenta atividade elétrica e está a ganhar força a ver vamos se chega cá em "boas condições". 

A partir das 3h da manhã espero estar a ouvir o "S.Pedro a arrumar os móveis" hehehe


----------



## Estação SP (8 Mar 2013 às 08:04)

Bom dia.

Por aqui foi uma madrugada muito animada.
Com muita trovoada e chuva, por vezes ouviam-se telintar algumas preditas nas telhas deveria ser algum granizo misturado.

Por agora está mais calmo o cenário.


----------



## Veterano (8 Mar 2013 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Noite calma pelo Porto, apenas com vento moderado mas sem chuva.

   Por agora 13,8º, céu encoberto, não chove.


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2013 às 08:52)

Bons dias, 

a madrugada rendeu por aqui apenas *3 mm*, confesso que esperava um pouco mais, penso que ( até ao momento ) este evento está a deixar um pouco a  desejar, e falo nomeadamente em trovoadas, aqui mais no Norte, pode ser que  com o aproximar do núcleo depressionário  ao NW nos próximos dias, a situação fique um pouco mais animada..

As previsões do IPMA são animadoras, de qualquer modo, em situações como estas com aguaceiros, é sempre uma lotaria.


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Mar 2013 às 13:01)

Boa tarde,

A noite, foi calma aqui pelo Porto a trovoada foi para o Centro, infelizmente. Penso que está a deixar muito a desejar visto que se prevê mau tempo cá para o  Norte e nem uma trovoada em condições temos. Vamos lá a ver se é desta. 

Por agora, boas abertas e vento fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

Boas tardes,
isto anda muito pacato aqui pelo Norte, a coisa não pega. 
A madrugada rendeu uns *0,3 mm*, a parte mais activa da frente passou pelo Centro, aí a coisa este bem animada.

Por agora o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado, com bastante sol, posso dizer que está um dia agradável. Penso que animação por aqui só mais lá para o fim do dia ou mais tarde, aquelas trovoadas sobre o mar ainda estão bem longe.


----------



## dlourenco (8 Mar 2013 às 14:40)

Já se viam muitas gaivotas em Braga pela manhã


----------



## Veterano (8 Mar 2013 às 15:15)

Por Matosinhos combinação entre céu azul e algumas nuvens, bastante sol, chuva nem vê-la.

  Aguardemos então...


----------



## Stinger (8 Mar 2013 às 15:41)

Até agora nao vi nada de jeito deste evento , mantem se tudo sequinho 

Ontem foi um dia de chuva miudinha de curtos periodos de resto nada a assinalar .

Trovoadas = 0


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Mar 2013 às 16:06)

Ora boas tardes,

Com o aproximar do núcleo da depressão, nós aqui no litoral norte poderemos ver alguma coisa, mas a mim dá me a sensação que será o Centro e a Galiza a verem trovoada mas vamos a ver.







De notar que existe bastante atividade elétrica no alto mar. Se chegar cá assim seria ótimo.


----------



## CptRena (8 Mar 2013 às 17:23)

Boas

Pois bem, por aqui foi uma madrugada bem animada por trovoada e chuva forte com granizo à mistura que deixou um acumulado de 15mm na EMA de Aveiro (Universidade) entre as 0400 e as 0500.

Agora o céu está a ficar cada vez mais escuro, com o sol a ser tapado pelo _outflow_ das células que se encontram ali ao lado da costa e que deverá trazer mais uns aguaceiros com trovoadas daqui a pouco


----------



## CptRena (8 Mar 2013 às 18:06)

Negridão a SO e penso que já ouvi um ronco muito distante.


----------



## PauloSR (8 Mar 2013 às 18:11)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso reina a pasmaceira...

A máxima do dia foi 18.7 °C. Acumulação redonda: *0* mm 

Até agora, este é um não-evento  Venham os próximos dias...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Mar 2013 às 18:24)

CptRena disse:


> Negridão a SO e penso que já ouvi um ronco muito distante.



é provavel, pois uma linha de instabilidade aproxima-se! 

E para aqui nad de nada!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mar 2013 às 18:26)

Está-se a formar uma boa banda de células que daqui a pouco tempo vão entrar pelo litoral Centro, parecem ter potencial para criar algo bem forte. 

Por aqui apenas vejo restos de células a Oeste.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Mar 2013 às 18:33)

Estas linhas de instabilidade deveram atingir o centro e a galiza, fazendo efeito retunda ao norte!! --"


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2013 às 18:44)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Estas linhas de instabilidade deveram atingir o centro e a galiza, fazendo efeito retunda ao norte!! --"



O chamado efeito rotunda ocorre quando se está no centro da depressão,e as nuvens giram á volta, numa área próxima,o que não é o caso, essas nuvens parecem ter um deslocamento de sudoeste para nordeste,irão chegar aqui ao Norte,causando alguma precipitação e provavelmete trovoadas,embora claro chova mais numas zonas que outras.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mar 2013 às 19:52)

cstools.net disse:


> Zona de Aveiro já "sofre"
> Muita chuva e muitaaaaa trovoada



A linha de estabilidade que está a passar em Aveiro até Marinha de Ondas,Coimbra tem bastante potencial para originar trovoada, chuva forte e queda de granizo mais próximo do núcleo da supercélula(pois já é considerada, na minha opinião supercélula), pode também surgir um evento inesperado como sugere o Estofex,que é um site de previsão para tempo severo.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Mar 2013 às 20:23)

A sul vê-se trovoada, cada clarão!!! :O


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mar 2013 às 21:28)

Interessante imagem de satélite, células bem activas a dirigiram-se para a Galiza e para o Centro, e para o Norte apenas nuvens e provavelmente alguma chuva. Não sei se alguma célula se poderá formar, mas é certo que a parte mais activa não está no caminho do Norte. Parece-me é que o Centro vai ser novamente brindado, que sorte. 

Mas vamos aguardar, só não quero acabar o dia com uns míseros 0,3 mm, enquanto se previa bastante chuva.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Mar 2013 às 21:37)

cstools.net disse:


> Alguma chuva ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espectáculo adiado! xD


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mar 2013 às 21:37)

Essa imagem de radar até assusta, nem tinha reparado, mas acredito que ainda vá cair qualquer coisa por cá. 

Neste momento sigo com uma noite bem calma, céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Mar 2013 às 21:41)

Ainda há esperança!


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mar 2013 às 21:42)

Alguém vê clarões neste momento?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Mar 2013 às 21:46)

Miguel96 disse:


> Alguém vê clarões neste momento?



Afirmativo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mar 2013 às 21:48)

Ainda não avistei clarões.
É pena aquele manto de nuvens altas estar a bloquear a formação de células, visto que estão no geral com bastante actividade, mas a noite ainda é uma criança.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mar 2013 às 21:54)

Já se vêem Relâmpagos a Sul/Sueste.


----------



## CptRena (8 Mar 2013 às 21:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> Já se vêem Relâmpagos a Sul/Sueste.



 Dá para ver daí. WOW.

Grande festival elétrico a SSE que se vê daqui também. O meu detector (rádio LW) não pára.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Mar 2013 às 22:04)

Muitos relâmpagos a SSE !!


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Mar 2013 às 22:11)

CptRena disse:


> Dá para ver daí. WOW.
> 
> Grande festival elétrico a SSE que se vê daqui também. O meu detector (rádio LW) não pára.



Este membro de Freamunde é de mais longe em relação a Espinho e também vê.
Relâmpagos a Sueste neste momento


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Mar 2013 às 22:21)

Avisto relâmpagos a SSE, mas noto que vejo é o clarão no topo das células, portanto é muito longe aqui do Porto, talvez no centro do país esteja a dar-lhe bem.

Quanto aqui a nós, litoral norte, vamos ter de aguardar mais umas horas valentes a ver se nasce alguma célula que venha na nossa direção. O que se vê muito no satélite também são nuvens altas, restos das células.


----------



## supercell (8 Mar 2013 às 22:39)

Bastantes raios visíveis a Sul...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Mar 2013 às 22:42)

cstools.net disse:


> Por este andar estou a ver que afinal o espectáculo foi mesmo anulado para o Norte :s
> 
> Temperatura
> 11 Cº
> ...



Mesmo!! xD ahahahahahahah


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mar 2013 às 23:05)

Incrível o comboio de células sobre o Centro !

Por aqui a noite segue calma, começa-se a sentir uma brisa.
Estou a ver que por aqui vamos ter de aguardar umas belas horas.


----------



## dj_teko (8 Mar 2013 às 23:28)

Festa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #fb


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Mar 2013 às 23:32)

dj_teko disse:


> Festa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que mão cheia para o pessoal do Centro. 
Agora também queremos nós aqui nem que seja só uma trovoadita. Vamos la a ver, está a evoluir aquela célula que já se falou acima, mas parece-me que ainda não tem atividade elétrica. Esperemos e vamos ficar a espectadores do Centro


----------



## Pisfip (8 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

Chove, troveja e um ventinho moderado.. Temperatura a descer 11.4º  o.O


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 00:12)

Pisfip, penso que te enganas-te no tópico. 

Por aqui surgiu o vento, que sopra agora fraco a moderado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mar 2013 às 00:20)

Boa noite! Vento fraco com algumas rajadas,mas nada de relevante. Não perdi a esperança de ver uns flashs...! cstools.net, ai por Caminha já viste algo?


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Mar 2013 às 00:21)

cstools.net disse:


> Não vale a pena esperar, pelo que vejo
> 
> 0%  Trovoada: 0



Sim. Não vale a pena esperar. Aquela linha de instabilidade que surgiu atrás desta que está a passar, também já está a dissipar. Com o aproximar do núcleo da depressão veremos se seremos contemplados, mas até la temos muitas horas pela frente. 

Durmam descansados!


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Mar 2013 às 00:32)

cstools.net disse:


> Por aqui nada
> Só ouvia ao longe, mas vinham da célula que passou na Galiza entre Vigo e Pontevedra.
> 
> Realmente era dessa que estava a espera rfilipeg ganhou força mas de repente perdeu a toda :s



Ah sim...sim já percebi. Só dizer que aquilo ali para o Centro-Sul está do melhor que pode ser, pelos relatos. Para nós melhores dias virão


----------



## dj_teko (9 Mar 2013 às 00:33)

Tudo ao lado 









 #fb


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 01:49)

Regressa a chuva por aqui.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mar 2013 às 01:59)

cstools.net, por aqui é só vento! A trovoada ficou pelo centro...! Que seca 
Ainda tenho esperança de ver algo


----------



## Stinger (9 Mar 2013 às 02:15)

Bem o meu ultimo post foi a dizer que este evento nada se fez notar e que estava tudo seco , ora bem estou eu a dizer agora que .... continua tudo sequinho 


Tudo ao lado , nada de trovoadas nem aguaceiros .

Vai sempre tudo tudo tudo para os lados de lisboa


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Mar 2013 às 02:22)

Bem vou dormir que isto está muito monótono para estes lados. 
Só para dizer para não desesperarem, toda aquela circulação que se encontra a Oeste de nós, ela amanhã vai cair cá no nosso litoral. 

Portanto durmam bem e descansados, não é esta noite que há "foguetes". 
Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Stinger (9 Mar 2013 às 02:25)

Depois nem sei como dizem que vai tudo para o norte loooooool

Aqui nada se passa e na regiao de lisboa leva sempre com tudo e tudo , e quando cai uma chuvita para o norte os do centro ainda a querem tambem xD


----------



## dlourenco (9 Mar 2013 às 02:26)




----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Mar 2013 às 02:27)

Haver vamos se ainda vem algo por aí desenfreado, para aliviar as vistas


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 02:32)

É claro que hoje vamos ter animação, não sei se será como a que os do Centro tiveram, duvido, mas da maneira que isto está por aqui, para mim basta um relâmpago para tirar a barriga de misérias. 

Bem, como já foi referido, só lá para o fim da madrugada/manhã é que elas poderão começar a entrar.


----------



## Stinger (9 Mar 2013 às 02:32)

Nessas previsoes é engraçado , braga e coimbra com trovoadas e o porto que está no meio nada looool


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 09:40)

Bom dia,
Por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado, pelo satélite dá para perceber que o dia de hoje está bem mais interessante para estes lados.


----------



## PauloSR (9 Mar 2013 às 09:55)

Bom dia,

De momento, cai um aguaceiro moderado pela Póvoa de Lanhoso.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 10:26)

Caiu o primeiro aguaceiro do dia, provocou rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mar 2013 às 10:52)

exactamente, caiu o primeiro aguaceiro, nada de especial, chuva forte, cerca de 1 minuto, trovoada nada... céu muito negro mais a norte! Por agora mais calmo. Vamos la ver se vem mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Mar 2013 às 13:11)

Por cá vento forte


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 13:14)

Por aqui apenas o vento forte se faz sentir, os aguaceiros vão caindo mas não duram mais de 1 minuto. 

Já houve aparato eléctrico no Alto Minho, mas por cá ainda não surgiu nenhuma célula capaz de criar algo mais forte.


----------



## supercell (9 Mar 2013 às 13:15)

Muito vento.. As células aproximam-se de terra.. vamos ver


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 13:20)

Consigo avistar o topo daquela célula que está a entrar pelo Porto, mas parece-me que está demasiado a sul.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 13:20)

Muito escuro a oeste, já ronca...

Mas esta célula, devido ao movimento, penso que irá passar ao lado, entrando mais pela zona da Póvoa de Varzim.


----------



## budah (9 Mar 2013 às 13:42)

Confirmo, por cá choveu bem durante cerca de 15 min, algum vento e granizo...agora essa célula que se consegue ver no radar, seguiu para o interior...




Snifa disse:


> Muito escuro a oeste, já ronca...
> 
> Mas esta célula, devido ao movimento, penso que irá passar ao lado, entrando mais pela zona da Póvoa de Varzim.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 15:11)

Continua uma ventania doida. 

Aproxima-se um grupo de células ao litoral Norte, mas parece que são fraquinhas.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 15:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Continua uma ventania doida.
> 
> Aproxima-se um grupo de células ao litoral Norte, mas parece que são fraquinhas.



Fracas, e pelo satélite com um aspecto muito dissipado,pouco organizado, por aqui apenas se vislumbram as nuvens altas...

Penso que estas nuvens quando chegarem não trarão mais que um mix de nuvens médias e altas, eventualmente algum aguaceiro..

Por aqui rajadas de vento que chegam aos 68 Km/h de SW.

Até ao momento *2.0 mm* acumulados 

O que é certo é que as previsões do IPMA continuam  a mencionar aguaceiros por vezes fortes, granizo e trovoadas aqui no Norte,mas nestas situações é uma perfeita lotaria...Pode cair um dilúvio num local, e outro, uns quilómetros ao lado, ficar seco, ou chover menos..


----------



## north (9 Mar 2013 às 16:29)

Acaba de cair uma aguaceiro forte, acompanhado de granizo na Maia, negrume mais a Norte!


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 16:33)

north disse:


> Acaba de cair uma aguaceiro forte, acompanhado de granizo na Maia, negrume mais a Norte!



Por aqui também choveu forte e com gotas grossas, durou pouco tempo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Mar 2013 às 16:42)

Aqui acabou de dar uns 3-4 trovões um aguaceiro forte e um pouco de saraiva mas ja acabou tudo. Ainda se ouve ao longe mas muito fraco.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Mar 2013 às 16:54)

Por aqui nada! Apenas vento forte de SSO e mai nada! 

Ela que venha não tenho medo ! xD


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2013 às 16:59)

Negrume a este\sueste.
Ja choveu com granizo


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mar 2013 às 17:11)

Boa tarde

As nuvens estão agora a baixar, o vento mantêm-se moderado com rajadas, sempre constante.
A chuva tem aparecido mas fraca, em chuviscos por vezes.
O acumulado é de um ridículo mm (*1 mm*)
Para já, atendendo às previsões, o litoral norte tem acumulados baixos.
Veremos se os modelos acertam no que pode cair hoje e nos próximos dias...

*Atual
T: 12,1ºC
Hr: 66%
P.Orvalho: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1002,0 hPa
Vento médio: 21,2 km\h de SO
Rajada: 28,8 km\h​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Mar 2013 às 17:22)

Acabo de ouvir dois trovões a sul!


----------



## Paula (9 Mar 2013 às 17:34)

Começa a trovoar por aqui  Finalmente!
Chove forte neste momento.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Mar 2013 às 17:35)

Mas que grande trovão agora


----------



## dlourenco (9 Mar 2013 às 17:35)

finalmente trovoada em Braga   luz, PUF


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Mar 2013 às 17:42)

Paula disse:


> Começa a trovoar por aqui  Finalmente!
> Chove forte neste momento.



Há pouco começou a roncar e bem! os trovões já andam mais perto! 

É verdade que em termos de precipitação este evento por cá tem sido um verdadeiro fiasco comparativamente com o litoral Centro, mas posso dizer que hoje apareceram aguaçeiros mais jeitosos c/ granizo à mistura. 

Também de destacar rajadas moderadas que surgiram ao final da manhã.

Veremos o que ainda nos pode tocar nas próximas horas para estes lados.

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 17:48)

Está a trovejar


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 17:48)

Que bomba caiu mesmo aqui em cima, a luz foi-se, isto há poucos minutos. 

Também um forte aguaceiro puxado a vento se abateu por aqui.


----------



## dlourenco (9 Mar 2013 às 17:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que bomba caiu mesmo aqui em cima, a luz foi-se, isto há poucos minutos.
> 
> Também um forte aguaceiro puxado a vento se abateu por aqui.



deve ter sido para esses lados, aqui no centro não pareceu tão forte


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 17:52)

Grande chuvada agora!


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2013 às 17:53)

Já se houve a trovojar, a uns belos minutos.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Mar 2013 às 17:55)

Alguém soube de alguma coisa?

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Soci...098634&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Paula (9 Mar 2013 às 17:56)

A coisa acalmou. Não chove e também não voltei a ouvir trovões.


----------



## north (9 Mar 2013 às 17:57)

Aqui na Maia um aguaceiro deixou o pátio do vizinho cheio de água. O vento foi sem dúvida do pior de manhã, não dava para estar lá fora, está mais calmo mas ainda assim moderado a forte, quanto a trovoada, 0, as nuvens negras estão todas a ir para o interior...

EDIT - Esqueçam, primeiro trovão do dia já se ouviu!


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 17:58)

Brutal chuvada, com queda de granizo!

EDIT: forte trovão!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 18:04)

Consigo ver daqui o topo dessa célula no Porto, belo cogumelo.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 18:07)

Autêntico dilúvio..*12 mm* acumulados de 2.0 mm  para 12 mm num curto espaço de tempo, e continua...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Mar 2013 às 18:10)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que bomba caiu mesmo aqui em cima, a luz foi-se, isto há poucos minutos.
> 
> Também um forte aguaceiro puxado a vento se abateu por aqui.



Boa tarde Caro Ruipedroo,

Pelo mapa de atividade elétrica da MeteoGalicia, houve uma descarga entre Cervães e Vila do Prado (nas tuas proximidades) que parece bater certo com a faixa horária de registo.

Coordenadas aproximadas do impacto de raio:

41,599 -8,501


Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 18:16)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro Ruipedroo,
> 
> Pelo mapa de atividade elétrica da MeteoGalicia, houve uma descarga entre Cervães e Vila do Prado (nas tuas proximidades) que parece bater certo com a faixa horária de registo.
> 
> ...



Ainda foi um bocado longe, mas o trovão foi mesmo potente. 

Entretanto depois desta intempérie parece que o vento acalmou ligeiramente.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 18:19)

Meus caros, que espetaculo, tromba de água, funil agora mesmo, já coloco o video, pedras de granizo enormes...

Apanhei o funil em formação e posterior dissipação


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Mar 2013 às 18:21)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Alguém soube de alguma coisa?
> 
> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Soci...098634&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



Boa tarde Caro Andre Barbosa,

Uma pessoa filmou esta manhã a tromba de água que apareceu nas proximidades da cidade de (A Guarda - Galiza):


----------



## ipinto (9 Mar 2013 às 18:22)

Atenção Tornado na Cidade do Porto, nao fui a tempo de filmar tocou no solo uns 20 segundos


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 18:23)

ipinto disse:


> Atenção Tornado na Cidade do Porto, nao fui a tempo de filmar tocou no solo uns 20 segundos



Já vou colocar o vídeo..


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mar 2013 às 18:24)

Snifa disse:


> Meus caros, que espetaculo, tromba de água, *funil agora mesmo*, já coloco o video, pedras de granizo enormes...
> 
> Apanhei o funil em formação e posterior dissipação



Meu caro Snifa, o garrafão estava incluído?!

Certamente um episódio muito interessante.
Por aqui a trovoada deitou abaixo a ligação telefónica.
Temos agora chuva moderada a forte e vento moderado com rajadas a aumentar de intensidade.
7,4 mm de chuva na última hora e a aumentar...também.



ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro Andre Barbosa,
> 
> Uma pessoa filmou esta manhã a tromba de água que apareceu nas proximidades da cidade de (A Guarda - Galiza):



Eu vejo DUAS TROMBAS DE ÁGUA EM SIMULTÂNEO. Que lhes parece?


----------



## north (9 Mar 2013 às 18:25)

Granizo e trovoada por aqui!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Mar 2013 às 18:25)

Snifa disse:


> Meus caros, que espetaculo, tromba de água, funil agora mesmo, já coloco o video, pedras de granizo enormes...
> 
> Apanhei o funil em formação e posterior dissipação



Queremos ver isso no vídeo Caro Snifa,

Um abraço.


----------



## Paula (9 Mar 2013 às 18:27)

Snifa disse:


> Meus caros, que espetaculo, tromba de água, funil agora mesmo, já coloco o video, pedras de granizo enormes...
> 
> Apanhei o funil em formação e posterior dissipação



Snifa, já ganhaste o teu euromilhões 

______________

Por estes lados não chove.


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Mar 2013 às 18:27)

PESSOAL, vinha agora a pé e ao longe vi na direcção do Porto e vi um funilzito que rapidamente se dissipou. Ia a pegar já no telemóvel mas já não valia a pena porque já estava a dissipar-se. Em que ponto da cidade do Porto o funil se formou?


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2013 às 18:28)

Este tempo é propicio a tornados, eu sabia que ia acontecer.
O site estofex acertou em cheio.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 18:28)

rfilipeg disse:


> PESSOAL, vinha agora a pé e ao longe vi na direcção do Porto e vi um funilzito que rapidamente se dissipou. Ia a pegar já no telemóvel mas já não valia a pena porque já estava a dissipar-se. Em que ponto da cidade do Porto o funil se formou?



Região  ocidental, zona da Foz , provavelmente...


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 18:29)

Foto de à bocado:


----------



## dj_teko (9 Mar 2013 às 18:30)

Tudinho ao lado metam fotos e vídeos #fb


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Mar 2013 às 18:30)

Snifa disse:


> Região  ocidental, zona da Foz , provavelmente...



Ah muito bem, que espetáculo.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2013 às 18:34)

gaviaoreal disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Admira-me os valores do Snifa para o Porto.



Eu vivo a 17 km do Porto, em Espinho e só acumulei *1 mm*


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2013 às 18:34)

Dia de muita precipitação na Peneda-Gerês.

Castro Laboreiro segue com 58,2mm hoje.
O mês vai em 148,8mm.


----------



## gaviaoreal (9 Mar 2013 às 18:35)

Boa tarde.

Alguns aguaceiros acompanhados de vento e queda de granizo em pequena quantidade. Alguns trovões afastados

Admira-me os valores do Snifa para o Porto.

Esta semana, até agora, acumulou: 49,8 mm
Segunda - 0,2 mm
Terça - 1,5 mm
Quarta - 14,2 mm
Quinta, 27,2 mm
Sexta - 0,5 mm
Sábado - 6,2 mm


----------



## gaviaoreal (9 Mar 2013 às 18:36)

Desculpem, enviei duas vezes


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Mar 2013 às 18:37)

Estive sem luz cerca de dez minutos, cerca de três trovões bem fortes e granizo do tamanho de caroços!!!


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2013 às 18:41)

Cá fica o vídeo, ouçam o barulho do granizo a cair..

sigo com *14.5 mm* acumulados.

[ame="http://youtu.be/9lsz63zFaq4"]http://youtu.be/9lsz63zFaq4[/ame]


720p fica mais nítido


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 18:44)

Fantástico Snifa, belo apanhado.


----------



## ipinto (9 Mar 2013 às 18:45)

Belo trabalho, eu fui a correr pegar na camera de filmar porque estava na janela a ver o mau tempo vi o funil em formaçao, quando la cheguei ja estava a dissipar...





Snifa disse:


> Cá fica o vídeo, ouçam o barulho do granizo a cair..
> 
> sigo com *14.5 mm* acumulados.
> 
> ...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Mar 2013 às 18:46)

Outro vídeo sobre a tromba de água (playa de Patos de Nigrán - Vigo)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oJg8420OUQ0


----------



## north (9 Mar 2013 às 18:49)

Malta, como sou novo nisto, tenho uma dúvida, apenas há possibilidade de formação destes fenómenos junto à costa, ou a uma maior distância da mesma, por exemplo, 13Km?


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2013 às 18:50)

Parabéns Snifa, belo Tornado que filmastes,esse video também explica os *14,5 mm* acumulados.

Manda para o Reed Timmer este vídeo, está espectacular.

Hoje já tivemos 2 tornados em Portugal!!!!!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Mar 2013 às 18:53)

Boa captura Snifa!!!

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...eira-pobra-guarda/00031362834183869198591.htm


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2013 às 18:55)

north disse:


> Malta, como sou novo nisto, tenho uma dúvida, apenas há possibilidade de formação destes fenómenos junto à costa, ou a uma maior distância da mesma, por exemplo, 13Km?



Não te sei dizer, mas por enquanto não, se ocorrer é na costa a Sul de Aveiro até Peniche segundo o radar. 

Já tivemos 2 Tornados hoje em Portugal, queres mais?


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Mar 2013 às 18:57)

Snifa foi isso mesmo que eu vi heheh e de perto ainda mais empolgante é! Obrigado por esse vídeo!


----------



## north (9 Mar 2013 às 18:57)

Não, nada disso, apenas me quero informar melhor...


----------



## dlourenco (9 Mar 2013 às 18:59)

Impressionantes os videos  

As nuvens em Braga estão assustadoras... relembrem-me lá a probabilidade de uma pessoa levar com um raio na cabeça ?


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2013 às 19:19)

Por aqui o acumulado é de *3,4 mm*. 

O dia foi mais marcado pelo vento forte, os aguaceiros violentos que cairam foram de curta duração, daí a baixa acumulação.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Mar 2013 às 20:23)

Os relatos que aqui fizeram já contam quase tudo, dia de aguaceiros fortes associados a rajadas fortíssimas de vento...esta semana tem sido bem animada e este Inverno não nos podemos queixar de falta de precipitação aqui no nosso cantinho...

Por agora tudo calmo lá fora, actuais 12,0ºc e 89% de humidade relativa...


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mar 2013 às 20:24)

Chegou-me ao MeteoMontijo agora mesmo uma fotografia da Tromba de hoje !







Soberbo !


----------



## ipinto (9 Mar 2013 às 21:14)

A falar aqui do Meteo forum...



http://local.pt/tornado-tromba-de-agua-no-porto/


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tornado-porto-mini-tornado-tvi24/1427796-4071.html


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2013 às 21:44)

Mais uma bela fotografia do Tornado que atingiu hoje o Porto, Parabéns.

Quanto tornados desde Março de 2012 até hoje ocorreram alguém sabe?


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2013 às 22:00)

Trovoada agora, Grande trovão.

Trovoada fortíssima com chuva forte agora.


----------



## Agreste (9 Mar 2013 às 22:01)

cstools.net disse:


> 02-05-2012 Lagoa de Albufeira - Sesimbra
> 25-10-2012 Castelo Branco
> 25-10-2012 Igrejinha - Alentejo
> 16-11-2012 Sines - Algarve
> ...



Lagoa - Silves.


----------



## Agreste (9 Mar 2013 às 22:14)

No radar até nem parece ser muito importante a trovoada mas olhando ao histórico de hoje...


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2013 às 22:17)

Bem neste momento só relampagos e o ronco dos trovões é menos intenso.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Mar 2013 às 23:00)

Célula a Oeste de Espinho a dirigir-se para a terra e nos próximos 10 a 20 minutos teremos novamente atividade elétrica.


----------



## ciclonico (9 Mar 2013 às 23:05)

A última vez que me lembro que um tornado afectou em cheio a cidade do Porto, foi o do dia 30 de Janeiro de 1990 que, de manhã bem cedo, fez vários estragos nos blocos de apartamentos do Bairro do Regado no Amial, tendo torcido totalmente um placard de publicidade, que (agora arranjado ) ainda hoje lá se encontra.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2013 às 00:06)

Boa noite.

O dia de sábado foi interessante, não pelo excesso de vento ou de precipitação, mas antes pelo fenómeno "tromba de água".
2 trombas de água aqui pelo litoral norte é extremamente raro, pelo que não havendo relatos de estragos materiais ou humanos pode-se dizer: venham mais!
Eu termino o dia com *11,7 mm* de acumulação.
O vento mantêm-se moderado, por vezes com rajadas.
Para já tudo relativamente calmo e penso que se manterá nas próximas horas, embora não seja de excluir pequenas células (dificilmente perceptíveis em satélite) nos atinjam - nesta zona em particular.

*T: 11,1ºC
Hr: 77%​*
Continuação de bom fim de semana


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2013 às 00:13)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chegou-me ao MeteoMontijo agora mesmo uma fotografia da Tromba de hoje !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantástico! Ainda bem que não causou danos pois eu estava bem perto dele e nem sabia! 

Estava no trabalho quando caiu uma valente chuvada carregada de granizo, e pelos vistos também este belíssimo funil na Foz. Pena que não o vi.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (10 Mar 2013 às 02:20)

mais uma valente chuvada com granizo neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mar 2013 às 02:25)

Pela cidade de Braga a noite esteve fria, algum vento e aguaceiros moderados com 20 segundos de duração. 

Espero que o resto da madrugada tenha alguma animação.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mar 2013 às 02:46)

Clarão a norte agora mesmo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mar 2013 às 03:16)

Festival de relâmpagos por aqui.


----------



## 1337 (10 Mar 2013 às 03:21)

Noite de aguaceiros fortes e trovoada, passou mesmo agora um aqui e vai em direcção a Braga, ficar acordado all night long, pois como estes dias não teremos muitos mais :P


----------



## Macuser (10 Mar 2013 às 03:22)

Aqui em Braga de Facto já ouço roncar com bastante intensidade...
Vamos ver o que nos toca.


----------



## 1337 (10 Mar 2013 às 03:26)

Macuser disse:


> Aqui em Braga de Facto já ouço roncar com bastante intensidade...
> Vamos ver o que nos toca.



De certeza que vos vai cair em cima, passou aqui em cima e e agora vai na vossa direcção, continuo a ver raios pra esses lados


----------



## Andre Barbosa (10 Mar 2013 às 03:30)

Está animado por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mar 2013 às 03:45)

Por aqui foi mesmo em cheio, chuva torrencial com granizo, rajadas de vento e uma trovoada daquelas, relâmpagos que até cegam.


----------



## Stinger (10 Mar 2013 às 04:05)

relampago agoraa


----------



## dj_teko (10 Mar 2013 às 04:17)

Bom dia até acordei fds que estouro


----------



## Stinger (10 Mar 2013 às 04:18)

Esta a dar bem 

Mas parece que mais uma vez vai passar á porta de gondomar


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mar 2013 às 04:58)

Boa noite. 
As trovoadas ficaram pelo caminho? Somente visualizei um clarão a oeste, nada demais! Sigo com vento e chuva fraca


----------



## Stinger (10 Mar 2013 às 05:06)

Por aqui teve poucos relampagos , contei 3 , e depois choveu torrencialmente durante 10 min


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mar 2013 às 05:30)

Desespero por ver e ouvir TROVOADA, mas parece que não vou ter sorte!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mar 2013 às 05:45)

Chove com intensidade!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mar 2013 às 06:01)

Finalmente vi 3 flashs de respeito,por breves momentos pareceu dia


----------



## diogortrick (10 Mar 2013 às 06:08)

Está um senhor temporal de meter respeito.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mar 2013 às 06:14)

Pouca duração, nem tempo tive de preparar a maquina digital para sacar uns registos,apenas para aliviar as vistas e mal! 
Haver vamos se nas próximas horas melhora


----------



## dj_teko (10 Mar 2013 às 09:26)

Tornado na povoa Varzim alguém com registos


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2013 às 09:53)

dj_teko disse:


> Tornado na povoa Varzim alguém com registos



Notícia rtp:







http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=634463&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


Mas que raio, insistem nos mini tornados ?...


----------



## dj_teko (10 Mar 2013 às 10:01)

Eu estava a perguntar alguém da zona com fotos e vídeos obg a mesma snifa


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2013 às 10:49)

Snifa disse:


> Notícia rtp:
> 
> (...)
> 
> Mas que raio, insistem nos mini tornados ?...


Ia perguntar o mesmo quando vi a notícia! Está na hora de um técnico do IPMA dar uma formação aos jornalistas! Ou enviar-lhes uma circular pelo menos...

Bom, por aqui sol intenso com muitas nuvens no horizonte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mar 2013 às 10:56)

Boas,
depois de uma madrugada animada por estes lados, sigo com *14,1 mm* acumlados. 

Para já o céu mantem-se nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2013 às 11:05)

Foi-se o sol e começa a chover neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2013 às 11:22)

Ouvem-se trovões distantes e abafados, há várias células sobre o mar, aqui perto.


----------



## ipinto (10 Mar 2013 às 12:16)

Aqui na Senhora da Hora ate saltei da cama,fui logo a janela ver os "calhaus" de granizo...



dj_teko disse:


> Bom dia até acordei fds que estouro


----------



## Paula (10 Mar 2013 às 12:37)

Bom dia.

Noite bem animada 
Neste momento chove fraco e o vento intensifica-se.
Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão ao longe.


----------



## budah (10 Mar 2013 às 12:44)

Bom dia.

Confirmo as noticias do "tornado" cá na Póvoa de Varzim...
Não me apercebi de nada a essa hora.
Neste vídeo dá para ver alguns estragos...

http://radioondaviva.com/index.php/noticias/618-tornado-na-povoa-de-varzim


----------



## dj_teko (10 Mar 2013 às 13:07)

RTP a dar a noticia


----------



## Sunrise (10 Mar 2013 às 13:27)

Expliquem-me uma coisa,qual a razão de estarem sempre à espera de eventos relacionados com "mau tempo"?é curioso que ainda não li nenhum comentário de ninguém a pedir sol e calor?!só simples curiosidade


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Mar 2013 às 13:33)

Sunrise disse:


> Expliquem-me uma coisa,qual a razão de estarem sempre à espera de eventos relacionados com "mau tempo"?é curioso que ainda não li nenhum comentário de ninguém a pedir sol e calor?!só simples curiosidade



Ora viva, eu falo por mim, eu gosto de mau tempo porque foge à regra do tempo monótono, é um simples gosto. É tudo relacionado com gostos. Se existisse essa possibilidade de "ativar mau tempo", eu ativaria, pois dá-me adrenalina e é "UM ESPETÁCULO", com o devido respeito à Natureza, que como todos nós sabemos é muito poderosa e imprevisível, tudo dentro dos limites.


----------



## PauloSR (10 Mar 2013 às 13:34)

Sunrise disse:


> Expliquem-me uma coisa,qual a razão de estarem sempre à espera de eventos relacionados com "mau tempo"?é curioso que ainda não li nenhum comentário de ninguém a pedir sol e calor?!só simples curiosidade



Colega, antes de mais benvindo!

Quando se tem o "bichinho" da meteorologia, a paixão pelo tempo adverso é a cereja no topo do bolo... Ser meteolouco a isso obriga  quando reina a pasmaceira, pouco ha a relatar... Daí a pouca atividade do forum quando reina o sol e o tempo estavel...

Nasce connosco, entendes? Pergunta aqui ha malta se gosta de crochet


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Mar 2013 às 13:38)

Sunrise disse:


> Expliquem-me uma coisa,qual a razão de estarem sempre à espera de eventos relacionados com "mau tempo"?é curioso que ainda não li nenhum comentário de ninguém a pedir sol e calor?!só simples curiosidade



Bem vindo ao fórum,

aqui, de certeza que 100% dos utilizadores do fórum gosta de "mau  tempo", pois é isso que é ser meteolouco, só de pensar que hoje ou amanha bem uma valente carga de agua, com trovoada, deixa-me feliz! 

Claro que de vez em quando o sol também sabe muito bem! 

------

Hoje a madrugada foi marcada pela trovoada e granizo! Hoje de manha um forte aguaceiro de granizo deixou acumulações de cerca de 5cm!


----------



## Sunrise (10 Mar 2013 às 13:38)

Acredito claro.Eu cá gosto é do sol e calor,com as temperaturas acima dos 30ºC.De Outubro a Março entro num estado não diria depressivo,mas desanimado se é que me entendem.


----------



## Paula (10 Mar 2013 às 14:15)

Sunrise disse:


> Expliquem-me uma coisa,qual a razão de estarem sempre à espera de eventos relacionados com "mau tempo"?é curioso que ainda não li nenhum comentário de ninguém a pedir sol e calor?!só simples curiosidade



Este tempo é que anima a malta


----------



## boneli (10 Mar 2013 às 14:20)

Sunrise disse:


> Acredito claro.Eu cá gosto é do sol e calor,com as temperaturas acima dos 30ºC.De Outubro a Março entro num estado não diria depressivo,mas desanimado se é que me entendem.



Tendo em conta que o ultimo ano foi uma tristeza em termos de metereologia com seca e incêndios como refelexo e se aliares ao facto de o pessoal aqui gostar de atividade meteorológica digamos que anda tudo "sedento" de chuva frio e neve!!!
Todos nós gostamos de calor mas atenção calor a mais e durante muito tempo tem consequências nefastas sendo bom apenas para o ego de quem diz que "por mim podia ser calor o ano todo". O pior é as consequências que isso também traz. Tudo no seu devido lugar e qb.


----------



## north (10 Mar 2013 às 14:53)

Duas rajadas de vento fortes e começa a chover a potes


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2013 às 14:58)

Chuva muito forte neste momento!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mar 2013 às 15:00)

Por aqui caiu à pouco tempo um aguaceiro forte puxado a vento. 
As células que se vão desenvolvendo tem em geral pouco tempo de vida, e não atingem grandes dimensões, resultando numa total lotaria.


----------



## Paula (10 Mar 2013 às 15:10)

Boas tardes.

O sol resolveu fazer uma visita pela tarde 
De momento céu nublado e 12.3ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Mar 2013 às 15:14)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui caiu à pouco tempo um aguaceiro forte puxado a vento.
> As células que se vão desenvolvendo tem em geral pouco tempo de vida, e não atingem grandes dimensões, resultando numa total lotaria.



 Então ando com sorte já apanhei aqui com 4 aguaceiros muito muito fortes de granizo e trovoada que fez estremecer tudo!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Mar 2013 às 15:20)

Sunrise disse:


> Acredito claro.Eu cá gosto é do sol e calor,com as temperaturas acima dos 30ºC.De Outubro a Março entro num estado não diria depressivo,mas desanimado se é que me entendem.



Antes de mais seja Bem Vindo a este fórum (100% MeteoLouco) 

Todos sabemos qual a importância do sol, a exposição à luz do sol estimula a produção de serotonina, dopamina e melatonina, essas três substâncias são responsáveis por trazerem bom humor, energia e regulação do ciclo do sono.

Um MeteoLouco também gosta de bom tempo como é obvio e faz mais sentido nas respetivas estações do ano. Não vamos pedir mau tempo no verão e bom tempo no inverno, claro que até acontece muitas das vezes esse cenário mas em geral cada estação tem as suas particularidades, cada região tem as suas características e devemos ter noção e aceitar isso.

Sunrise vive no Grande Porto e deve certamente estar habituado a lidar com situações menos engraçados nesta altura do ano e entendo que se sente mais desanimado mas é o que temos neste momento, melhores dias virão. 

Pessoalmente procuro adrenalina sem nunca por em risco a minha vida ou de outras pessoas e nunca desejamos perdas humanas ou materiais nos eventos mais severos. Alguns gostam de Trovoadas, outros de Neve (no meu caso), outros de ventos fortes como fenómenos mais severos (Tornados/Trombas de Água), outros de chuvas torrenciais, etc.

Um MeteoLouco deve sempre respeitar uma pessoa que não tem nenhuma paixão por estas coisas (hobbie) como também é válido no caso inverso.

Cmps e Bom Fim de Semana.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Mar 2013 às 16:50)

Boa tarde,

Noite bem animada, apenas me deitei eram quase 6h da manhã...
Tivemos um relâmpago fortíssimos seriam 4h e tal que fez estremecer tudo aqui na zona...e aguaceiros fortes com granizo à mistura...

Desde a manhã tem estado mais calmo, actuais 12,2ºc e 82% de humidade relativa...


----------



## ipinto (10 Mar 2013 às 17:04)

Verdade parecia que estavam a cair mesmo em cima da Senhora da Hora,nao consegui pregar olho tambem.... calminho agora




MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Noite bem animada, apenas me deitei eram quase 6h da manhã...
> Tivemos um relâmpago fortíssimos seriam 4h e tal que fez estremecer tudo aqui na zona...e aguaceiros forte com granizo à mistura...
> ...


----------



## Veterano (10 Mar 2013 às 17:15)

Imagens da Foz do Douro, debaixo de um céu de chumbo:


















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Mar 2013 às 17:20)

Boas fotos Veterano


----------



## CptRena (10 Mar 2013 às 17:29)

Boas

Pelas imagens de satélite e radar, parece que vem lá um comboio de células que é capaz de passar todo por aqui por cima


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mar 2013 às 18:46)

Por aqui a situação tende a acalmar, o vento sopra fraco e os aguaceiros vão diminuindo de intensidade, mas estes vão continuar a cair, pelo menos as previsões o indicam.

Tive uma tarde normal, algumas células foram capazes de criar rajadas bem fortes mas a precipitação foi pouca. A sorte foi a madrugada, que foi marcada por tempo severo, e por aqui foi a melhor situação do evento.

Precipitção acumulada: *16,2 mm*.


----------



## CptRena (10 Mar 2013 às 20:00)

E lá vai tudo para o Litoral Centro e Interior Centro 
É como se tivessem uma espécie de íman esses locais


----------



## BlackerFilms (10 Mar 2013 às 20:34)

Fenómeno bastante atípico. Gondomar Centro, 13:00h, temperatura rondava os 

13 Cº. Queda de granizo consideravelmente intensiva e localizada, uma vez que 

em outros locais de Gondomar, mesmo no centro, apenas caiu chuva. Foi de  

facto com relativa violência e surpreendeu por não fazer estragos mais 

relevantes porque o diâmetro do granizo rondava de 1 a 2 cm. O que mais me 

surpreendeu foi o facto de isto ter acontecido com temperaturas relativamente 

altas.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2013 às 20:52)

Boa noite

Mas que belas imagens! Gente sempre atenta...

Por cá tivemos aguaceiros moderado\fortes, mas sempre numa espécie de lotaria.
O meu acumulado é de 20,8 mm, um valor que considero pouco elevado, em contraste com o que se terá passado aqui a 1\2 km de distância pelas 8h da manhã.
A essa exacta hora saí de casa com chuva moderada, mas a cerca de 1 km daqui a chuva era forte e com granizo à mistura. Mais umas centenas de metros, perto do estádio da Mata Real (FCPF) parei porque a intensidade da chuva\granizo era brutal; acalmou ligeiramente e andei mais cerca de 300 mts e tive de encostar uns minutos tal a violência da chuva\granizo e a quantidade água na estrada. Imensa precipitação caiu em 10\15 minutos, mas eu apenas acumulei 4,3 mm (aprox.) pelo que esta célula passou a "rasar" a minha zona.
O vento foi soprando fraco a moderado, intensificando durante a passagem das células.
Para além de Freamunde, também há relatos de queda intensa de granizo em Ferreira (ambas aqui no concelho) e em Penafiel.

Realmente tem havido emoção pelo nosso litoral com as trombas de água\tornado, trovoada, precipitação forte, granizo e vento qb.
De vez em quando faz-nos bem isto...

*Atual
T: 10,1ºC
Hr: 88%
P.Orvalho: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1006,0 hPa
Vento médio: 6,5 km\h de SO
Rajada: 10,1 km\h​*


BlackerFilms disse:


> *Fenómeno bastante atípico*. Gondomar Centro, 13:00h, temperatura rondava os _*13 ºC*_. Queda de granizo consideravelmente intensiva e localizada...


Olá *BlakerFilms*, este fenómeno não é tão atípico como parece. Se te recordares (não sei a tua idade...) tem havido quedas de granizo em pleno verão, mesmo com temperaturas de 30ºC, mais coisa menos coisa. A questão mais importante não é a temperatura do ar à superfície mas em altitude, bem como a soma de determinados factores precipitantes para a formação do gelo, nomeadamente a existência de ar seco em altitude - desta forma o gelo mantêm a sua estrutura ao cair à superfície.
Mas tenta consultar o _Google_ ou aqui mesmo no fórum...
Vê aqui: wiki


Boa semana para todos


----------



## 1337 (10 Mar 2013 às 21:08)

Mas que grande saraivada essa , por aqui a noite foi um festival, aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada e vento forte, fiquei acordado até ás 6:30 a observar o espectáculo


----------



## BlackerFilms (10 Mar 2013 às 22:08)

Sim, o fenómeno não é inédito, mas também não muito comum,  como referes Aristocrata, só mesmo 

existindo determinadas condições reunidas em conjunto, no entanto, com este diâmetro e que me recorde 

terão sido muito poucas as vezes que tal aconteceu.

Mais sorte terá sido o carro não ter sofrido qualquer tipo de danos porque ao vê-lo bater com tamanha

violência na chapa e sem conseguir fazer nada para o impedir, foi de facto muita sorte, porque como se 

vê nas fotos, furou plástico.


----------



## 1337 (11 Mar 2013 às 00:14)

Pessoal do norte, não sei se reparam mas na reportagem sobre tornados que o nosso instituto deu á TV, reparei que eles têm um radar no norte mas só eles têm acesso ás imagens, nunca tive conhecimento que tinhamos um radar cá


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Mar 2013 às 00:15)

Boas noites,
Por aqui terminei o dia com *17 mm*. 
De facto, tendo uns mais sorte que outros, foi um belo fim de semana. Um evento que deixou algumas marcas, em especial ao largo da costa Oeste Ibérica, com foco na ocorrência de três tornados. Felizmente não houve vítimas nem grandes danos. Veremos o que nos reserva este início de semana, em que a instabilidade se vai manter. 

Boa semana para todos.


----------



## CptRena (11 Mar 2013 às 00:16)

BlackerFilms disse:


> Sim, o fenómeno não é inédito, mas também não muito comum,  como referes Aristocrata, só mesmo
> 
> existindo determinadas condições reunidas em conjunto, no entanto, com este diâmetro e que me recorde
> 
> ...



Poderia sempre ter ido nadar para cima do tejadilho da viatura


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Mar 2013 às 02:43)

1337 disse:


> Pessoal do norte, não sei se reparam mas na reportagem sobre tornados que o nosso instituto deu á TV, reparei que eles têm um radar no norte mas só eles têm acesso ás imagens, nunca tive conhecimento que tinhamos um radar cá



Desconheço a existencia de tal radar...o que poderão estar a falar é do futuro novo radar...

Está actualmente em construção o Radar Meteorológico do Norte, no concelho de Arouca, que representa para o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera a concretização de "um sonho" que vai permitir prever situações extremas de mau tempo na região.
Em construção há dois meses no Pico do Gralheiro, serra da Freita, o terceiro radar português terá 47 metros de altura e incluirá um piso dedicado à observação turística da envolvente.
O topo situar-se-á a cerca de 1100 metros de altitude e a torre deverá estar concluída até Setembro, após o que será devidamente apetrechada para que, no primeiro trimestre de 2014, o radar possa entrar em efectivo funcionamento operacional.
A partir daí, passará a recolher dados que hoje ainda são disponibilizados pelos congéneres espanhóis de Santander, Corunha e Valladolid.

O investimento de três milhões de euros em plena área nobre do Geoparque de Arouca - cujo território está classificado pela UNESCO como Património Geológico da Humanidade - deverá assim assegurar um trabalho que, para o responsável do Instituto, não é "nada de muito complicado".


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Mar 2013 às 03:31)

Boa noite! Sigo com aguaceiros moderados e vento moderado. 
Temperatura: 12 °C
Ponto de orvalho: 9 °C
Humidade: 82%
Pressão atmosférica: 1007.1 hPa
Vento: Oeste/ Sudoeste


----------



## Fi (11 Mar 2013 às 03:46)

Chove bem por aqui. Começou há uns 20 minutos e não parou. 
Aguaceiros por vezes bastante fortes.


----------



## Stinger (11 Mar 2013 às 03:54)

Trovoadaa

Edit: agora parece que nada


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2013 às 08:06)

1337 disse:


> Pessoal do norte, não sei se reparam mas na reportagem sobre tornados que o nosso instituto deu á TV, reparei que eles têm um radar no norte mas só eles têm acesso ás imagens, nunca tive conhecimento que tinhamos um radar cá



O que provavelmente eles estavam a falar era o facto de o IPMA ter acesso aos radares do MeteoGalicia e AEMET.


----------



## Z13 (11 Mar 2013 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

manhã de aguaceiros por Braga, com muito vento. Dia típico de inverno, embora com 11,3ºC actuais.


----------



## 1337 (11 Mar 2013 às 10:22)

Não, voçes se virem a reportagem eles têm mesmo um radar cá no norte, eles não falaram sobre ele, eu vi foi as imagens, e não é o radar da meteogalicia que esse vou eu lá sempre, a imagem do radar que eles têm é igual ás do sul e centro, fiquei mesmo


----------



## 1337 (11 Mar 2013 às 10:33)

Econtrei o vídeo a comprovar o que eu digo

O que eu falo aparece mais ou menos a meio do vídeo!!

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=634569&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2013 às 10:40)

1337 disse:


> Econtrei o vídeo a comprovar o que eu digo
> 
> O que eu falo aparece mais ou menos a meio do vídeo!!
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=634569&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61



Parece-me ser um ouput que junta os dois radares em Portugal Continental + os radares de Espanha. É a única explicação plausível. Radar instalado no Norte não é certamente, aliás esse é um problema que o IPMA (já nos tempos IM) sempre assumiu e que será solucionado com o novo radar de Arouca.


----------



## james (11 Mar 2013 às 11:23)

Sunrise : 

Eu , por acaso , não gosto de sol e calor e a altura do ano que ando mais animado é entre outubro e março  .

São gostos , mas respeito quem gosto do contrário .


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2013 às 11:25)

1337 disse:


> Não, voçes se virem a reportagem eles têm mesmo um radar cá no norte, eles não falaram sobre ele, eu vi foi as imagens, e não é o radar da meteogalicia que esse vou eu lá sempre, a imagem do radar que eles têm é igual ás do sul e centro, fiquei mesmo



Logo na 1ª página do tópico do radar do norte (já de 2009) vem uma imagem igual:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ais-serra-da-freita-arouca-86.html#post156150

É uma composição dos 2 radares portugueses com o da Corunha da AEMET, com as limitações que isso implica pois sabemos que o da AEMET cobre deficientemente o norte devido às muitas serras.


----------



## CptRena (11 Mar 2013 às 11:34)

1337 disse:


> Econtrei o vídeo a comprovar o que eu digo
> 
> O que eu falo aparece mais ou menos a meio do vídeo!!
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=634569&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61





vitamos disse:


> Parece-me ser um ouput que junta os dois radares em Portugal Continental + os radares de Espanha. É a única explicação plausível. Radar instalado no Norte não é certamente, aliás esse é um problema que o IPMA (já nos tempos IM) sempre assumiu e que será solucionado com o novo radar de Arouca.



Bom dia

Vê-se por essas imagens que o feixe de radar é centrado na cidade galega A Coruña

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=co


Edição (1136): Ahhh, O Sô Vince chegou primeiro


----------



## boneli (11 Mar 2013 às 12:16)

Bom dia.

Aqui por Braga tem sido uma manhã bem animada, com aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## 1337 (11 Mar 2013 às 14:24)

Vince disse:


> Logo na 1ª página do tópico do radar do norte (já de 2009) vem uma imagem igual:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ais-serra-da-freita-arouca-86.html#post156150
> 
> É uma composição dos 2 radares portugueses com o da Corunha da AEMET, com as limitações que isso implica pois sabemos que o da AEMET cobre deficientemente o norte devido às muitas serras.



Hum interessante nem sabia que juntavam os radares, obrigado


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Mar 2013 às 14:30)

Boas tardes,
por aqui tem estado bem animado, aguaceiros fortes e inclusive alguma trovoada pelo que vejo no mapa do MeteoGalicia, embora não me tenha apercebido.

Os aguaceiros vão continuar a cair e a qualquer momento ela pode aparecer. 

Precipitação acumulada: *11 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mar 2013 às 15:40)

Boa tarde

Continua a animação aqui pelo litoral norte.
Sucedem-se os aguaceiros, alguns com granizo e por vezes o vento moderado com rajadas (ocasionalmente fortes).
O acumulado é de 9,4 mm.
Tempo um pouco fresco hoje, com a sensação térmica de aprox. 7ºC.

*Atual
T: 10,6ºC
Hr: 66%
P.orvalho: 5,0ºC
Pressão atm: 1007,0 hPa
Vento médio: 11,5 km\h de OSO
Rajada: 20,2 km\h​*


----------



## dlourenco (11 Mar 2013 às 16:10)

bem, parece que as gaivotas vieram para ficar aqui pela cidade  nucna vi tantas por ca, deve estar complicado na costa


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Mar 2013 às 17:32)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com aguaceiros moderados a fortes e vento moderado. 
Temperatura
10 °C


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Mar 2013 às 17:41)

Aguaceiro forte puxado a vento.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Mar 2013 às 19:33)

1337 disse:


> Hum interessante nem sabia que juntavam os radares, obrigado



Boa tarde Caro 1337,

A boa notícia é que se tudo correr dentro dos prazos o novo Radar doppler Meteorológico (Pico do Gralheiro - Serra da Freita) que tanta falta faz a nossa querida zona estará a bombar no 1º trimestre de 2014.

Segundo o que percebi a sua tecnologia de dupla polarização vai permitir por exemplo: distringuir queda de neve, granizo, mistura de neve. Também vai permitir informações com maior precisão sobre a intensidade e localização da precipitação. Vai também corrigir um problema comum nos radares de simples polarização que é a atenuação do sinal medido com forte precipitação.

O Norte já precisa de um radar há imenso tempo e somos os últimos a esperar mas agora vamos ter o mais recento brinquedo para cobrir a nossa zona.


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2013 às 08:25)

Bom dia. Céu com algumas nuvens, mas o sol também está presente.

   Vento fraco e 11,6º, para já tudo tranquilo.


----------



## GabKoost (12 Mar 2013 às 09:08)

Manhã fria e com episódios de chuva moderada.

4m até agora.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mar 2013 às 11:11)

Bom dia,

Manhã Invernosa mas sem grande acumulação, apenas alguns aguaceiros escassos, muito embora o céu esteja bem ameaçador...assim será o dia de hoje, aguaceiros e mais aguaceiros...

Logo mais à tarde vou até ao topo do Marão ver a sorte que tenho...

Sigo com *12,2ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## bapthista (12 Mar 2013 às 11:17)

MarioCabral disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Manhã Invernosa mas sem grande acumulação, apenas alguns aguaceiros escassos, muito embora o céu esteja bem ameaçador...assim será o dia de hoje, aguaceiros e mais aguaceiros...
> 
> ...


Parece-me que terá sorte, fui há pouco a vila real e apanhei uns flocos pelo caminho, com o final do dia certamente se intensificará.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mar 2013 às 11:22)

bapthista disse:


> Parece-me que terá sorte, fui há pouco a vila real e apanhei uns flocos pelo caminho, com o final do dia certamente se intensificará.



Por esta hora estarão cerca de 6/7ºc em Vila Real, acredito que no alto do Marão possivelmente estarão 2ºc...posso ter sorte...


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Mar 2013 às 13:37)

Forte aguaceiro caiu agora, com algum vento à mistura.


----------



## Sunrise (12 Mar 2013 às 13:42)

Alguém sabe quando prevêm temperaturas amenas e sol?


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2013 às 14:00)

Grande queda de granizo agora pela Trindade


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2013 às 14:00)

Depois de 5 minutos de chuva/granizo, regressa o sol a Matosinhos.


----------



## ipinto (12 Mar 2013 às 14:01)

E que bonito fica Matosinhos depois de um aguaceiro sobre o radiante sol..



Veterano disse:


> Depois de 5 minutos de chuva/granizo, regressa o sol a Matosinhos.


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2013 às 14:02)

Queda de granizo por aqui, uma foto ( telemóvel ) acabada de tirar:







Descida acentuada de temperatura..


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Mar 2013 às 15:04)

Por agora o céu apresenta boas abertas, o sol apareceu, embora o vento seja um pouco desagradável. 

já levo *11 mm* acumulados, tem sido um mês chuvoso pelo Continente.


----------



## Beric D (12 Mar 2013 às 17:02)

Sou um leigo nisto e vou participar no fórum pela primeira vez devido a ter ido dar uma vista de olhos ao accuweather e ter visto que o mesmo dá aguaceiros de neve para Braga entre as 20h de hoje e as 7h da manhã de amanhã...


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2013 às 17:35)

Beric D disse:


> Sou um leigo nisto e vou participar no fórum pela primeira vez devido a ter ido dar uma vista de olhos ao accuweather e ter visto que o mesmo dá aguaceiros de neve para Braga entre as 20h de hoje e as 7h da manhã de amanhã...



  Também dá para o Porto, mas a sua concretização é muito duvidosa, quiçá impossível...Por agora algum sol, as nuvens vão passando!


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2013 às 17:54)

Boas, 

notório arrefecimento por aqui, sigo com 8.4 ºc actuais ( mínima *7.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *11.4ºc* )

Vento: NNW: 29Km/h

Pressão: 1006.0 hpa

Humidade: 75%

Precipitação até ao momento: *2.3 mm*

Bastante vento a acentuar o frio

A mínima será certamente batida em breve.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Mar 2013 às 17:54)

Beric D disse:


> Sou um leigo nisto e vou participar no fórum pela primeira vez devido a ter ido dar uma vista de olhos ao accuweather e ter visto que o mesmo dá aguaceiros de neve para Braga entre as 20h de hoje e as 7h da manhã de amanhã...



Boa tarde e Bem Vindo Beric ao fórum,

Haverá frio suficiente em todas as camadas da atmosfera, até à superfície na zona de Braga onde se espera uma mínima de 0ºC, claro que nos arredores de Braga a temperatura até pode baixar localmente desse valor porque como sabemos a cidade retém sempre mais calor.

Mas na minha modesta opinião e vendo os principais modelos de mesoescala a precipitação será quasi nula ou até inexistente no Baixo Minho por isso não deverá nevar em Braga mas não está excluído um ou outro aguaçeiro perdido que pode perfeitamente trazer flocos de neve aos locais mais altos da cidade (Sameiro e Falperra). 

Os que mais podem beneficiar deste evento serão os colegas do Peneda-Gerês.

Cmps


----------



## gaviaoreal (12 Mar 2013 às 18:47)

Descida acentuada da temperatura, estão agora 6,7ºC.
Humidade Relativa 57%.
Acumulou 9,5 mm de precipitação durante o dia de hoje


----------



## budah (12 Mar 2013 às 19:16)

Vai chovendo já à mais de 10 min...e o vento uiva.
O radar não mostra absolutamente nada nesta zona...


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2013 às 19:18)

Mínima batida, sigo com 7.4 ºc actuais


----------



## north (12 Mar 2013 às 19:21)

Bem, mas que granizada   forte e vento com rajadas! E muito


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2013 às 19:21)

Começa a chover, caiem umas minúsculas  pedras de saraiva


----------



## Paula (12 Mar 2013 às 19:25)

Boas tardes.

Mas que gelo que está em Braga! Queda acentuada da temperatura nas ultimas horas. 

O céu encontra-se nublado, mas já não chove desde o começo da tarde.
Temperatura atual, 8.1ºC.


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2013 às 19:47)

Que descida acentuada, com a passagem desta célula com algum granizo, 6.5 ºc actuais e um vento gelado


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2013 às 20:09)

5.9 ºc actuais, mínima constantemente a ser batida


----------



## LOusada (12 Mar 2013 às 20:13)

Será que pode nevar ?


----------



## gaviaoreal (12 Mar 2013 às 20:25)

Estão 5,3ºC, sempre a descer


----------



## Paula (12 Mar 2013 às 20:59)

Neste momento, 6.2ºC


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2013 às 21:36)

*5.0 ºc *actuais, nova mínima do dia


----------



## Marco_12 (12 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

Boas noites, avistei há cerca de 10min um relâmpago longe sobre o mar, a Noroeste  Estão 4.4º e cada vez mais nublado, talvez haja uma surpresa


----------



## PAIM2010 (12 Mar 2013 às 23:15)

Marco_12 disse:


> Boas noites, avistei há cerca de 10min um relâmpago longe sobre o mar, a Noroeste  Estão 4.4º e cada vez mais nublado, talvez haja uma surpresa



o accuweather continua colocando queda de neve para o porto durante a madrugada, mas eles sempre erram que já não dou créditos para este site...


----------



## dlourenco (13 Mar 2013 às 00:13)

tive a informação que cairam uns flocos em vieira do minho a 400m  nada mau


----------



## PAIM2010 (13 Mar 2013 às 00:25)

dlourenco disse:


> tive a informação que cairam uns flocos em vieira do minho a 400m  nada mau



cá para mim , vamos ter muitas surpresas durante a noite, accuweather continua colocando neve para vários lugares , porto brag etc


----------



## dlourenco (13 Mar 2013 às 00:43)

PAIM2010 disse:


> cá para mim , vamos ter muitas surpresas durante a noite, accuweather continua colocando neve para vários lugares , porto brag etc



uma noite gélida vamos ter de certeza. sensação térmica baixissima


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mar 2013 às 00:53)

4ºC e 2ºC de sensação térmica por aqui. Está fresquinho!


----------



## PAIM2010 (13 Mar 2013 às 01:25)

na meteorologia do sapo estar nevando na cidade de braga alguém de braga no forum ?


----------



## PAIM2010 (13 Mar 2013 às 01:32)

por aqui caiu um aguaceiro muito gelado...


----------



## dlourenco (13 Mar 2013 às 01:39)

PAIM2010 disse:


> na meteorologia do sapo estar nevando na cidade de braga alguém de braga no forum ?



nada a apontar. sapo, accuwweather, etc são sites pouco fiaveis... o ceu esta limpo, nao vejo a acontecerem grandes surpresas


----------



## Marco_12 (13 Mar 2013 às 01:42)

Penso que no aguaceiro de há pouco, pelo meio da chuva via-se uns farrapos muito de leve, foi o que me pareceu :O  Temperatura voltou a descer após o aguaceiro. 3.3º .


----------



## PAIM2010 (13 Mar 2013 às 01:50)

Marco_12 disse:


> Penso que no aguaceiro de há pouco, pelo meio da chuva via-se uns farrapos muito de leve, foi o que me pareceu :O  Temperatura voltou a descer após o aguaceiro. 3.3º .



pensei que estava vendo coisa,pode ser que nas próximas 2 horas caia neve ....


----------



## Stinger (13 Mar 2013 às 01:54)

Teremos neblusidade e chuva a entrar no porto ?


----------



## PAIM2010 (13 Mar 2013 às 01:56)

Stinger disse:


> Teremos neblusidade e chuva a entrar no porto ?



acredito  que sim....


----------



## Marco_12 (13 Mar 2013 às 01:56)

PAIM2010 disse:


> pensei que estava vendo coisa,pode ser que nas próximas 2 horas caia neve ....



Se houver precipitação e a temperatura continuar assim, é provável !?


----------



## PAIM2010 (13 Mar 2013 às 01:59)

Marco_12 disse:


> Se houver precipitação e a temperatura continuar assim, é provável !?



neste momento começo a acreditar no accuweather , posso decepcionar me , mas vamos ver..


----------



## Stinger (13 Mar 2013 às 01:59)

Eu vejo ceu limpo por isso nao sei :S


----------



## PAIM2010 (13 Mar 2013 às 02:01)

Stinger disse:


> Eu vejo ceu limpo por isso nao sei :S



por aqui o céu estar um pouco nublado


----------



## Marco_12 (13 Mar 2013 às 02:04)

É ir vendo o Sat24 e/ou o radar da MeteoGalicia, é uma boa ajuda


----------



## Stinger (13 Mar 2013 às 02:05)

Tive a ver agora e tem muitos pontos de precipitaçao mas que ao entrar um pt parece dissipar se ...


----------



## Marco_12 (13 Mar 2013 às 02:08)

Pode ser que haja alguma nuvem perdida e entre por cá com vontade de esvaziar :P


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Mar 2013 às 02:15)

Boa noite! Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco norte e bastante frio. 
Não acredito que neve aqui pelo norte.


----------



## Stinger (13 Mar 2013 às 02:16)

Vamos la ver , espero que o pessoal esteja online para dar a informaçao xD


----------



## dlourenco (13 Mar 2013 às 02:21)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco norte e bastante frio.
> Não acredito que neve aqui pelo norte.



pois, é certinho, falou se sempre em cotas baixas aqui no litoral durante todo o invero (<400) mas nunca aconteceu por isso hoje, apesar de a temperatura o permitir, nao ha precipitação, o ceu esta praticamente limpo e não vou fazer nowcasting.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Mar 2013 às 05:52)

1ºc por aqui mas a sensação exterior parece inferior!

Carros todos cobertos de geada mesmo aqui a mais de 400m de altitude. Situação rara pois, por norma, a geada só actua nos vales.

Mais uma vez muitos membros falaram em neve a cotas baixas quando, todos os modelos, diziam que não.

Para que tal aconteça nos vales do Litoral Noroeste são necessárias condições muito específicas e que estas se manifestem completamente.

Nada de surpresas para mim, tudo conforme esperado e assim se acaba a histeria da neve pelas nossas bandas.

Estou bem mais interessado na precipitação que ainda podemos vir a ter e que ajude a colmatar o défice do ano passado. A neve, esta, está bem nas Serras onde não incomoda ninguém.


----------



## Stinger (13 Mar 2013 às 06:45)

o mal foi a precipitação não chegar ca . Céu limpo e nuvens para o interior e para o oceano
.
Se viesse uma nuvem que descarregadas era em forma solida


----------



## Snifa (13 Mar 2013 às 07:17)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *1.4 ºc *

Neste momento 1.6 ºc 

Vento N: 13 Km/h

Tempo frio 

Pena não haver precipitação.


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2013 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Aqui junto ao mar estão 5,2º, com vento fraco e muito sol.

  Nuvens só sobre o mar e não estão com ideias de passar a terra...


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2013 às 15:29)

Algumas nuvens a desfilar pelo céu, empurradas pelo vento norte, que amplifica a sensação de frio.

  De resto tudo tranquilo!


----------



## Snifa (13 Mar 2013 às 22:01)

Boas noites, 

por aqui um dia frio, céu por vezes bastante nublado durante a tarde, a máxima nem aos 10ºc chegou, muito por culpa do vento constante de Norte, por vezes com rajadas.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *1.4ºc* 

máxima: *9.7 ºc* 

*Actual*

temp: 5.4 ºc 

Vento NNE: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.1 hpa

Humidade:70%

A noite já segue bem fria, com o vento a acentuar a baixa sensação térmica


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2013 às 07:17)

Bons dias 

mínima de *1.1 ºc *

Neste momento 1.4 ºc 

Há formação de geada/gelo, junto à relva e em alguns telhados..


----------



## Veterano (14 Mar 2013 às 08:46)

Bom dia. Pela 1ª vez este Inverno alguma geada fraca pelos lados do Aviz.

   Agora 5,1º, céu com nuvens altas (poucas) e vento fraco.


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2013 às 09:20)

Aqui também foi a primeira vez neste Inverno que apanhei um boa camada de geada.


----------



## dlourenco (14 Mar 2013 às 10:53)

Que bela camada de neve se ve nas montanhas altas do gerês a partir de Braga  belo cenário


----------



## Sunrise (14 Mar 2013 às 17:22)

É bom que venha,a ver se chove e troveja tudo de uma vez para que o sol e o calor voltem para ficar


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2013 às 17:49)

Sunrise disse:


> É bom que venha,a ver se chove e troveja tudo de uma vez para que o sol e o calor voltem para ficar



Ainda estamos em Março, há 50 anos nevava até Maio nas serras .


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Mar 2013 às 18:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda estamos em Março, há 50 anos nevava até Maio nas serras .



Boa tarde Caro Mário Barros,

Tens razão e ainda bem que relembras aos membros mais recentes deste fórum que os invernos antigos eram bem pesados. Os antigos desta zona contam que dos pontos altos de Braga via-se neve nas serras do norte até Maio! 

Ou estamos mal habituados ou c/ memória curta. 

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Mar 2013 às 18:34)

cstools.net disse:


> http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=239034&sty=m_menu
> 
> Previsões estão a ficar animadas para este Sábado...
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

IPMA como entidade competente não pode lançar avisos com muita antecedência até porque devem estar a acompanhar melhor a evolução desta situação que tem algum potencial para o Continente.

A prudência é fundamental para não sobrestimar ou subestimar o potencial dessa frente, acho que amanhã nas próximas runs deveremos ter mais detalhes e mais noção do que pode tocar ao nosso cantinho.

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2013 às 23:50)

Boa noite

Mais uma vez vejo-me privado de TV\internet\telefone durante uns dias.
Mais um roubo de cobre na minha zona.

Por cá o tempo mantêm-se fresco, com noites de geada e dias algo solarengos mas com o vento e a entrada de nebulosidade média a não deixarem aumentar a temperatura.

O céu encontra-se limpo e tenho *3,1ºC* (Hr: 72%).
A Tmín de hoje foi de *-1,4ºC*.

A chuva lá regressará, adiando a entrada da primavera para daqui a uns tempos.
Mas descansem que quando vier deverá ser na tempo dela

Boa 6ª feira


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2013 às 07:18)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *2.7 ºc* 

Neste momento 2.9 ºc 

Céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Mar 2013 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde!!!

Sigo com 12,7ºC, 61% de Humidade Relativa, 1014,7 hPa de Pressão Atmos. e vento Nulo.


----------



## CptRena (15 Mar 2013 às 21:36)

Boa noite

Já cairam uns pingos por aqui. Coisa pouca, mas penso que será um "aquecimento" para o que ainda há de vir


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2013 às 21:55)

Boa noite

Hoje ainda tivemos sol, embora a nebulosidade alta não tenha permitido uma temperatura mais "primaveril" (apenas *16,1ºC* de Tmáx.).
O vento soprou em geral fraco.
Continuo com alguns problemas na recepção dos sinais do anemómetro e do pluviómetro... Vamos ver se não falha nos próximos dias.
Ainda tivemos por cá uma mínima negativa (*-0,3ºC*), mas esta noite já será bem positiva com a entrada de ar temperado e húmido.

*Atual
T: 8,8ºC
Hr: 48%
P.Orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,0 hPa
Vento médio: 4,7 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 6,5 km\h​*
*Bom fim de semana e boas emoções meteo*


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2013 às 21:55)

Boas! Directamente do Gerês, junto à albufeira da caniçada. Aqui não chove e o termómetro portátil acusa 8,2 graus e a descer. A ver se vem chuva para cá


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Mar 2013 às 22:19)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas! Directamente do Gerês, junto à albufeira da caniçada. Aqui não chove e o termómetro portátil acusa 8,2 graus e a descer. A ver se vem chuva para cá



Boa noite Caro ecobcg,

Boa estadia pela terra Minhota!!! 

Da cidade de Braga ainda consegui ver esta 6ªFeira uma boa camada de neve no topo do Gerês. O pico da Nevosa deve estar com uma acumulação jeitosa. 

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mar 2013 às 23:26)

Boa noite novamente... 

Já chove de forma fraca a moderadamente, ainda à Espera de acumular.
O vento está calmo. 

Até amanhã e bons sonhos


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

Boa noite!
Já chove bem pelo Porto.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Mar 2013 às 00:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite!
> Já chove bem pelo Porto.



Boa noite Caro João Pedro,

Pela Bracara Augusta ainda não tivemos direito ao aperitivo!!! 

Chuviscou alguma coisa há pouco mas não apercebi-me de nada dentro de casa! 

A noite é menina como diz e bem o nosso amigo Aristocrata que já pode relatar porque os ladrões do cobre decidiram entrar de folga. 

Continuação de Excelente noite a todos e desde já um Bom Fim de Semana molhado e abençoado por todo o lado!!!

Dados atuais:

----------------

Temp: 8.1ºC
HR: 77%
Pressão: 1012 hPa

----------------
Cmps.


----------



## ogalo (16 Mar 2013 às 00:27)

chove por aqui


----------



## PauloSR (16 Mar 2013 às 00:53)

Boa noite!

Chove pela Povoa de Lanhoso, e como tal, ja estragou o primeiro dia das Festas do Concelho, em honra de São José... E ao que parece, estragará garantidamente o dia de amanhã e Domingo...

(sim, desta vez queria pasmaceira...solzinho!  )


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2013 às 09:45)

Bom dia. Alguns pingos de chuva, coisa pouca, com vento fraco. Céu encoberto.


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2013 às 10:25)

Bons dias, 

por aqui , até ao momento, * 6 mm* acumulados.

Céu muito nublado e vai chuviscando.


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Mar 2013 às 10:32)

Por cá acumulou 2,7mm


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mar 2013 às 12:39)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui só há a registar uma manhã bem cinzenta e praticamente sem chuva.


----------



## Paula (16 Mar 2013 às 12:51)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro ecobcg,
> 
> Boa estadia pela terra Minhota!!!
> 
> ...



Confirmo! Aqui pela minha zona, ainda esta manhã, avistei neve na zona do Gerês. 

______________


Manhã cinzenta por aqui. Alguns chuviscos.
12.6ºC, atuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Mar 2013 às 12:53)

Boas,
por aqui acumulei *3,6 mm* até ao momento. 
A madrugada foi marcada pela chuva fraca/moderada.

Neste momento o céu mantem-se encoberto e chove fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Mar 2013 às 13:29)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a chuva esteve abaixo do esperado, com uns "parcos" *7,6 mm* de acumulado.
Penso que a partir do final da tarde a chuva entre em força...mas aguardemos
O vento tem vindo a soprar fraco a moderado, intensificando um pouco neste início de tarde.

*Tatual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 39%
P.Orvalho: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1007,0 hPa
Vento médio: 14,4 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 26,6 km\h​*


----------



## Paula (16 Mar 2013 às 14:59)

Boas!

Por cá já chove


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Mar 2013 às 16:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Por aqui a chuva esteve abaixo do esperado, com uns "parcos" *7,6 mm* de acumulado.
> Penso que a partir do final da tarde a chuva entre em força...mas aguardemos
> ...



Boa tarde,

Por estas bandas o evento para já tem sido bastante fraco (chuvisco/chuva fraca), e também penso que a chuvinha deverá entrar em ação mais para a frente (início da noite) continuando a despejar bem durante uma parte da madrugada. Julgo que IPMA possa atualizar e colocar esta noite o Minho e Douro Litoral em aviso amarelo por causa da precipitação pontualmente moderada-forte e persistente.

Vamos acompanhar com calma nas próximas horas!

Cmps.


----------



## GabKoost (16 Mar 2013 às 16:53)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por estas bandas o evento para já tem sido bastante fraco (chuvisco/chuva fraca), e também penso que a chuvinha deverá entrar em ação mais para a frente (início da noite) continuando a despejar bem durante uma parte da madrugada. Julgo que IPMA possa atualizar e colocar esta noite o Minho e Douro Litoral em aviso amarelo por causa da precipitação pontualmente moderada-forte e persistente.
> 
> ...



Boas sócio!

Quando acordei abri o GFS e estranhei a redução da precipitação prevista para este fim de semana.

Direi até, ELIMINAÇÃO. A ver se se enganam pois o mês de Março ainda precisa de bastante gota para ficar na média!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Mar 2013 às 19:16)

GabKoost disse:


> Boas sócio!
> 
> Quando acordei abri o GFS e estranhei a redução da precipitação prevista para este fim de semana.
> 
> Direi até, ELIMINAÇÃO. A ver se se enganam pois o mês de Março ainda precisa de bastante gota para ficar na média!



What's up sócio!

É verdade que o Americano cortou bastante na precipitação para este fim de semana e vendo as atualizações dos principais mesoescalares estou mesmo cético em relação a acumulados razoáveis para a nossa zona neste Weekend.

Parece que a Natureza vai ter mesmo que pedalar para que o Baixo Minho fique na média mensal.

No entanto como a Meteorologia é dinámica espero que o melhor venha até ao final deste mês para os repor os níveis dos lenções freáticos.

Cmps.


----------



## ampa62 (16 Mar 2013 às 21:33)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui em Covas, tem chovido desde as 16. Agora chove com alguma intensidade. Temperatura: 9,1ºC


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2013 às 22:33)

Boas, 

por aqui, noite de chuva constante com pingas grossas, sigo com *10.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

Está fresco, 8.9 ºc actuais.

*Castro Laboreiro* segue hoje com *20.2 mm* acumulados, e *290 mm* acumulados este mês 

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Mar 2013 às 23:25)

Ora boa noite a todos.

Como diz o ELJICUATRO, temos de seguir isto com calma. Os modelos não estão a lidar bem com esta depressão na zona dos Açores.
A chuva cá está, mas fraca. Agora parece estar numa fase de aparente intensificação mas talvez caia mais alguma coisa quando esta célula chegue a terra (se chegar e onde chegar é a dúvida...):







O acumulado é de *11,7 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de S.

*Tatual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 85%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1004,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,8 km\h
Rajada: 6,8 km\h​*
Um bom fim de semana


----------



## Marco_12 (16 Mar 2013 às 23:49)

Pessoal, aquelas células explosivas a formarem-se a oeste estão a meter respeito não?! Traz imensa precipitação :O  sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

Boa noite,

Muita chuvinha neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2013 às 00:08)

Chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## Stinger (17 Mar 2013 às 02:10)

Onde irao as celulas ? Que pergunta 

Vao para lisboa que é o normal


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2013 às 09:58)

Bons dias, 

por aqui noite de chuva por vezes forte, acumulando até ao momento *17.5 mm*

De momento tudo mais calmo, céu com abertas e vento já de NW.


*Castro laboreiro *ultrapassou os 1000 mm apenas para este ano, segue com *1005.6 mm* desde o dia 01/01/2013, valor impressionante em apenas dois mêses e meio sensivelmente...

Muita água corre pelo Gerês..

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Por aqui, espero ainda no decorrer do mês de Março, atingir os *1000 mm* para este ano hidrológico (desde 01/10/2012)


----------



## Paula (17 Mar 2013 às 12:14)

Bons dias.
A noite foi de alguma chuva, por vezes moderada.  
A estação da cidade segue com 12mm acumulados.

Por agora o céu encontra-se praticamente limpo e está uma manhã bastante agradável.  12.4ºC e 61% HR.


----------



## CptRena (17 Mar 2013 às 13:51)

Boa tarde

Choveu durante a noite, maioritariamente chuva fraca a moderada.

Achei engraçado a distribução quase normal do registo de precipitação no ISEP 






Agora faz sol e céu próximo de completamente limpo com ≈13,7°C @ 65% HR


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2013 às 14:21)

Depois de um Sábado com chuva fraca e uma madrugada de chuva fraca a moderada, a manhã aqui no Gerês foi de muito sol! há por aqui água por todo o lado, as linhas de água e cascatas estão um espectáculo!


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2013 às 16:14)

Boa tarde

*ecobcg*, o Gerês deve estar lindíssimo, verde, "musguento" como deve ser, depois de um inverno normal em termos de pluviosidade. Considera isso como apenas "normal" porque fabuloso é ver o Gerês num inverno húmido...

Por cá o dia tem sido marcado pelo sol, num céu parcial a pouco nublado (2 a 3 OKTAS).
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado; nesta altura sopra moderado com rajadas.
Está bastante agradável, nomeadamente se estivermos um pouco protegidos do vento. O sol já aquece - convém não esquecer que já estamos em Março...
Pela madrugada a chuva oscilou entre fraca a moderada, tendo um acumulado de *14,7 mm* (deve ficar por aqui...)
Com este sol, a ventoínha do *RS* trabalha apressadamente. Espero dentro de algumas semanas ter um abrigo meteorológico oficial, onde irei colocar o sensor termo-higro novo - estou à espera de ter os ferros de apoio do mesmo.

*Tmín: 9,2ºC (00.00h)
Tmáx: 16,1ºC (15.11h)

Atual
T: 14,0ºC
Hr: 41%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1000,0 hPa
Vento médio: 19,1 km\h de ONO
Rajada: 27,7 km\h*​
Bom resto de fim de semana


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mar 2013 às 21:00)

Boa Noite!!

*Dados Atuais:*

*Temperatura:*11,4ºC
*Humidade:* 71%
*Pressão Atmosférica:*1005,5 hPa
*Vento: *17,7 km/h de NE


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mar 2013 às 21:53)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:* *13,9ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima:* *10,8ºC*

*Dados Atuais:*

*Temperatura:*11,4ºC
*Humidade:* 69%
*Pressão Atmosférica:*1006,0 hPa
*Vento:* 11,3 km/h de NE


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mar 2013 às 21:55)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:* *13,9ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima:* *10,8ºC*

*Dados Atuais:*

*Temperatura:*11,4ºC
*Humidade:* 69%
*Pressão Atmosférica:*1006,0 hPa
*Vento:* 11,3 km/h de NE


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2013 às 01:58)

Boa noite. 
A chuva regressou sem pré - aviso. Cai agora um aguaceiro que já faz correr água pelas ruas.

Uma boa noite de sono e boa semana.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2013 às 14:10)

Boa tarde

Os aguaceiros foram-se sucedendo de madrugada e manhã mas fracos. O acumulado é de *2,3 mm*.
Hoje está um pouco mais fresco que noutros dias, mas para as cotas de neve parece-me que apenas acima dos 1200 mts deverá cair alguma coisa. Talvez de madrugada, se houver precipitação, as cotas possam baixar dos 1000 mts.
O vento sopra em geral fraco, ocasionalmente moderado, de *O*.
O céu mantêm-se muito nublado, mas ainda assim está um dia com bastante luz.

*Atual
T: 12,5ºC
Hr: 41%
P.Orvalho: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1009,0 hPa
Vento médio: 10,8 km\h de O
Rajada: 15,1 km\h​*


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2013 às 22:48)

Boa noite

Reina a pasmaceira no nosso cantinho. 
O céu encontra-se limpo a norte e pouco nublado a sul. Pelo meio temos discreta neblina baixa e uma noite fresca em perspectiva.
O vento está calmo.

*Tmáx: 15,1ºC (15.00h)

Atual
T: 3,3ºC (Tmín)
Hr: 72%
P.Orvalho: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1006,0 hPa
Vento médio: 4,3 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 5,0 km\h​*


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mar 2013 às 08:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> *ecobcg*, o Gerês deve estar lindíssimo, verde, "musguento" como deve ser, depois de um inverno normal em termos de pluviosidade. Considera isso como apenas "normal" porque fabuloso é ver o Gerês num inverno húmido...



É verdade! Estava tudo muito verde, "musguento" como dizes, e a deitar água por todos os buracos! Na última vez que estive no Gerês (já há muitos anos), foi numa altura em que estava tudo mais seco e os cursos de água tinham muito menos água do que agora. As cascatas metem respeito agora!


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2013 às 08:59)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto por nuvens difusas, com vento fraco. Talvez ainda apareça o sol.


----------



## Sunrise (19 Mar 2013 às 09:49)

O site da BBC dá boas temperaturas para a semana,será verdade?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2735943


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2013 às 09:19)

Bom dia. O sol regressou em força, com céu quase limpo e vento fraco,

  Por Matosinhos estão 9,2º.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Mar 2013 às 09:59)

Bom Dia!!!!

Belo ínicio de Primavera com Céu Pouco Nublado a Limpo, uns agradáveis *11,7ºC*, Vento *fraco* a *5 km/h* de *Sul *e *77% *de Humidade.
A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de *1,8 mm *e o rain rate máximo de hoje foi de *37,8 mm/hr* às 1:18 horas


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Mar 2013 às 11:30)

*Neste momento:*

*Temperatura:* *14,3ºC*
*Vento: **10 km/h de Sueste*
*Humidade:* *61%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Mar 2013 às 13:10)

Boas tardes,
por aqui o dia está bem agradável, muito sol mas as nuvens não deixam de marcar presença. 

Até parece que a Primavera está aí, mas de facto "não é verdade" se formos a ver as previsões, que apontam para o regresso da chuva já para amanhã.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

Boa Tarde!!!

Já fui à praia de manhã entre as 11:40h e as 13:20h e estava muito bom com vento de Sudoeste Fraco a Moderado e temperatura do ar a rondar os 15ºC.

Neste momento já se vêm vários cumulus a Este.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2013 às 17:28)

Hoje a noite em principio regressa alguma chuva ao nosso cantinho...
A animação maior dever chegar amanha a tarde, vamos ver se até á páscoa alguém ultrapassa os valores de do ano hidrológico passado...


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2013 às 17:56)

Desculpem o off-topic mas existe algum tópico onde podemos partilhar\arriscar as nossas previsões para o dia\dias seguintes? Seria interessante


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2013 às 19:34)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *4.7 ºc* 

máxima: *13.9 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *0.3 mm*

*Actual*

tempª 11.1 ºc 

Vento SSW: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.1 hpa

Humidade: 83%

Neste momento já com vento de SW,  bastante nebulosidade a entrar.


----------



## boneli (21 Mar 2013 às 00:07)

Já pinga.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Mar 2013 às 00:42)

Boa noite 
Por aqui chuva moderada e vento moderado. 
Venha a festa


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Mar 2013 às 00:44)

Meteofan disse:


> ...vamos ver se até á páscoa alguém ultrapassa os valores de do ano hidrológico passado...



Arrisco a dizer que mais 20 mm e é certinho...



Meteofan disse:


> ...existe algum tópico onde podemos partilhar\arriscar as nossas previsões para o dia\dias seguintes? Seria interessante



Vê aqui: Discussão...

Por cá já caíram as primeiras pingas há pouco.
Mas esta madrugada os valores deverão ser bastante baixos, não mais que uns milímetros de acumulação (se acumular). A partir do final da tarde\noite de 5ª feira deverá acumular então bem mais.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.
O céu encontra-se muito nublado.
*Tatual: 11,5ºC*

Até amanhã.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Mar 2013 às 12:34)

Boa tarde

Por cá o acumulado da madrugada foi...ZERO!
Como esperado, aquilo que caiu foi apenas para molhar o chão e nada mais.
O céu segue parcialmente nublado, com vento fraco a moderado de SSO, por vezes com rajadas.
O sol vai brilhando, aquecendo um pouco, mas o vento diminui a sensação térmica.

*Tatual: 17,5ºC
Taparente: 12,0ºC
Hr: 34%
Pressão: 1009,0 hPa​*
Mais logo regressa a chuva, mas os valores de acumulados serão baixos, pelo menos é o que parece pelos modelos que estendem a frente ao longo de todo o território ao contrário do que mostravam ontem; apenas amanhã os valores deverão aumentar um pouco. Uma nota para o vento que deverá intensificar para o final do dia e que poderá soprar forte.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2013 às 13:25)

Ceu pouco nublado, vento moderado por vezes com rajadas fortes talvez 60\70 km\h
Logo chega mais chuva que se prolongará alguns dias. Durante a noite choveu  durante uns minutos por volta da 1:00 mas logo parou.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2013 às 16:17)

A temperatura mais alta até ao momento foi de *19,6ºC*, bem bom,comparativamente com a Serra da Estrela(Torre) que está com acumulação de neve enorme.
Se não fosse o vento hoje a temperatura subiria mais e a praia enchia-se de pessoas.
Neste momento sigo com 17,6ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2013 às 17:27)

Boas tardes,
por aqui embora o vento sopre moderado a forte está bem agradável, a temperatura já esteve perto dos dos 20ºC.
Chegou a pingar de madrugada mas pouco acumulou.

Vamos aguadar a chegada da noite, que poderá ser bem chuvosa.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Mar 2013 às 19:45)

Boa tarde! 
Durante a manha/ tarde tivemos vento moderado a forte com rajadas entre os 60/70 kmh 
Começou a chover mais ou menos a 10 minutos, chuva fraca a moderada puxada a vento. Haver vamos como se vai portar a noite


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Mar 2013 às 19:45)

Boa tarde,

Dia essencialmente marcado pela intensidade do vento, de resto mantém-se sem precipitação, embora esteja ameaçador...creio que ainda caia hoje alguma coisa...

Máxima de *16,9ºc*...actuais *14,7ºc* e *72%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## CptRena (21 Mar 2013 às 19:58)

Boas

O céu lá se foi tapando com a chegada de nuvens de Oeste ao final da tarde. O molho está bem perto da costa, mas o maior está, como já é costume, no centro  Mas parece que ainda chega aqui primeiro, não tão intensa, mas já é algo.

Foi um dia bem abafado a prometer uma boa rega a partir de hoje


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2013 às 20:59)

Boa noite!!!

Tempo abafado com *16,2ºC*, *65%* de Humidade, Vento Moderado de SSO/Sul a *24 km/h* e *1004,1 hPa *de Pressão Atmosférica.
De momento não chove.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2013 às 21:37)

Já chove


----------



## CptRena (21 Mar 2013 às 22:33)

E vai chovendo. Fraco, algumas vezes moderado, mas ela lá vai caindo


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2013 às 22:37)

Chuva forte


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2013 às 22:53)

*3,8 mm* acumulados até ao momento
Continua a chover


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2013 às 23:39)

No Porto (Campo Alegre) faz-se sentir agora vento vento moderado a forte. Já choveu esta noite.

O dia apresentou-se por aqui muito agradável, com uma temperatura de invejar a outras regiões do continente.


----------



## Sunrise (21 Mar 2013 às 23:53)

Já está a ser demais isto! Não se vê uma luz ao fundo do túnel! Sol e calor onde andam?!


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

Boa noite

A frente está agora em cima de nós, mas muito raquítica. E deverá passar rapidamente...
Os modelos meteorológicos não dão acumulados substanciais para o nosso litoral, e isso comprova-se, mais ainda atendendo que daqui a uma hora ou pouco mais a frente já terá passado a zona.
O vento é que se faz sentir de forma mais vigorosa. Mantêm-se moderado com rajadas de SSO.
Já tive chuva fraca a moderada, mas de curta duração, deixando-me um acumulado de *1,0 mm*. Neste momento *NÃO* chove.

*Atual
T: 12,0ºC
Hr: 67%
P.Orvalho: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1002,0 hPa
Vento médio: 18,4 km\h
Rajada: 28,1 km\h​*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Mar 2013 às 00:30)

Sunrise disse:


> Já está a ser demais isto! Não se vê uma luz ao fundo do túnel! Sol e calor onde andam?!



Boa noite Caro Sunrise,

calor e sol (com fartura) no nosso cantinho só lá para Junho-Julho.

Apenas para relembrar eventos engraçados e quase históricos: 

No dia 11 de Abril de 1986, a iso 0 (850hPa) cobria toda a Galiza e o extremo NW de Portugal, -4/-6º no Golfo de Biscaia, entre -6 e os -12 (850hPa) no norte de França, Bélgica,Alemanha, Luxemburgo, Holanda, alias a capital Gaulesa teve neve e Temp. Máxima negativa o dia todo e estamos a falar de quase meados de Abril!!!!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Mar 2013 às 00:42)

Sunrise disse:


> Já está a ser demais isto! Não se vê uma luz ao fundo do túnel! Sol e calor onde andam?!



Se calhar estás no país errado, ou então tens memória muito selectiva ...

Já devias saber que o mês de Março tal como Outubro, geralmente os meses de transição são aqueles que contém uma maior variabilidade climática de ano para ano !


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Mar 2013 às 00:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> A frente está agora em cima de nós, mas muito raquítica. E deverá passar rapidamente...
> Os modelos meteorológicos não dão acumulados substanciais para o nosso litoral, e isso comprova-se, mais ainda atendendo que daqui a uma hora ou pouco mais a frente já terá passado a zona.
> ...



Boa noite Caro Amigo,

Atualmente uns aguaçeiros mais fortes mas até agora a chuva ainda não entrou em grande na Bracara Augusta. 

Destaque desta 5ªFeira para o vento com rajadas moderadas-fortes de SW/SSW

Noite amena: Temp: 13.2ºC
Pressão: 1001hPa (Em ligeira queda)
HR: 72%

OBS: Já estamos atentos à possibilidade de ciclogenese que vai afetar a Península Ibérica na próxima 4ªFeira (27 MAR), aguardo os primeiros comentários do Sr Stormy.


----------



## dj_teko (22 Mar 2013 às 00:49)

Vento fortíssimo


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Mar 2013 às 00:54)

dj_teko disse:


> Vento fortíssimo



Se já no interior das terras (Braga) levamos com rajadas poreiras, imagino quem está bem mais perto do mar e exposto aos ventos de SW!

Continuação de boa noite.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Mar 2013 às 01:04)

Boa noite! Sigo com vento moderado a forte, sem chuva. 
Temperatura: 14 °C
Humidade: 72%


----------



## ipinto (22 Mar 2013 às 01:13)

Moro em Matosinhos,não junto ao mar,mas vista directa sem predios nem nada,virado para sul,levo com cada rajada ate assusta....



ELJICUATRO disse:


> Se já no interior das terras (Braga) levamos com rajadas poreiras, imagino quem está bem mais perto do mar e exposto aos ventos de SW!
> 
> Continuação de boa noite.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Mar 2013 às 01:17)

Boa noite,

Por aqui cairam umas pinguinhas mais fortes pelas 23:30. Agora só mesmo o vento, por vezes moderado a forte, se faz sentir.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Mar 2013 às 01:31)

Por aqui o vento não para,rajadas fortes sem precipitação!


----------



## Sunrise (22 Mar 2013 às 02:02)

Eu sei eljicuatro mas ja me contentava com 22 graus,de maneira a deixar de vez a roupa de inverno,estou um bocado cheio de este inverno,preciso de produzir vitamina D





ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Sunrise,
> 
> calor e sol (com fartura) no nosso cantinho só lá para Junho-Julho.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunrise (22 Mar 2013 às 02:13)

Epah não é uma questão de viver no país errado,é uma questao de gosto pessoal,para alem de que fisicamente e mentalmente sinto.me muito melhor quando esta sol e calor.Para mim é um gosto quando o "verão" se prolonga ate Outubro ou quando o Março é quente e seco





Aurélio disse:


> Se calhar estás no país errado, ou então tens memória muito selectiva ...
> 
> Já devias saber que o mês de Março tal como Outubro, geralmente os meses de transição são aqueles que contém uma maior variabilidade climática de ano para ano !


----------



## Fi (22 Mar 2013 às 06:52)

Começou a chover forte aqui. E ouve-se o primeiro trovão!


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2013 às 07:27)

Bons dias, 

por aqui também já se ouviu a trovoada 

a precipitação tem deixado a desejar, apenas *2.5 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Veremos as próximas horas.


----------



## Veterano (22 Mar 2013 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Depois de um aguaceiro, o sol faz a sua aparição  .

  Estão 12,6º e vento fraco, mar revolto em Matosinhos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 11:22)

Depois de uma noite e inicio de manha com bastante chuva o sol reina desde as 8:30 mas o ceu esta ameaçador talvez ainda caiam alguns aguaceiros hoje.
Quanto a trovoada 0.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2013 às 13:43)

Meteofan disse:


> ... mas o ceu esta ameaçador talvez ainda caiam alguns aguaceiros hoje...



Sim, lá cairam mais uns aguaceiros mas nada de monta.
A dormir não dei conta da chuva ao final da madrugada, mas verifiquei que o acumulado subiu para 7,4 mm desde as 00h.
Entretanto tivemos alguns aguaceiros muito fracos agora no final da manhã\início da tarde, sem acumulação.



ELJICUATRO disse:


> ...
> OBS: Já estamos atentos à possibilidade de ciclogenese que vai afetar a Península Ibérica na próxima 4ªFeira (27 MAR), aguardo os primeiros comentários do Sr Stormy.



*ELJICUATRO*, pelo que estive a ver, no que respeita ao GFS, não se tratará de uma ciclogénese mas de um cavamento moderado, já que os gradientes de pressão não ultrapassam os 994 mb, num afundamento de pressões inferior a 10 hPa em 24h. Mas será uma situação interessante (se se verificar) porque as isóbaras estarão próximas e os ventos poderão ser fortes. Quanto à precipitação poderá ser forte por períodos. A situação modelada irá desenvolver-se entre o final do dia de 3ª e a madrugada de 4ª feira.
Mas ainda estamos a umas boas horas do possível "evento" e por isso é interessante seguir as próximas saídas modelísticas.

*Atual
T: 15,1ºC
Hr: 45%
P.Orvalho: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1005,0 hPa
Vento médio: 13,0 km\h de SO
Rajada: 28,8 km\h*​


----------



## rozzo (22 Mar 2013 às 13:50)

Atenção que não ser "explosiva", o chamado sistema "bomba" não quer dizer que não seja ciclogénese. Se se está a formar ou desenvolver um ciclóne, é uma ciclogénese. Penso que o se queria dizer é que não se tratará de uma ciclogénese explosiva, portanto sem aquelas taxas de cavamento, mas sim uma ciclogénese com cavamento mais "normal".


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção que não ser "explosiva", o chamado sistema "bomba" não quer dizer que não seja ciclogénese. Se se está a formar ou desenvolver um ciclóne, é uma ciclogénese. Penso que o se queria dizer é que não se tratará de uma ciclogénese explosiva, portanto sem aquelas taxas de cavamento, mas sim uma ciclogénese com cavamento mais "normal".



Boa tarde Caro rozzo,

Exatamente.

Referi uma ciclogenése porque trata-se da formação dum ciclone, não referi o termo "explosiva" porque em termos modelísticos não parece mesmo ter esse perfil, não vamos agora relembrar aos membros menos entendidos deste fórum os efeitos da passagem do Gong no dia 19 de Janeiro 2013.

Mas concordo com o amigo Aristocrata no que diz respeito a possibilidade do evento na noite de 3ªFeira para 4ªFeira e respetivamente o vento forte c/ os isóbaras muito próximos.

Vamos acompanhar com serenidade o possível evento da próxima 4ªFeira, acredito que os experts deste fórum deverão pronunciar-se nos próximos tempos.

Um abraço a todos.

Cmps.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Mar 2013 às 15:22)

Boa tarde! Sigo com aguaceiros,mas nada de relevante, vento fraco/moderado. 
De madrugada ouviu-se uns trovões,mas nada de relevante.
Temperatura: 16 °C 
Humidade Relativa  65%


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2013 às 15:39)

Boas, 

chove bem por aqui, e já se ouviu um  trovão  distante...


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 15:51)

Depois de uma manha quase sem chuva regressa agora sob a forma de aguaceiros. Cai um neste momento com alguma intensidade e parece-me ter ouvido um trovão...
Parece que a partir do final do dia de hoje vamos ter alguma animação


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Mar 2013 às 17:09)

E passa tudo ao lado daqui!  (peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens)


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 17:18)

Ai passou ao lado aqui passou em cheio. Forte aguaceiro com vento. Agora já passou.


----------



## fishisco (22 Mar 2013 às 18:06)

arco-iris aqui


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 19:22)

Tenho informação que caiu um aguaceiro de neve no marao mas não acumulou espero que acumule até amanhã pois espero ir lá.
Por aqui ta frio talvez 7 ou 8º e ceu parcialmente nublado


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 20:21)

Aqui chove continuamente há quase 1 hora fraco, por vezes moderado.
EDIT:Já parou. Despeço-me com ceu muito nublado algum vento e bastante frio alias esta a nevar na serra do marao a partir dos 1000\1100 m segundo o que um colega me disse


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2013 às 21:38)

Por aqui chove agora com alguma intensidade, e assim serão as próximas horas, pode ser que haja alguma surpresa. 

Vou com *10 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2013 às 22:33)

Meteofan disse:


> ... Despeço-me com ceu muito nublado algum vento e bastante frio alias esta a nevar na serra do marao a partir dos 1000\1100 m segundo o que um colega me disse



Durante a noite é natural que a cota de neve baixe um pouco, mas dificilmente abaixo dos 1000 mts, o que não quer dizer que possa acontecer.
Durante o dia de amanhã, a cota de neve deverá andar acima dos 1200 mts de altitude, não sendo de descartar num ou noutro aguaceiro que desça desse valor, mas a cota estará sempre acima dos 1000 mts.
Podes ir ao Marão e poderás até observar a queda de neve, mas se fosse eu iria até ao Alvão ou Montemuro, montanhas que sendo mais baixas que o Marão, tem no entanto uma zona acima dos 1200 mts mais extensa, com maior probabilidade de ver a dita neve.
Mas isso sou eu a pensar...

Entretanto por cá...os aguaceiros durante a tarde foram-se sucedendo, fracos. Neste período acumulei apenas 1mm, totalizando o dia 8,4 mm. Já serviu para regar as couves.
O céu está muito nublado, com razoáveis abertas, e o vento sopra fraco de SSE.
A chuva\aguaceiros estão a chegar nas próximas horas. Será uma espécie de lotaria, nuns locais fracos, noutros mais fortes. E eventualmente alguma trovoada poderá acompanhar "a molha".


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2013 às 23:22)

Trovoada a NO daqui, bela surpresa !


----------



## 1337 (23 Mar 2013 às 00:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Trovoada a NO daqui, bela surpresa !



Passou mesmo a rasar por aqui, festival electrico


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Mar 2013 às 00:20)

Boa noite.
As 22:20 caiu uma saraivada valente, com uns clarões a mistura.
Sigo com vento fraco S


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Mar 2013 às 00:52)

1337 disse:


> Passou mesmo a rasar por aqui, festival electrico



Boa noite Caro amigo,

No mapa (Atividade elétrica) da MG nota-se bem animação nesta última hora, a maioria dos raios em mar na zona de Viana Do Castelo, alguns em terra, e segundo o mapa o show anda bem presente entre Chafé e Viana.

De qualquer das formas ouve-se muito bem os trovões ao longe (NW) desde Braga Sul. Elas andam por aí pertinho.

Pelo radar da MG nota-se precipitação moderada na zona de Viana mas por cá tudo calmo para já (nada de vento ou aguaçeiros notáveis), a noite é menina.

Continuação de Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Stinger (23 Mar 2013 às 01:24)

Venho imensos claroes para maia e proximidades !


Hoje de tarde presenciei o arco iris em sao pedro da cova , via se bem onde ele começava xD


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2013 às 01:26)

Boa noite,

Trovão  há coisa de 20 minutos e agora uma chuvada torrencial que já dura há alguns minutos!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2013 às 01:30)

Porto (Campo Alegre): Chuva moderada a forte, acompanhada de vento, nos últimos dez minutos.

*Algumas fotografias desta tarde:*


----------



## Stinger (23 Mar 2013 às 01:42)

Começou a chover moderadamente por aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mar 2013 às 01:53)

Bela trovoada a Oeste, ainda vi relâmpagos engraçados. 
Neste momento já não há sinais de aparto eléctrico e o céu mantem-se nublado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Mar 2013 às 01:55)

Chuva fraca, acompanhada por vento fraco 
Estou a espera do melhor que teima em não aparecer (TROVOADA)


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2013 às 02:00)

Continua a chover moderado a forte por aqui.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Mar 2013 às 02:00)

Precipitação moderada-forte mas de curta duração, algumas rajadas moderadas de vento voltaram depois da acalmia de várias horas (Devem ser provocadas pela passagem de células mais ativas na zona sul de Braga).

Temp: 9.9ºC
HR: 82%
Pressão: 1001hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mar 2013 às 02:12)

Caiu há poucos minutos um aguaceiro brutal, a estrada quase seca ficou como um lago em poucos minutos. 

continua a chover forte !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Mar 2013 às 02:12)

Por aqui já passou a precipitação.
Temperatura: 9 °C
Pressão atmosférica: 1004.1 hPa


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Mar 2013 às 02:13)

Agora sim chuva certinha e moderada, já não era sem tempo.   

Vamos ver o que rende nesta carga de água.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Mar 2013 às 02:19)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Agora sim chuva certinha e moderada, já não era sem tempo.
> 
> Vamos ver o que rende nesta carga de água.



E trovoada por essas bandas?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Mar 2013 às 02:39)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Caiu há poucos minutos um aguaceiro brutal, a estrada quase seca ficou como um lago em poucos minutos.
> 
> continua a chover forte !



Por cá continua a chover moderado mas certinho!!! Se continuar desta maneira o que duvido poderá acumular 10-15 mm em pouco tempo!!!

Agora sim ouve-se bem o som dela a cair lá fora e dá imenso gosto estar em casa e ver essas pingas grossas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Mar 2013 às 02:43)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> E trovoada por essas bandas?



Boa noite Caro colega,

Por cá já não ouço trovões há mais de hora e meia, acho que o passou foi tudo à Oeste, Noroeste de Braga.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Mar 2013 às 02:47)

Como posso saber a quantidade de precipitação acumulada? no distrito de Viana do Castelo.
Podem ajudar-me? Agradeço


----------



## Nickname (23 Mar 2013 às 05:24)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Como posso saber a quantidade de precipitação acumulada? no distrito de Viana do Castelo.
> Podem ajudar-me? Agradeço



http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08551&ano=2013&mes=3&day=23&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30

Dados de Viana do Castelo por exemplo


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2013 às 09:46)

Bons dias, 

noite de chuva e aguaceiros por vezes fortes,acompanhados de trovoada, acumulado até ao momento: *17.3 mm* 

de momento céu com abertas , são visíveis nuvens grossas para o lado do mar 

10.6 ºc actuais ( mínima *6.9 ºc* )

Ultrapassados os *1000 mm* para este ano hidrológico, sigo com *1001.7 mm* desde o dia 01/10/2012.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 10:01)

Bem, por aí belo acumulado aqui deve ter acumulado bem menos, apenas uns aguaceiros pouco frequentes e fracos


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 10:17)

Por aqui há coisa de 10 min o ceu estava pouco nublado e não havia vento agora esta a cair um fortíssimo aguaceiro acompanhado de rajadas bastante fortes. Parece ser para durar alguns minutos...
EDIT:Parou. Dez minutos de chuva torrencial e bastante vento. Entretanto parece-me que até às 16 h sensivelmente temos condições para bons aguaceiros. Aguardemos.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (23 Mar 2013 às 12:38)

Pode ser que para aqui para o norte ainda venha algo!


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 12:50)

Aqui desde as 9:30 que nem pinga. Ceu pouco nublado. Mas tal como o Freamunde Allez! disse talvez para o final do dia ainda tenhamos alguma animação...


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mar 2013 às 14:15)

Boas tardes,
por aqui tive um início de madrugada chuvoso, a trovoada manteve-se sempre junto à costa.

Neste momento o céu apresenta bastantes cumulos e o vento sopra fraco a moderado. Sigo com *11,5 mm*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 20:48)

Depois de uma tarde sem chuva (isto por aqui nem ontem nem hoje choveu alguma coisa decente.) parece-me olhando ao satélite que durante a noite no litoral Norte no período entre as 0 e as 12 de domingo podemos ter alguma precipitação. Espero que me calhe a mim desta vez porque ainda não vi quase chuva
EDIT Desde as 9:00 que não chovia e esta agora a chover. Tal como eu previa esta noite pode ser interessante.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2013 às 21:14)

Olá e boa noite

Parece que já há quem "chore"  por ver a chuva ir para outros lados.
Tenham calma, paz e amor , que a chuva vem para ficar toda a semana. Daqui por uns dias haverá quem esteja em prantos por ver a chuva que teremos.

Dito isto, apraz-me registar que esteve um dia de céu muito nublado, com vento fraco a moderado, e depois da madrugada em que *acumulei 6,4 mm*, apenas há minutos tive outro aguaceiro que me deu *mais 1 mm*. Portanto tudo calmo, sereno, a permitir aproveitar o sábado.
Andei também por terras durienses, e por lá apenas alguns chuviscos.
Constatei que, lá como cá, os solos estão bem aguados e os rios, ribeira(o)s, regos e afins estão com bom pé de água. Em especial admirei-me com o Rio Tua que leva muita água comparativamente com a média da última década.

*Tmín: 7,6ºC (02.39h)
Tmáx: 15,2ºC (15.27h)​*
*Atual
T: 9,7ºC
Taparente: 7,4ºC
Hr: 81%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1000,0 hPa
Vento médio: 7,6 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 13,7 km\h​*
*Meteofan*, tu mostras que gostas mesmo muito da meteorologia, mas convém que o entusiasmo não tolde a memória. Quanto à chuva de hoje segue um apanhado...
*Post das 10.17h:*


Meteofan disse:


> Por aqui *há coisa de 10 min *o ceu estava pouco nublado e não havia vento agora esta a cair um fortíssimo aguaceiro...


*Post das 12.50h:*


Meteofan disse:


> Aqui *desde as 9:30* que nem pinga...


*Post das 20.48h:*


Meteofan disse:


> EDIT *Desde as 9:00* que não chovia



Eh, eh! 
Também já cometi "gaffes" destas e se calhar também as vou cometer, mas como estou avisado é mais difícil isso acontecer.
É o calor do momento que por vezes nos leva a isto. E gostar da meteorologia é mesmo assim...


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 21:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá e boa noite
> 
> Parece que já há quem "chore"  por ver a chuva ir para outros lados.



Eu não choro por ver a chuva ir para outros lados simplesmente estranho  ver acumulados a rondar ou superiores a 10 mm ontem e outros 10 hoje aqui perto e eu não possuo pluviómetro mas creio que juntando a chuva que caiu na madrugada e durante o dia de sexta e hoje não devo ter mais que 3,4 mm isto já contando com o aguaceiro que caiu há minutos.Mas tal como disseste a chuva vai molhar-nos a todos esta semana.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2013 às 21:26)

Meteofan disse:


> ...eu não possuo pluviómetro mas creio que juntando a chuva que caiu na madrugada e durante o dia de sexta e hoje não devo ter mais que 3,4 mm isto já contando com o aguaceiro que caiu há minutos...



Quanto a isso por vezes o que parece não o é.
Não me apercebi da chuva durante a madrugada mas caiu mais do que imaginava. Se calhar também por aí caiu e não deste conta. Afinal a tua zona não é assim tão diferente da minha.
Esta precipitação beneficiou as zonas mais litorais e não tanto as nossas zonas.
Durante a semana já deverá ser diferente


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 21:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá e boa noite
> 
> 
> Eh, eh!
> ...



Ahahaha nem me tinha apercebido da Gaffe, obrigado por me avisar. Vou tentar não cometer mais destas gaffes no futuro.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2013 às 21:54)

Um dia de Primavera


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mar 2013 às 22:05)

Hoje só acumulei *11,0 mm* de precipitação, era bom que fosse o acumulado do Caçador de tempestades(tornados), o Snifa.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mar 2013 às 22:11)

Parece que o acumulado não vai ficar por aqui, neste momento está a entrar um célula com movimento Oeste-Este e parece que trazerá alguma precipitação pelo que o meu acumulado não se manter-se-á.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mar 2013 às 22:28)

Já chove


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mar 2013 às 22:31)

Por aqui também chove moderado, vamos ver o que traz aquela célula que se aproxima do litoral.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 22:44)

Por aqui também chove


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2013 às 22:48)

Chove certinho por aqui, o acumulado subiu para os *18.3 mm *


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (23 Mar 2013 às 22:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui também chove moderado, vamos ver o que traz aquela célula que se aproxima do litoral.



Penso que essa célula a que se referem não atingirá Portugal Continental, penso que se irá dirigir para a Galiza, com muita sorte poderá fazer uma visita a Viana.  
-------------


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 22:51)

Aqui choveu 1 minuto
Despeço-me, vou descansar que amanhã tenho que me por a pé com as galinhas


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2013 às 22:55)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2013 às 23:05)

Chove agora mais fraco.*19.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mar 2013 às 23:14)

*11,6 mm *acumulados.

Chove Fraco neste momento


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mar 2013 às 23:23)

A célula que está a chegar ao Litoral, a Norte da Cidade do Porto, tem atividade elétrica uns quilómetros mais à frente a Noroeste de Caminha, Viana do Castelo segundo o site MeteoGalicia.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 23:37)

Aqui chove moderado há 10 minutos e parece estar a intensificar.
Pelo Satélite é percetível que nas próximas horas podem surgir algumas células ativas na nossa zona.
EDIT: Continua, agora mais forte. Já estava na cama quando finalmente choveu alguma coisa decente hoje. E continua...
EDIT 23:47- Parou, 20 minutos de chuva moderada e forte durante 1 dois minutos. Agora sim vou dormir até amanhã.


----------



## Sunrise (23 Mar 2013 às 23:56)

O tempo este ano esta comportar.se muito mal,era suposto por esta altura o sol brilhar e as temperaturas um pouco mais altas,assim não dá


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

Sunrise disse:


> O tempo este ano esta comportar.se muito mal,era suposto por esta altura o sol brilhar e as temperaturas um pouco mais altas,assim não dá



assim é que mete piada


----------



## Sunrise (24 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

Eu sinceramente não gosto,gosto de tudo no seu devido tempo,o que não esta a acontecer,sempre a chover desde outubro para cá já chega,está na altura de dar lugar ao sol


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

Sunrise disse:


> O tempo este ano esta comportar.se muito mal,era suposto por esta altura o sol brilhar e as temperaturas um pouco mais altas,assim não dá




Março é um mês chuvoso nesta zona, acho que a chuva que tem caído é normal. Quanto às temperaturas sim estão ligeiramente abaixo do normal. Entretanto, a chuva parou apenas dois minutos, já chove moderado há quase 10, e eu adiei a minha ida para a cama outra vez lol


----------



## boneli (24 Mar 2013 às 00:02)

Sunrise disse:


> O tempo este ano esta comportar.se muito mal,era suposto por esta altura o sol brilhar e as temperaturas um pouco mais altas,assim não dá



Depende do ponto de vista! O tempo esta se a comportar dentro da média por isso está se a portar .. são opiniões


----------



## Sunrise (24 Mar 2013 às 00:05)

É um mês de chuva sim,mas ja há uns anos largos que não me lembro de ser tão chuvoso,enfim é o que temos e temos de aguentar,só espero  é que isto passe rápido,ja irrita 





Meteofan disse:


> Março é um mês chuvoso nesta zona, acho que a chuva que tem caído é normal. Quanto às temperaturas sim estão ligeiramente abaixo do normal. Entretanto, a chuva parou apenas dois minutos, já chove moderado há quase 10, e eu adiei a minha ida para a cama outra vez lol


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2013 às 00:05)

Sunrise disse:


> O tempo este ano esta comportar.se muito mal,era suposto por esta altura o sol brilhar e as temperaturas um pouco mais altas,assim não dá



Não te fartaste de sol o ano passado ? 

Quanto ao tempo ou não tempo, recomendo-te olhares ás médias da precipitação relativamente ao mês de Março.
Já agora tenta fazer um posts mais produtivos

Abraço,

EDIT: Deves ter é saudades de ver as miúdas em Bikini, malandro


----------



## Sunrise (24 Mar 2013 às 00:13)

Para ser sincero não,achei que podia ter chovido um pouco mais,pois mais tarde reflectiu.se muito a falta de agua,quanto às miúdas em bikini,éapenas uma de muitas vantagens do sol e calor


Aurélio disse:


> Não te farta.ste de sol o ano passado ?
> 
> Quanto ao tempo ou não tempo, recomendo-te olhares ás médias da precipitação relativamente ao mês de Março.
> Já agora tenta fazer um posts mais produtivos
> ...


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2013 às 00:32)

Sunrise disse:


> É um mês de chuva sim,mas ja há uns anos largos que não me lembro de ser tão chuvoso,enfim é o que temos e temos de aguentar,só espero  é que isto passe rápido,ja irrita



Vai morar para um pais que não chova todo o ano e tenhas sol e calor todo o ano pode ser que assim te fartes!!!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2013 às 01:11)

Porto (Campo Alegre): Chuva moderada  e muito vento ... Não posso queixar-me de frio, pois esta semana por aqui tenho apanhado dias mais quentes do que em Estremoz.


----------



## dj_teko (24 Mar 2013 às 01:12)

alguem notou


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Mar 2013 às 01:14)

dj_teko disse:


> alguem notou



Sim e bem perto!!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2013 às 01:23)

O iMapWeather está *agora* a assinalar trovoada  na zona Trofa/Vila Nova de Famalicão.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2013 às 01:24)

Todas as regiões do Litoral Oeste e mesmo sul, estão esta noite sujeitas a aguaceiros e trovoadas ....


----------



## diogortrick (24 Mar 2013 às 01:29)

não estou tão por dentro dás outras regiões mas pelo menos cá no minho este ano te  sido de recordes em relação á precipitação. Os rios tem andado com caudais muito elevados e as barragens tão no limite quase todos os dias. Os terrenos tão demasiado unidos o que não é muito bom para a agricultura.


----------



## diogortrick (24 Mar 2013 às 05:23)

é incrível a chuva que tem caído esta noite..


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2013 às 07:57)

diogortrick disse:


> é incrível a chuva que tem caído esta noite..



Isto tem sido um aperitivo para a semana que vem aí. 10, 15 mm de acumulado não é nada comparado com os >100 mm que eu espero ver acumulados no litoral norte entre Segunda e Terça.


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2013 às 08:53)

Bons dias, 

por aqui, há momentos, caiu um forte aguaceiro, o rain rate atingiu os *95 mm/h*

acumulados *10 mm* desde as 0 horas.

Penso ter ouvido trovoada esta madrugada. 

De momento chove fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2013 às 09:08)

Bom dia

Os aguaceiros moderados\fortes por períodos foram-se sucedendo ao longo da madrugada e neste início de manhã.
O acumulado é de *18,0 mm* desde as 00h.
Pelas imagens de satélite tenderá a acalmar durante a manhã.
*Tatual: 11,0ºC*


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2013 às 10:25)

Noite e inicio de manha de muita chuva, que acalmou por agora, e essa parece ser a tendência para o resto do dia, ou seja pouca chuva.


----------



## CptRena (24 Mar 2013 às 11:45)

Boas

Cai agora um aguaceiro fraco por aqui.
Está uma linha de instabilidade paralela à costa que vai entrando Portugal adentro e deixando precipitação.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (24 Mar 2013 às 12:39)

que temporal neste momento em Palmeira. chuva e vento muito forte.


----------



## Paula (24 Mar 2013 às 12:57)

Bom dia!

Aguaceiro bem forte que passou há instantes por aqui, acompanhado de algumas rajadas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2013 às 19:08)

Dia bastante chuvoso até às 16\17h agora aclamou bastante e já se observa a entrada da nebulosidade. Mais no final do dia chega a animação. Hoje não esperava acumulados tao bons.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Mar 2013 às 19:12)

Boas,
por aqui tive uma madrugada e manhã marcadas por aguaceiros fortes, já pela tarde apenas nuvens e algum sol.
Sigo com *17 mm* acumulados. 

Amanhã é que poderá ser um dia bem interessante para estas bandas, no que toca à precipitação.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2013 às 23:23)

Boa noite

Por cá o acumulado de precipitação foi generoso durante a madrugada\início da manhã.
No resto da manhã e início da tarde, tive mais uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, ficando com um acumulado do dia de *22,1 mm*.
Entretanto já ultrapassei o acumulado do ano hidrológico anterior.

O vento e a capa cinzenta que cobriu o céu deram-nos uma sensação fresca, num domingo soturno, pouco dado a passeios. Mas teremos oportunidades de sobra na primavera que ainda é uma "bébé"

O céu mantêm-se muito nublado a encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de *SSO*.
Despeço-me com 10,1ºC.

*Boa semana Santa para todos e boas emoções meteorológicas*


----------



## boneli (24 Mar 2013 às 23:24)

Atenção pessoal de Aveiro e arredores..segundo o radar parece que vem molho.


----------



## AJCS (24 Mar 2013 às 23:40)

Vem mesmo!
http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action?request_locale=es


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Mar 2013 às 00:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por cá o acumulado de precipitação foi generoso durante a madrugada\início da manhã.
> No resto da manhã e início da tarde, tive mais uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, ficando com um acumulado do dia de *22,1 mm*.
> ...



Boa noite Caro Aristocrata,

Desejo-te também boas emoções meteorológicas, esta semana promete uma animação digna do outono-inverno, a primavera é tímida e ainda não se quer mostrar no nosso cantinho.

Dados atuais:

Pressão: 1009 hPa
Temp: 10.2ºC
HR: 88%

Abraço


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Mar 2013 às 01:16)

Meteofan disse:


> Isto tem sido um aperitivo para a semana que vem aí. 10, 15 mm de acumulado não é nada comparado com os >100 mm que eu espero ver acumulados no litoral norte entre Segunda e Terça.



Boa noite,

A Galiza vai também levar esta 2ª e 3ªFeira com temperaturas amenas e forte humidade vindas de SW (na passagem das sucessivas frentes) espera-se que toda a neve acumulada na estância de esqui de Manzaneda (Ourense) derreta obrigando o encerramento prematuro da estação!!!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Mar 2013 às 03:43)

Boa noite! 
Por aqui desde as 23:00h chuva fraca a moderada e vento fraco, ainda não parou de cair 
Impressionante


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mar 2013 às 07:56)

Bom dia

E chove, chove, chove...sem parar desde as 00h.
O acumulado da precipitação é agora de *28,4 mm* e tende a aumentar.
Mantém-se o céu encoberto e o vento moderado com rajadas.

*Tatual: 13,5ºC​*
*AVISO*: cuidado com as zonas inundáveis dos rios do litoral norte!
O solos encharcados e a chuva contínua deverão fazer transbordar grande parte deles.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Mar 2013 às 09:53)

Mas que linda primavera!

A contar com 35mm até agora.

Perfeito dia para andar a passear!


----------



## boneli (25 Mar 2013 às 10:17)

Bom dia...aqui por Braga já vai em 25 mm e é para continuar! Este ano hidrológico já superou o do ano passado e agora é superar o 2010-2011!


----------



## MeteoSetubal (25 Mar 2013 às 10:51)

Bom dia, Braga nos proximos 2 dias irá levar com uma bela acumulação de precipitação!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Mar 2013 às 12:00)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia...aqui por Braga já vai em 25 mm e é para continuar! Este ano hidrológico já superou o do ano passado e agora é superar o 2010-2011!



Bom dia Caro boneli,

É verdade que pela Bracara Augusta já levamos com uma bom acumulado desde a meia noite (Madrugada e manhã bastante chuvosa sem dúvida).

IPMA acabou de atualizar o seu aviso: Passou para LARANJA: Aviso válido hoje das 11H até as 18H por causa de Chuva/Aguaçeiros e Chuva Forte.

Como diz e bem o nosso caro amigo GabKoost que linda primavera. 

A este ritmo acho que vamos ter problemas habituais em zonas inundáveis dos rios do litoral norte como diz e bem o nosso amigo Aristocrata.

Pelo radar da MG, a altura dos ecos (ECOTOP) no eixo Porto-Braga anda nos (entre 3 e 6 Km's)

Cmps.


----------



## boneli (25 Mar 2013 às 12:23)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bom dia Caro boneli,
> 
> É verdade que pela Bracara Augusta já levamos com uma bom acumulado desde a meia noite (Madrugada e manhã bastante chuvosa sem dúvida).
> 
> ...




Já vai em 35 mm....o nosso Rio Este que está a cerca de 30 metros de minha casa já está bem cheio, apesar que agora com esta obras que andam a fazer melhoraram substancialmente a sua capacidade de água dentro do seu leito que será sempre limitado! Alargaram o rio, afundaram o leito, tiraram aquele cimento horrivel e substituiram por pedra para os solos absorveram a água! 

E agora em desabafo com um sorriso no canto do olho e em *off topic*....moro aqui à 27 anos e via neste rio um esgoto autêntico no entanto noto uma melhoria substÂncial da qualidade da água e no ano passado pela primeira vez e não me perguntes como vieram aqui parar vi peixes no Rio ( até tirei fotos ). Isto junto ao parque de esposições..ainda pensei que fossem girinos mas falei com uma amiga investigadora Bióloga que confirmou que eram peixes ainda em fase juvenil! Fico muito feliz e poderá ser o inicio de aos poucos e poucos o rio ser devolvido á cidade.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Mar 2013 às 12:25)

Sunrise disse:


> Para ser sincero não,achei que podia ter chovido um pouco mais,pois mais tarde reflectiu.se muito a falta de agua,quanto às miúdas em bikini,éapenas uma de muitas vantagens do sol e calor



Bom dia Sunrise,

Muito sinceramente quando se queixa de chuva e das temperaturas atuais para a sua zona faz me rir bastante. 

Veja o vídeo seguinte e diga-me se não tem sorte em relação à milhares de pessoas que estão esta semana sem eletricidade, com as suas vidas totalmente condicionadas por causa da neve!!!


Frente fria provoca mau tempo em quase toda a Europa:

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2013/03/25/frente-fria-provoca-mau-tempo-em-quase-toda-a-europa

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2013 às 12:32)

Bons dias

por aqui simplesmente não para de chover, dia de inverno

Sigo com *30.0 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Concordo com o *Aristocrata*, os solos estão saturados, pode haver problemas em alguns rios do Norte a continuar a chover assim...


----------



## Sunrise (25 Mar 2013 às 13:27)

Não entendo o porquê de o fazer rir,vivo num país de sol com temperaturas relativamente amenas durante o Inverno(é raro passarem os 0ºC como em alguns países da Europa,uma Primavera que normalmente apresenta temperaturas a rondar os 20ºC,um Verão quente e por vezes(consoante as vagas de calor) tórrido e um Outono digno do nome.Apenas refiro que este tempo não está adequado à Estação,o tempo da chuva e frio já lá vai.Detesto chuva e adoro calor é verdade,mas tem que concordar comigo,ou o senhor(a) apenas se dá com ciclones,neve,tempestades e afins?
Tal como diz o Snifa,os rios estão saturados,ora se estão saturados é porque algo de anormal está a acontecer e não necessitam de mais água.


ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bom dia Sunrise,
> 
> Muito sinceramente quando se queixa de chuva e das temperaturas atuais para a sua zona faz me rir bastante.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (25 Mar 2013 às 13:33)

Sunrise disse:


> Não entendo o porquê de o fazer rir,vivo num país de sol com temperaturas relativamente amenas durante o Inverno(é raro passarem os 0ºC como em alguns países da Europa,uma Primavera que normalmente apresenta temperaturas a rondar os 20ºC,um Verão quente e por vezes(consoante as vagas de calor) tórrido e um Outono digno do nome.Apenas refiro que este tempo não está adequado à Estação,o tempo da chuva e frio já lá vai.Detesto chuva e adoro calor é verdade,mas tem que concordar comigo,ou o senhor(a) apenas se dá com ciclones,neve,tempestades e afins?
> Tal como diz o Snifa,os rios estão saturados,ora se estão saturados é porque algo de anormal está a acontecer e não necessitam de mais água.



Bem falando por mim não me importava nada de viver num lugar onde houvesse montes de ciclones neve e tempestades!   Mas gostos não se discutem (claro que um dia de sol dá sempre outro animo às pessoas, mas não gosto lá muito do calor!)

---------------------

Desde a 1:00h que não para de chover, a chuva vai variando entre o moderado e o forte, com vento moderado com rajadas!


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2013 às 13:49)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com 21.1mm e continua a chover.
Temp. atual 14.6ºC


----------



## 1337 (25 Mar 2013 às 13:53)

Sunrise disse:


> Não entendo o porquê de o fazer rir,vivo num país de sol com temperaturas relativamente amenas durante o Inverno(é raro passarem os 0ºC como em alguns países da Europa,uma Primavera que normalmente apresenta temperaturas a rondar os 20ºC,um Verão quente e por vezes(consoante as vagas de calor) tórrido e um Outono digno do nome.Apenas refiro que este tempo não está adequado à Estação,o tempo da chuva e frio já lá vai.Detesto chuva e adoro calor é verdade,mas tem que concordar comigo,ou o senhor(a) apenas se dá com ciclones,neve,tempestades e afins?
> Tal como diz o Snifa,os rios estão saturados,ora se estão saturados é porque algo de anormal está a acontecer e não necessitam de mais água.



Sim até fazes rir, Abril tenho uma média de 130 mm, maio de 120mm, e o tempo da chuva acabou?LOOL não sei onde vives..


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mar 2013 às 14:05)

Boas tardes,

Por aqui chove sem parar desde que acordei, por volta das 8h00. Agora chuva miúdinha mas constante acompanhada por algum vento.

Quanto aos solos saturados e perigo de alguns rios transbordarem, bom, parece-me que é algo normal num inverno normal, pelo menos na região norte.


----------



## rozzo (25 Mar 2013 às 14:16)

A conversa referindo os solos saturados, e toda a discussão em redor até poderia levar um tom e conteúdo interessante, mas já começou a descambar... Com as habituais "guerrilhas" entre gostos pessoais. Portanto...

*Guardem as picardias para conversas privadas sff, para não termos de começar a apagar msg's desagradáveis, que é o que me parece que não tarda está a acontecer com o rumo que a conversa está a levar.*

Obrigado!


----------



## Sunrise (25 Mar 2013 às 14:20)

Pois,realmente agora que falas, só faço rir a pessoas que não têm a mínima noção da realidade e consequências dos excessos,que têm como display picture o Rio Lima em plena cheia como se fosse uma coisa muito bonita de se ver,para além de que o post não te era dirigido.


1337 disse:


> Sim até fazes rir, Abril tenho uma média de 130 mm, maio de 120mm, e o tempo da chuva acabou?LOOL não sei onde vives..


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Mar 2013 às 14:21)

Sunrise disse:


> Não entendo o porquê de o fazer rir,vivo num país de sol com temperaturas relativamente amenas durante o Inverno(é raro passarem os 0ºC como em alguns países da Europa,uma Primavera que normalmente apresenta temperaturas a rondar os 20ºC,um Verão quente e por vezes(consoante as vagas de calor) tórrido e um Outono digno do nome.Apenas refiro que este tempo não está adequado à Estação,o tempo da chuva e frio já lá vai.Detesto chuva e adoro calor é verdade,mas tem que concordar comigo,ou o senhor(a) apenas se dá com ciclones,neve,tempestades e afins?
> Tal como diz o Snifa,os rios estão saturados,ora se estão saturados é porque algo de anormal está a acontecer e não necessitam de mais água.



Vivendo em Portugal também gosto de sol e calor (uma das vantagens do nosso clima Vs. outros países da Europa) mas pessoalmente não suporto temperaturas excessivas no verão tendo em conta a particularidade da região onde vivo e também penso no bem estar da maioria da população. 

Como sabemos as populações vulneráveis (crianças, idosos e pessoas com problemas respiratórios ou cardíacos) não se sentem muito bem nos episódios de grande calor sendo qual for a região do nosso país.

Para responder diratamente a sua questão: Não me dou apenas com "ciclones,neve,tempestades e afins" ou então já tinha mudado de país. 

Gosto da diversidade que o clima Português oferece a sua população e aceito o que a Natureza nos dá sem reclamar constantemente que é o que muita gente faz neste país!!!

Sunrise penso que terá ainda bons dias pela frente (muito quentes e de sol) ainda esta primavera/verão).

Pessoalmente aguento mais o frio moderado do que calor moderado mas não tenho por hábito o feitio de vir cá no verão a este fórum e lamentar-me no dias que não sejam particularmente do meu gosto.

Sei que a primavera não começou da forma mais habitual por estas bandas mas o pior será esqueçer os problemas gravíssimos associados à seca do ano passado.

O ano passado zonas do país com falta de água pediam desesperadamente a abençoada chuvinha !!!! 

Peço desde já desculpas a todos os membros pelo OFF Topic.

Neste momento continua a chover sendo fraca atualmente (Precipitação fraca e pontualmente moderada/forte) quase "Non Stop" desde a meia noite, incrível mesmo!!!

Dados atuais:

Temp: 14.3ºC
HR: 91%
Pressão: 1004 hPa

Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Mar 2013 às 14:28)

Boas tardes,
por aqui já chove desde o ínicio da madrugada, embora neste momento caia com menos força. Não só a chuva é persistente mas também a humidade é muito elevada, fazendo com tudo fique ensopado em água. Os jardins também estão encharcados. 

Sigo com *36,6 mm* acumulados, e até ao fim do dia poderá continuar a acumular bastante.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2013 às 14:29)

*Quanto ao seguimento propriamente dito:

*
por aqui a chuva não para , sigo com *31.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (25 Mar 2013 às 14:36)

Sigo com 12.8ºC , a chuva não dá tréguas, chove agora mais fraco, e o vento também abradou! 

Edit: A chuva e o vento voltam a intensificar! 


P.S: era escusado terem apagado o resto do meu post!!!


----------



## boneli (25 Mar 2013 às 14:39)

Ai está ela a cair sem parar...45 mm desde a meia noite! Até onde vai????


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Mar 2013 às 15:03)

boneli disse:


> Ai está ela a cair sem parar...45 mm desde a meia noite! Até onde vai????



É verdade, a EMA (Braga Merelim) registou oficialmente 36.6mm (entre as 01H e as 13H) como podemos ver nos gráficos (informação horária) do site IPMA. 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=622&idEstacao=622

A estação Amadora (IUEBRAGA1 - Quinta da Capela-Braga/Sul) registou quase 60mm entre as 00H e as 15H.  

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUEBRAGA1

Na Galiza também excelentes registos na rede MG (Das 00H até as 14H20) :

Fornelos de Montes: 77 mm
Castrove: 62.2 mm
Queimadelos: 56 mm
Muralla: 49.8 mm
Vigo-Campus: 49.6 mm
Monte Aloia: 45.8 mm


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2013 às 15:06)

Luzim vai em 54 mm das 0h ás 14h
Cabril em 63.2 mm


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mar 2013 às 15:23)

Muita chuva aí pelo Norte, já com acumulados muito interessantes em poucas horas .... e agora vamos a ver se em alguns sitios ainda chega aos 100mm no dia de hoje

.................
Algo Off_Topic:
Media climatológica 81-2010 (periodo de 30 anos mais seco) para Março:

Porto (Serra do Pilar): 95,6 mm
Viana do Castelo: 112,5 mm
Aveiro: 67,2 mm
Bragança: 53,5 mm
Braga: 121,6 mm
Castelo Branco: 55,3 mm
Coimbra: 65,6 mm 

PS: Nestas regiões a média do mês de Abril é superior á do mês de Março e isso deve-se a este mês ter perdido muita precipitação nas ultimas décadas e por isso é que escolhi 81-2010 e não aquela que já é oficial ....
Agradeço, que não façam "reply" a esta mensagem !


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (25 Mar 2013 às 15:57)

Belos acumulados!!!


----------



## gaviaoreal (25 Mar 2013 às 16:12)

Boa Tarde

O meu registo foi de 65,2mm, até ao momento! 
Agora está mais calmo.


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2013 às 16:18)

Cabril tinha até ás 15 horas 69.8mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Mar 2013 às 17:25)

Já não chove com intensidade há bastante tempo. A tarde foi marcada essencialmente por chuvisco e pelo satélite dá para ver que a parte mais "grossa" da precipitação já passou. 

*43,5 mm* acumulados.


----------



## frusko (25 Mar 2013 às 17:42)

Boa tarde muita chuva por fafe a estação da povoa de Lanhoso ja vai com 63mm


----------



## Geiras (25 Mar 2013 às 18:42)

Boas

Há alguém que possa fazer um apanhado dos acumulados das estações amadoras do litoral Norte, para se poder ter uma ideia da chuva que caiu ?


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2013 às 18:55)

Boa tarde

Por aqui até ao momento 26.7mm, continua a chover.


----------



## boneli (25 Mar 2013 às 19:12)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> É verdade, a EMA (Braga Merelim) registou oficialmente 36.6mm (entre as 01H e as 13H) como podemos ver nos gráficos (informação horária) do site IPMA.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=622&idEstacao=622
> 
> ...



Sim a da Quinta da Capela está mesmo ali nas fraldas do monte do Sameiro é natural que debite mais...eu sigo-me pela Escola D. Maria II que fica perto de minha casa.

Por enquanto 52 mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Mar 2013 às 19:23)

Geiras disse:


> Boas
> 
> Há alguém que possa fazer um apanhado dos acumulados das estações amadoras do litoral Norte, para se poder ter uma ideia da chuva que caiu ?



O acumulado de precipitação aqui em Espinho foi de *24,0 mm*


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2013 às 19:44)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *9.6 ºc *

máxima: *12.6 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: *40.4 mm*

*Actual
*
temp: 11.8 ºc

Vento WSW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1008.7 hpa

Humidade: 98 %

De momento alguns chuviscos


----------



## gaviaoreal (25 Mar 2013 às 21:10)

Até agora acumulou 66,7 mm. Mais 1,5 mm de precipitação desde as 16.00 horas. Só têm caído uns chuviscos desde essa hora


----------



## frederico (25 Mar 2013 às 22:47)

Grande cheia no *rio Leça.* Perto do sítio da Parada transbordou. Um ribeiro que nele aflui também provocou pequenas inundações. Mas umas semanas atrás teve uma cheia muito maior.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

frederico disse:


> Grande cheia no *rio Leça.* Perto do sítio da Parada transbordou. Um ribeiro que nele aflui também provocou pequenas inundações. Mas umas semanas atrás teve uma cheia muito maior.



Boa noite

O *rio Leça* nasce a 3 km daqui, na serra que marca o limite entre Paços de Ferreira e Santo Tirso, a cerca de 450 mts de altitude.














O acumulado de precipitação do dia foi de *83,3 mm*.
Acredito que na zona da Nascente do Leça o valor tenha sido um pouco mais alto.
Esta zona é muito favorável a chuva do tipo estratiforme (como hoje) e por isso o rio Leça beneficia de caudais consideráveis nestas situações.
Quanto à cheia maior que teve há umas semanas atrás: é natural, pois nesse dia o acumulado foi de 125 mm aqui em casa (mais 42 mm que hoje).

A chuva fraca continua a cair e o vento sopra fraco de SSO.
A temperatura está muito "tépida": *12,4ºC*

Vamos ver até onde irá esta semana: entre ontem e hoje já levo 105 mm acumulados. Quanto mais cairá até dia 31?


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mar 2013 às 00:05)

Boa noite,
por aqui sigo com uma noite calma, continua a chuviscar. Bem, amanhã será mais um dia chuvoso e por este andar em dois dias vou ter quase 100 mm acumulados.

O acumulado até às 23H00 foi de *44,6 mm*.


----------



## Estação SP (26 Mar 2013 às 00:32)

Precipitação Acumulada ontem: *19,2mm*

Rajada máxima: *61km/h*

Continua a chover moderadamente...


----------



## João Pedro (26 Mar 2013 às 00:37)

Boa noite,
Por aqui continua a chover, uma chuva muito miudinha mas densa, quase como nevoeiro.


----------



## boneli (26 Mar 2013 às 01:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> O *rio Leça* nasce a 3 km daqui, na serra que marca o limite entre Paços de Ferreira e Santo Tirso, a cerca de 450 mts de altitude.
> 
> ...




Bonitas fotos Aristocrata...

Por aqui o acumulado foi de 53 mm e o mês segue com uns belos 150 mm!!!
Por enquanto tudo calmo com 0,26 desde a meia noite .
Parece que a meio da madrugado vem mais  .


----------



## João Pedro (26 Mar 2013 às 01:25)

Volta a chover com muita intensidade neste momento!


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Mar 2013 às 03:46)

Chove copiosamente por estas bandas...acumulados mais de *45mm* nas últimas 24h...e estas prometem também ser interessantes...

Rico inicio de Primavera...


----------



## GabKoost (26 Mar 2013 às 06:19)

Noite de chuva incessante.

Acumulados a aproximarem-se dos 20mm neste momento!

Venha mais!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2013 às 07:17)

Bom dia

Chove muito. Mesmo muito.
Uma situação que deverá a esta hora ser complicada nos rios da região.
*O rio Leça, o rio Ave, o rio Ferreira e o rio Sousa deverão dar problemas a muita gente...
*

O acumulado desde as 00h é de *44,2 mm*! Na última hora cairam 11,7 mm.
O total nas últimas 24h é de 102,1 mm.

Pelas imagens de satélite e pelo modelado, o Alto Minho deverá também ver a incrementar a pluviosidade nas próximas horas.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Mar 2013 às 07:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma situação que deverá a esta hora ser complicada nos rios da região.
> *O rio Leça, o rio Ave, o rio Ferreira e o rio Sousa deverão dar problemas a muita gente...
> *


*

Daqui nada, quando abrir a minha pastelaria favorita, vou dar um salto até ao parque das Caldas das Taipas para ver como está o rio.

Há bem pouco tempo os estragos foram muitos e tiveram que despender bastante dinheiro para repor tudo como estava.*


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2013 às 08:30)

Bons dias, 

chuva, chuva , e mais chuva, por vezes forte 

sigo com *31 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas.

neste momento chove bem!

este será certamente mais um mês para ultrapassar os *200 mm*

aliás, devo ultrapassar ainda hoje, pois já levo  *197.8 mm* este mês.

*Atenção aos rios!*


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2013 às 10:18)

Chove grosso e com intensidade neste momento!

*33.0 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2013 às 10:22)

Aí estão os 200 mm ultrapassados para este mês: *200.8 mm* 



Chove bem, gotas enormes  : *34.0 mm* acumulados


----------



## GabKoost (26 Mar 2013 às 10:30)

Todas as estações da região apontam já para acumulados entre 30 e 50mm!! E vai continuando forte a moderado de forma ininterrupta!

Isso adicionado às chuvas de ontem já está a criar situações potencialmente perigosas...

Horas atrás, pelas 9h00, o rio Ave já estava a ameaçar galgar as margens:


----------



## boneli (26 Mar 2013 às 10:43)

Bom dia...ora por aqui uns belos 40 mm....com o rio Este no limite dos limites!


----------



## Paula (26 Mar 2013 às 11:04)

Bons dias.
Muita chuva por aqui.  Penso que ontem foi o dia todo, quase sem parar.  O acumulado foi de 53mm.

Por agora chove com alguma intensidade e o acumulado já vai nos 38mm.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2013 às 11:05)

Grande rega ontem no noroeste.






As estações do Porto (S.Pilar), Manteigas e Lousã, estão com problemas nos dados de precipitação, o que altera significativamente o mapa.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2013 às 11:14)

Bom dia povo da chuva

*Oh chuva desgraçada, vens atormentar a nossa existência quando já estás a mais?! Vai daqui ca gente já não te quer ver mais por cá. Xô que tás a mais!*

 E ela vai caindo, agora mais fraca e por vezes de forma intermitente.
O acumulado é de *58,9 mm*.
O máximo horário foi de 16 mm (antes das 8h).
As imagens de satélite prenunciam a manutenção da chuva no resto do dia, faltando saber se haverão períodos de chuva mais forte ou não - o IPMA prevê isso.
Aguardemos...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Mar 2013 às 11:25)

Bons dias,

Cá estamos com mais um dia de chuva a variar entre o forte e o moderado, estando intermitente desde as 10:30h. Tatual: 14.1ºc


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2013 às 11:40)

*Segundo a notícia, está relacionado com o mau tempo
*
*Bar flutuante "Zoo" afundou-se no Douro*

Publicado às 11.16

(Em atualização) Um bar flutuante no rio Douro afundou-se esta manhã, em Lordelo do Ouro, no Porto, sem causar vítimas.


foto CARLA SOFIA LUZ/JN







O alerta chegou à Polícia Marítima cerca às 9.15 horas desta manhã de terça-feira, mas segundo apurou o JN o "Zoo" começou a meter água durante a madrugada.

A Administração dos Portos do Douro e Leixões, que é responsável pela gestão das estruturas no rio Douro, está a tentar contactar o proprietário para definir o futuro do "Zoo".

O "Zoo" está situado ao lado do "Maré Alta", restaurante e bar que está fechado há cerca de um ano, mas que não foi afetado *pelo mau tempo, que terá estado na origem do afundamento do "Zoo".*

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=3130652


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mar 2013 às 12:09)

Boas,
por aqui tive uma madrugada e manhã muito chuvosas, já sigo com uns *41,1 mm* acumulados. 

Pelo que vejo no satélite, a chuva irá continuar pela tarde.


----------



## gaviaoreal (26 Mar 2013 às 12:16)

Hoje já precipitaram 47,7 mm. Os pequenos rios inundaram os campos.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2013 às 12:47)

Chove com muita intensidade neste momento!

*38.6 mm* acumulados 

Começam a surgir notícias de derrocadas, a notícia não o menciona, mas pode estar fortemente relacionado com todas estas chuvas que têm ocorrido:

*Derrocada de casa atinge carro no Porto
*
Publicado às 12.33


(Em atualização) Os destroços da derrocada de uma casa na Escarpa dos Guindais atingiu, esta terça-feira, um automóvel. O veículo estava estacionado na Avenida de Gustavo Eiffel, no Porto, junto à ponte de Luís I. Desconhece-se a existência ou não de vítimas.







[/IMG]

foto ADELINO MEIRELES/GLOBAL IMAGENS


O alerta chegou às 12.05 horas ao quartel dos Sapadores do Porto. O trânsito na avenida foi cortado por razões de segurança.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=3130858


----------



## BlackerFilms (26 Mar 2013 às 13:00)

Sem dúvida que é sempre um regalo ver reportagem fotográfica aqui no forum. Passei perto deste local há 

poucos minutos, no entanto não me apercebi de nada.

O que é certo é que o "tédio" continua a cair lá de cima e não há previsão de abrandamento.

Pois...assim será.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Mar 2013 às 13:25)

A chuva continua, os campos já estão saturados é agua por todo o lado! 

E parece que é para continuar pela tarde!

Tatual: 13.3ºC


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2013 às 13:33)

Atingi os *40 mm* agora mesmo, e chove!


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mar 2013 às 13:35)

Volta a chover com intensidade. 

Entretanto a estação do IPMA de Braga ficou offline, sempre a acontecer em dias como este.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Mar 2013 às 14:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Volta a chover com intensidade.
> 
> Entretanto a estação do IPMA de Braga ficou offline, sempre a acontecer em dias como este.



Boa tarde Caro Amigo,

É verdade nestes grandes dias de chuva a EMA Braga Merelim de tanto faturar acaba por fazer um pequeno break. 

Vamos por exemplo comparar a acumulação da EMA de Braga no dia de ontem e hoje no mesmo range horário (01H-13H) ou seja 12 Horas de precipitação:

Dia 25/03: 36.6 mm (01-13H)
Dia 26/03: 43.3 mm (01-13H)

Como ainda choveu alguma coisa ontem à tarde/noite e como o dia de hoje ainda não terminou, podemos concluir que foi sem dúvida uma excelente rega que permitiu ao Baixo Minho ficar no mínimo na média mensal e o mês só termina no dia 31 (Páscoa), até lá ainda vamos levar com mais alguma coisita.  

Cmps.


----------



## vegastar (26 Mar 2013 às 14:33)

Por aqui já acumulei 41,6mm e continua a chover...


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2013 às 14:50)

*43.4 mm* acumulados e a chuva não para, agora com gotas bem grossas!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Mar 2013 às 14:56)

Tatual: 13.2ºC 

A chuva não para por nada  , chove agora intensamente, o vento mantem-se fraco a moderado!


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2013 às 15:07)

É o dilúvio por aqui, chove muito forte!


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2013 às 15:24)

Snifa disse:


> É o dilúvio por aqui, chove muito forte!



Cá fica um pequeno vídeo que fiz e mostra como está o tempo por aqui:

( *ver 720 p *)

[ame="http://youtu.be/BrSQuby9brE"]http://youtu.be/BrSQuby9brE[/ame]


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Mar 2013 às 15:34)

Snifa disse:


> É o dilúvio por aqui, chove muito forte!



Por aqui igual! chuva muito intensa!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2013 às 15:56)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Por aqui igual! chuva muito intensa!



 olá vizinho...

Por aqui a bitola é a mesma, claro! Chuva, e só chuva.
_Prontos, algum vento e céu encoberto para mudar a lenga-lenga_
O acumulado do dia é de *73,7 mm*. Na última hora mais 6,4 mm que caíram.

Os rios da região estão todos por fora do seu leito, isto é, na sua margem inundável, e que apenas poderão dar problemas quando esta mesma margem inundável estiver ocupada devido a mão humana.
Tem sido assim desde tempos imemoriáveis. Quando o homem ocupa as terras onde mandam os rios, o acidente é inevitável. Esperemos que não hajam estragos mas a ocupação humana das margens ribeirinhas aumentou nestas últimas décadas...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Mar 2013 às 16:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> olá vizinho...
> 
> Por aqui a bitola é a mesma, claro! Chuva, e só chuva.
> _Prontos, algum vento e céu encoberto para mudar a lenga-lenga_
> ...



Parece-me que a lenga-lenga nos próximos tempos vai ser parecida, embora a chuva não seja tão intensa nos próximos dias! E isto está demais desde ontem que quase não para a chuva, com algum nevoeiro à mistura e vento moderado! Agora sim dá gosto ver tanta água !


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2013 às 16:24)

O rio Eiriz, aqui pertinho, um afluente do rio Ferreira, aqui pertinho, já anda a distribuir detritos pelos campos agrícolas - e que bem que faz às terras as inundações de inverno







O _*Rain Rate*_ máximo de hoje foi de 40,9 mm\h pelas 07.22h.
Sigo com 74,7 mm de acumulado.
Neste momento não chove e o vento está a soprar moderado de SO.
Acalmou agora, parecendo-me que um núcleo de baixas pressões está a entrar pelo litoral da zona de Aveiro no sentido SO-NE.
Talvez ainda chova hoje, mas já com menor intensidade. (análise amadora)


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mar 2013 às 17:03)

Por aqui também acalmou, já não chove com intensidade, apenas alguns períodos de chuva moderada.

O acumulado é de *53,3 mm*.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Mar 2013 às 17:10)

Depois de ter parado a chuva durante alguns minutos, volta agora a chuva moderada a forte!

EDIT(17:56h): chuva muito intensa neste momento!


----------



## gaviaoreal (26 Mar 2013 às 17:28)

Hoje caíram 56,2 mm de chuva. 

Notas:
Celeirós (Braga) - Rio Este saiu das margens;
Louro (V. N. Famalicão) - o mesmo cenário;
Ponte de Lima - Pelas 15,30 horas, o rio Lima começou a invadir o areal e alguns automóveis estavam a ficar com as rodas submersas;
Balugães (Barcelos) - Rio Neiva invadiu os campos em larga extensão junto à ponte da estrada para Barcelos:
Barcelos - Rio Cávado com caudal elevado mas, ainda dentro das margens habituais. Algumas árvores da vegetação ripícola (margens) semi-submersas.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Mar 2013 às 18:14)

O caudal do Ave tem subido lentamente, No início da tarde estava assim:
















:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Algumas infraestruturas de apoio deste parque evacuaram o recheio ainda escaldados do que se passou em Janeiro.

Esperemos que esta acalmia permita que as albufeiras possam diminuir o caudal de forma gradual e evitar os prejuízos de há dois meses!


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mar 2013 às 19:12)

A chuva volta a persistir, mas sempre de forma moderada. 

Sigo com *55,6 mm* acumulados, e somando com o dia de ontem dá uns 100,2 mm eheh.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2013 às 19:26)

A chuva está de regresso, depois de um intervalo,muita água cai nestas terras...

Chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Mar 2013 às 19:41)

Continua a chuva muito persistente e moderada!  Tatual:11.8ºC

Será que o IPMA não vai atualizar a previsão descritiva hoje??? 

EDIT: parou a chuva.


----------



## boneli (26 Mar 2013 às 20:20)

Boa noite..barreira dos 200 mm ultrapassado para este mÊs...actualmente sigo com uns belos 57 mm! NON STOP


----------



## Cadito (26 Mar 2013 às 20:25)

A estação de Castro Laboreiro acaba de passar os 500mm neste mês de Março.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## frusko (26 Mar 2013 às 20:34)

Boa noite por fafe chove sem parar a estação da povoa de Lanhoso ja vai com 75mm


----------



## boneli (26 Mar 2013 às 20:50)

Como posso explicar....chove torrencialmente aqui por Braga, mas uma coisa em grande! ui ui


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Mar 2013 às 20:56)

A chuva volta a cair de forma moderada e persistente!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2013 às 20:57)

frusko disse:


> Boa noite por fafe chove sem parar a estação da povoa de Lanhoso ja vai com 75mm



Essa zona, mais a de Braga, estão a apanhar com um autêntico comboio que vai deixando chuva por aí:






Por cá sigo com uma situação mais calma, tendo um acumulado de *77,7 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado e chove fraco.
*T: 13,2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2013 às 21:16)

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *11.0 ºc* 

máxima: *12.7 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: *47.8 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 12.1 ºc 

Vento SW: 18 Km/h

Pressão: 1001.3 hpa

Humidade: 98%

Vai chovendo, por vezes moderado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mar 2013 às 21:21)

Por aqui chove moderado e certinho neste momento, até às 20H00 *60,5 mm* acumulados. 

Enfim, alguém que feche a torneira.


----------



## gaviaoreal (26 Mar 2013 às 21:38)

O valor da precipitação já ultrapassou o de ontem, vai nos 69,5 mm e ainda faltam 2,5 horas para a meia-noite e não pára de cair chuva com intensidade. 
Faz lembrar os Invernos de antigamente, só que já estamos na Primavera e uns dias de Sol vinham a calhar.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Mar 2013 às 21:42)

Continua a chuvinha, não sei onde isto vai parar, não!!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Mar 2013 às 21:43)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro Amigo,
> 
> É verdade nestes grandes dias de chuva a EMA Braga Merelim de tanto faturar acaba por fazer um pequeno break.
> 
> ...




Na EMA Braga tivemos hoje (3ªFeira 26/03) o seguinte:

43.3 mm (01-13H)
13.6 mm (14-20H)

Total (01H-20H) 19 Horas de precipitação Non Stop: 56.9mm


----------



## boneli (26 Mar 2013 às 21:50)

Ora já vai em 71 mm acumulados!!!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Mar 2013 às 21:54)

Acumulações de Estações Bracarenses Amadoras registadas esta 3ªFeira (26/03/2013) até ao momento:

IUEBRAGA1 (Quinta da Capela-Braga/Sul): 94.2 mm 
IBRAGABR2 (Escola Sec. D. Maria II): 71.4 mm 


A estação do nosso amigo Aristocrata também com valores generosos:

IPORTOPA2 (Paços De Ferreira): 80 mm 

Sem dúvida 2 dias bastante chuvosos não só no Minho como também no Douro Litoral.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Mar 2013 às 22:25)

Acumulação para o mês de Março 2013 da estação Amadora (IUEBRAGA1 - Quinta da Capela-Braga/Sul)

Até ao momento: na ordem dos 360 mm

OBS: Pessoalmente acho o total de precipitação algo inflacionado mesmo tendo em conta as boas características da estação, a localização da mesma "entre o picoto e a encosta do Sameiro" e sabendo que é ativa e participa na MeteoGlobal "Cooperação Voluntária".

Não sei se o proprietário dessa estação é um dos membros e seguidor deste tópico mas estou curioso em saber se o pluviômetro está a funcionar dentro dos parâmetros normais ou se existe algo errado nos outputs enviados do mesmo para a sua estação física. Algum colega que possa dar algum palpite ou feedback p.favor?

Obrigado.

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2013 às 22:45)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> ...
> A estação do nosso amigo Aristocrata também com valores generosos:
> 
> IPORTOPA2 (Paços De Ferreira): 80 mm
> ...



O Minho e o Douro Litoral tem destas coisas ELJICUATRO
Tive 22,1mm no domingo, ontem 83,3 mm e hoje estou com 80 mm acumulados.
São valores muito interessantes, nomeadamente para o final de Março.
Mas em relação ao total mensal estou muito longe do valor obtido em dezembro de 2009: 580 mm. Faltam mais de 200mm para atingir esse valor...Já não vou a tempo!


----------



## frusko (26 Mar 2013 às 23:05)

Estação meteorológica povoa de Lanhoso 86mm


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Mar 2013 às 23:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> O Minho e o Douro Litoral tem destas coisas ELJICUATRO
> Tive 22,1mm no domingo, ontem 83,3 mm e hoje estou com 80 mm acumulados.
> São valores muito interessantes, nomeadamente para o final de Março.
> Mas em relação ao total mensal estou muito longe do valor obtido em dezembro de 2009: 580 mm. Faltam mais de 200mm para atingir esse valor...Já não vou a tempo!



Exato mas não nos podemos queixar do Dezembro de 2012 onde tivemos apenas em 2 dias de chuva (13-14 DEZ 2012) 200mm na boa!!! Outras zonas tiveram até muito mais por exemplo no Alto Minho com valores brutais (>300 mm em 48 horas de precipitação).

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Mar 2013 às 23:21)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Exato mas não nos podemos queixar do Dezembro de 2012 onde tivemos apenas em 2 dias de chuva (13-14 DEZ 2012) 200mm na boa!!! Outras zonas tiveram até muito mais por exemplo no Alto Minho com valores brutais (>300 mm em 48 horas de precipitação).
> 
> Cmps.



No dia 14 de dezembro o acumulado foi de 147 mm. Foi bestial...
A sorte na altura foi o facto dos terrenos terem capacidade de encaixe, não estavam saturados. Exactamente o contrário desta altura.
A situação acalmou e teremos alguma pausa na chuva forte até 5ª feira, quando deverá regressar acompanhada de vento mais forte.
Mas aguardemos para sabermos mais pormenores amanhã

Boa noite a todos e continuação de uma *Santa Páscoa*.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Mar 2013 às 23:43)

A estação mais próxima da minha casa (Quinta da Capela) regista uns valentíssimos 103mm!!!!

Foram 22 horas consecutivas de chuva moderada a forte.

Impressionante!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Mar 2013 às 01:24)

Boa noite. 
Por aqui chove,chove, chove... 
Já tinha saudades de uns dias de chuva valentes.


----------



## GabKoost (27 Mar 2013 às 02:14)

Uma situação para rir:

Um colega meu tem um negócio junto ao Rio Ave. Em Janeiro ficou com aquilo tudo alagado e teve os prejuízos que se podem imaginar.

Hoje à tarde, vendo o rio galgar a margem lentamente e sabendo que poderia cair mais chuva durante a noite, liga para a corporação dos bombeiros das Caldas das Taipas para saber se tinham informações sobre uma eventual abertura das comportas da barragem da Queimadela. 

O que, consequentemente, implicaria que deveria retirar tudo de dentro do local.

Os bombeiros, mesmo tratando-se de uma corporação de uma vila com uma longuíssima tradição de cheias do tipo, dizem nada saber e que deveria ligar para a câmara municipal.

A câmara municipal, esta, diz que não é nada com eles e passam a chamada para a Polícia Municipal de Guimarães (!!!??). O agente que atende disse que não é nada com eles mas que iria passar a chamada ao chefe. O chefe, este, replica que esses assuntos não são da sua competência mas deu-lhe o número da protecção civil de Braga.

Os de Braga, depois de várias tentativas telefónicas (almoçam às duas da tarde), passaram chamadas de um lado para o outro até que o meu colega desistiu.

Tirou tudo na mesma não fosse o diabo tecê-las.

E assim anda o nosso país.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mar 2013 às 10:13)

Bom dia Litoralenses nordestinos e visitantes de todo o mundo.

CHUVA!
A chuva parece um nórdico que veio de férias a Portugal, e como gostou tanto decidiu por cá ficar o resto da sua vida.
Somos tradicionalmente hospitaleiros...

Chove fraco, ocasionalmente moderado.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.
O céu encontra-se encoberto.
O acumulado de hoje é de *5,1 mm*.
*T: 13,4ºC*


*GabKoost*, o problema é sempre o jogo do empurra e a indefinição orgánica das entidades.
Tudo se organiza no papel, de acordo com normas, regulamentos e outras coisas mais. Mas passar à prática isso torna-se difícil.
Muitas vezes temos incompetentes e inadaptados à frente das organizações. São lá colocados ora por imposição legal (progressões na carreira automáticas "puras") ora por _carreirismo_ político, "cunha" ou algo parecido.
É um problema estrutural e transversal à sociedade portuguesa - é isso que urge mudar, antes mesmo de criticarmos quem nós colocamos a mandar no país (poder central, poder local).
Por outro lado temos também de saber aplicar melhor os nossos dinheiros: um negócio numa zona inundável não será certamente a melhor das opções, acho eu. Mas aqui as autoridades tem culpa acrescida por o permitirem há longos anos.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Mar 2013 às 10:20)

Bons dias,

a novidade do dia é que está a chover, coisa que já não acontecia à muito tempo! xD 

A chuva varia entre o fraco e o moderado e o vento sopra fraco.

Parece que sexta feira vamos ter um dia com MUITA chuva, o GFS põe aqui no minho e douro litoral cerca de 80mm!


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2013 às 10:33)

Ora aqui está um dia diferente, chuva e mais chuva

Neste momento cai com bastante intensidade, muito nevoeiro a acompanhar


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Mar 2013 às 11:18)

A chuva continua  , com o vento a soprar fraco de SW!
Tatual:13.4ºC

-----
Esta semana, segundo a estação do nosso litoralense xD *Aristocrata* já vai com um acumulado de 205.2 mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Mar 2013 às 12:01)

Bom dia 
Chuva, chuva e mais chuva 
Temperatura: 14 °C
Humidade: 94%


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Mar 2013 às 12:47)

Continua a chover de forma moderada e muito persistente!  

Tatual:13.1ºC , vento fraco de SW


----------



## MeteoSetubal (27 Mar 2013 às 12:48)

Bom dia a todos, 

A noite de quinta-feira e todo o dia de sexta-feira preparam-se para ser dias para mais umas belas acumulações nas vossas localidades.


----------



## Sunrise (27 Mar 2013 às 15:56)

Confirma-se bom tempo a partir de 5 de Abril?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Mar 2013 às 16:25)

Sunrise disse:


> Confirma-se bom tempo a partir de 5 de Abril?



Para já não se pode confirmar tal cenário, pois os modelos apartir de 2ª 3ª feira andam um bocado confusos, o que está garantido é manter-se o mesmo padrão de chuva  , ar relativamente húmido e temperaturas amenas até à próxima semana.

---------
Sigo com 13.3ºC e periodos de chuva fraca a moderada  , com o vento predominantemente de SW.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mar 2013 às 18:18)

Boas,
por aqui a tarde estava de aguaceiros fracos, mas começou a chover bem e com persistência e já dura algum tempo. 

Até às 17H00 acumulei *5,4 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2013 às 20:13)

Boas, 

por aqui *6.6 mm* acumulados, caiu um forte aguaceiro pelas 17:30 h

De momento  vai chuviscando.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mar 2013 às 20:52)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Esta semana, segundo a estação do nosso litoralense xD *Aristocrata* já vai com um acumulado de 205.2 mm



Boa noite

Efectivamente o valor real é de 196,8 mm, _muitíssimo_ menos que os 205,2 mm que estão no Wunderground.
No domingo o valor real foi de 22,1 mm e não 44,19 mm como lá está. A razão é simples: o meu PC foi-se abaixo e quando reiniciou o Cumulus reenviou novamente o acumulado do dia, duplicando o total. Este é um dos contras deste excelente software para estações meteorológicas.
Tenho que contactar o wunderground para alterar o valor do dia.

Entretanto a sensação é de chuva iminente, um ar "bafiento", húmido, carregado, com céu encoberto e vento fraco de SSO.
O acumulado do dia é de *11,4 mm*.
*T: 12,6ºC*

*Só humidade.*


----------



## boneli (27 Mar 2013 às 20:58)

Boa noite caros colegas..venham lá esses acumulados que a estaçaõ que me guio pifou desde ontem!


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2013 às 21:03)

Acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro que fez o acumulado subir para os *7.6 mm* actuais


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Mar 2013 às 21:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Efectivamente o valor real é de 196,8 mm, _muitíssimo_ menos que os 205,2 mm que estão no Wunderground.
> No domingo o valor real foi de 22,1 mm e não 44,19 mm como lá está. A razão é simples: o meu PC foi-se abaixo e quando reiniciou o Cumulus reenviou novamente o acumulado do dia, duplicando o total. Este é um dos contras deste excelente software para estações meteorológicas.
> Tenho que contactar o wunderground para alterar o valor do dia.



Mesmo assim um acumulado muito bom para uma semana! 

------------
A noite segue calma, Tatual:12.5ºC vento predominante de SW!


----------



## gaviaoreal (27 Mar 2013 às 21:34)

Por aqui acumulou 8,7 mm. O dia foi cinzento com aguaceiros curtos e algum chuvisco. Os pequenos rios voltaram a escoar dentro das margens. Bem diferente dos dias anteriores.


----------



## GabKoost (27 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

boneli disse:


> Boa noite caros colegas..venham lá esses acumulados que a estaçaõ que me guio pifou desde ontem!



Usa a da quinta da capela!

Não tem aparecido no mapa do wunderground mas está activa: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUEBRAGA1


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

Chove bem neste momento, sigo com *10.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (27 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

Depois de umas horinhas sem chuva, eis que nos volta a brindar com um valente aguaceiro!


----------



## boneli (28 Mar 2013 às 00:22)

GabKoost disse:


> Usa a da quinta da capela!
> 
> Não tem aparecido no mapa do wunderground mas está activa: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUEBRAGA1




Também tenho como referência essa mas a da Escola está mesmo junto a minha casa e se reparares existem algumas diferenças entre ambas! É só mesmo por isso e também gosto de saber quanto é que o pessoal vai acumulando aqui pelo Minho e Douro Litoral  .


----------



## 1337 (28 Mar 2013 às 00:37)

E quando o rio vem acima, a vila fica " fora da lei"
(desculpem a qualidade)


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2013 às 09:16)

Bom dia

Será que salvaram os bravos guerreiros que estão nas margens do Rio Lima?

Bem, a madrugada trouxe a chuva, geralmente fraca, continuando agora pela manhã a cair levemente. Mas para a tarde deverá aumentar a sua intensidade.

O céu permanece encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de SO.
O acumulado do dia é de *8,6 mm*.
*T: 13,1ºC*


----------



## 1337 (28 Mar 2013 às 11:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Será que salvaram os bravos guerreiros que estão nas margens do Rio Lima?
> 
> ...



Já nem lhes tiro foto, este Inverno foi tanta fruta que é uma normal o rio vir até aos passeios


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 12:45)

Boa tarde,

por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado  , o vento sopra fraco de SW.

Tatual:13.1ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mar 2013 às 13:09)

Boas,
o IPMA acaba de alterar o aviso amarelo para laranja no que toca à queda de precipitação excessiva, de facto vai ser complicado dada a saturação dos solos e os caudais dos rios bem cheios. 

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e vão caindo aguaceiros fracos, sigo com *1,7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 17:04)

chove intensamente pelo Porto


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Mar 2013 às 18:16)

Snifa disse:


> chove intensamente pelo Porto



Boa tarde Snifa,

Por Braga ainda é chuva fraca (Estamos na entrada), o prato principal da ementa desta noite promete ser muito bom (Chuvinha mais forte) para mais logo.

Preparem bem os contadores do vosso pluviômetro porque a coisa promete pelo o que se vê no SAT e RADAR!!!    

Mais uns valentes litros/m2 que se espera por estas bandas e para somar os excelentes valores dos dias anteriores!!!

Dados atuais:

Temp: 12.0ºC
HR: 88%
Pressão: 1009 hPa

Cmps.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 18:37)

Por aqui chove moderadamente, o vento sopra moderado com rajadas de SSW.

Tatual:11ºC


----------



## boneli (28 Mar 2013 às 18:40)

Boas tardes caros colegas...depois de uma madrugada e manhã calmas ela ai está de volta...oh pá eu gosto de chuva mas no meu caso que trabalho na área do turismo isto está me a dar cabo do negócio ainda por cima na Semana Santa..básicamente ao fim de um mês é que facturei algo hoje e por pouco tempo porque o São Pedro tratou de mandar mais uma carga de água..

Bem pelo menos dá para eu vir aqui ao forum desfogar as minhas mágoas!
Pelos vistos o IPMA subiu o alerta para laranja! Sabem que mais? Já que fiquei com o dia estragado que venha ela .

Continuação de um bom dia


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2013 às 19:30)

Chove intensamente desde as 17h00.  Agora junta-se algum vento à festa...


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2013 às 19:33)

1337 disse:


> E quando o rio vem acima, a vila fica " fora da lei"
> (desculpem a qualidade)


Estive aí no sábado e estava bem mais baixo, apesar de mais alto do que é costume.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 19:40)

Chuva e mais chuva, sigo com *13 mm* acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2013 às 19:45)

Muita chuva e *13,8 mm* acumulados


----------



## dlourenco (28 Mar 2013 às 19:57)

Vento fortíssimo e contínuo em Braga   chuva moderada também ! Cheguei a casa a tempo


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mar 2013 às 19:57)

Por cá hoje 11,4mm, mas a subir...com rajadas fortes


----------



## Sunrise (28 Mar 2013 às 19:57)

Anticiclone dos Açores precisa-se urgentemente!!!É favor deixar o seu CV na recepção.O Povo agradece.


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mar 2013 às 20:00)

dlourenco disse:


> Vento fortíssimo e contínuo em Braga   chuva moderada também ! Cheguei a casa a tempo



Boas
Hoje era para ir a Braga ver a procissão "Ecce Homo" mas acho que nem saiu


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 20:13)

Chove com bastante intensidade agora, com o vento a soprar moderado com rajadas de SW!
Tatual:11.2ºC
e o acumulado já subiu para os 23mm


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 20:20)

Chuva, chuva, e mais chuva....tanta água cai para aqui

*18.0 mm* acumulados e a subir

até faz fumo agora...


----------



## dlourenco (28 Mar 2013 às 20:22)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Hoje era para ir a Braga ver a procissão "Ecce Homo" mas acho que nem saiu



Acho que a procissão vai sair apesar do tempo... estão muitos turistas na cidade, os hoteis estão cheios e se a essas pessoas não vêem a procissão dificilmente voltam


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mar 2013 às 20:26)

dlourenco disse:


> Acho que a procissão vai sair apesar do tempo... estão muitos turistas na cidade, os hoteis estão cheios e se a essas pessoas não vêem a procissão dificilmente voltam



Com este temporal, pelo menos por cá, duvido que saia e a sair não será a mesma coisa


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 20:29)

Que temporal se está a pôr...

*20.4 mm *acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2013 às 20:39)

Chove, chove, chove sem parar...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 20:41)

27.5mm e continua... 

Bela noite para ficar à janela a ver a chuva cair ... xD


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2013 às 20:47)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva
*23,2 mm *acumulados


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 21:14)

30mm ...


----------



## gaviaoreal (28 Mar 2013 às 21:14)

Hoje acumulou 21,7 mm até ao momento. Até às 17.00 horas só tinha acumulado 2,7 mm.
O cenário é de vento e chuva. 
Nada de estranho por estas bandas do Noroeste, anos ou meses extremamente chuvosos alternam com outros com valores muito baixos de precipitação. 
É a irregularidade intra e inter-anual que tão bem caracteriza o clima português.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2013 às 21:16)

*27,0 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2013 às 21:33)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mar 2013 às 21:33)

Verdadeira noite de Inverno por aqui, chuva forte e também bastante vento.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 21:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Chove torrencialmente!



Que dilúvio agora!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 21:35)

32mm...  

Se assim continuar, a coisa vai ficar negra, os rios amanha já deverão levar BASTANTE água!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2013 às 21:42)

Snifa disse:


> Que dilúvio agora!


Mais 30mm e chegas a metade dos valores de Março de 2001.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 21:48)

*30 mm* 

Puxada a vento, até faz "fumo" ao cair nas ruas...


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2013 às 21:57)

Quase que parou agora. Mas vem lá um monstro dos lados do Atlântico!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 21:58)

35mm...  
Tatual: 12.0ºC


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 22:08)

Chuva muito intensa  , 37.8mm isto está a um ritmo bom!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mar 2013 às 22:09)

Por aqui chuvisca, já não vejo chuva intensa há algum tempo, só que o vento começa a uivar bem nos fios de alta tensão. 

até às 21h00 acumulei *14,9 mm*, valor bem baixo em relação às zonas mais a sul.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 22:09)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Chuva muito intensa  , 37.8mm isto está a um ritmo bom!



Por  aqui volta a carga, depois de um pequeno intervalo com chuva mais fraca.

*31 mm* acumulados


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 22:10)

Ruipedroo disse:


> até às 21h00 acumulei *14,9 mm*, valor bem baixo em relação às zonas mais a sul.



mesmo muito abaixo!  já aqui o vento nem se faz sentir! xD


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2013 às 22:13)

ahah, parece estão vocês numa competição a ver onde chove mais 
ruipedro a competição é tanta mais a sul que até te roubaram a chuva toda, estás a perder 

boa chuva que vai por ai para o norte


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 22:16)

Grande chuvada agora, quase torrencial! 

Se isto continua assim, e porque os solos já estão tão saturados,vão ocorrer problemas nos rios aqui da zona!

Ainda hoje passei pelo Rio Leça, e o caudal era bastante grande, com uma água barrenta e a correr rápido, estava bem perto de chegar ao nível de transbordar para as terras circundantes.

*31.8 mm *


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2013 às 22:17)

Neste momento *33,0 mm *acumulados


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mar 2013 às 22:21)

De facto estou a perder por muito, mas atenção que eu não tenho estação meteorológica, estou-me a guiar pela EMA de Braga, Merelim, estação que o IPMA tem na minha zona, mas penso que não estará relacionado com o caso. 

Agora sim chove bem.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2013 às 22:27)

Ruipedroo disse:


> De facto estou a perder por muito, mas atenção que eu não tenho estação meteorológica, estou-me a guiar pela EMA de Braga, Merelim, estação que o IPMA tem na minha zona, mas penso que não estará relacionado com o caso.
> 
> Agora sim chove bem.



neste site mostra na estação de quinta da capela-braga 22mm
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=41.537,-8.408&sp=IUEBRAGA1


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2013 às 22:27)

Como estará o nosso Douro?


----------



## GabKoost (28 Mar 2013 às 22:35)

Que rica semana santa!

As procissões de Braga vão literalmente por água abaixo!

Estações da região todas entre os 20 e os 30mm.. Mas na próxima actualização vão dar um grande salto!


----------



## gaviaoreal (28 Mar 2013 às 22:36)

28,5 mm


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 22:39)

david 6 disse:


> ahah, parece estão vocês numa competição a ver onde chove mais
> ruipedro a competição é tanta mais a sul que até te roubaram a chuva toda, estás a perder
> 
> boa chuva que vai por ai para o norte



ahahah uma competição muito renhida! 
------
A chuva continua  com 39.3mm!


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mar 2013 às 22:46)

Por cá vai nos 22,2mm, depois de uma pequena pausa, recomeçou...


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mar 2013 às 22:48)

david 6 disse:


> neste site mostra na estação de quinta da capela-braga 22mm
> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=41.537,-8.408&sp=IUEBRAGA1



Mas a EMA só actualiza de hora em hora, aquele acumulado que referi era até às nove da noite. 

Entretanto já choveu bem mas voltou a diminuir de intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2013 às 22:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mas a EMA só actualiza de hora em hora, aquele acumulado que referi era até às nove da noite.
> 
> Entretanto já choveu bem mas voltou a diminuir de intensidade.



sim eu sei, mas como são as 2 de braga, podias indo comparando


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 22:52)

*34.3 mm *acumulados,chove, acompanhada agora de algum nevoeiro


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 23:02)

40.8mm, chove mais fraco agora e nevoeiro! Tatual:12.5ºC


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Mar 2013 às 23:02)

gaviaoreal disse:


> Hoje acumulou 21,7 mm até ao momento. Até às 17.00 horas só tinha acumulado 2,7 mm.
> O cenário é de vento e chuva.
> Nada de estranho por estas bandas do Noroeste, anos ou meses extremamente chuvosos alternam com outros com valores muito baixos de precipitação.
> É a irregularidade intra e inter-anual que tão bem caracteriza o clima português.



Boa noite,

Como diz e bem "Nada de estranho por estas bandas do Noroeste".

Para não gerar novamente polémica, e para não dizer que temos a memória curta, apenas relembro que no Minho e Douro Litoral já tivemos invernos extremamente chuvosos, dou como exemplo mais recente o inverno 2000/2001 onde choveu mais de 6 meses quase seguidos e com valores impressionantes de acumulações em toda a região Noroeste.

Não estou muito honestamente a perceber as lamentações repetidas não construtivas neste tópico e não vejo qual o espanto de habitantes de longa data desta região!!!!

Relativamente ao seguimento deste tópico, por Braga Sul continua a chover (fraco e pontualmente moderado), ainda não presenciei precipitação mais forte mas talvez venha mais tarde de acordo com os mesoescalares.

A precipitação surgiu depois das 17H e começou a acumular depois das 18H sensivelmente, acumulando até ao momento cerca de 20 l/m2 em 6 horas de precipitação. Mas vendo o SAT penso que o grosso (c/ bastante água precipitável) ainda está afastado da nossa costa (Litoral Porto-Viana) e virá mais ao meio da madrugada disparando novamente os contadores dos pluviômetros.

De destacar algumas rajadas de vento principalmente de quadrante SSO.

Dados atuais:

Temp: 12.5ºC
HR: 92%
Pressão: 1007 hPa

Bom Nowcasting a todos.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

Algumas estações Galegas da rede (MG) com valores de acumulação diária muito bons:

Xesteiras: 60.2 mm 
Muralla: 54.7 mm
Fontecada: 43.8 mm

Algumas estações da MG c/ rajadas de vento máximas que não deixam de ser interessantes:

Punta Candieira: 130.4 km/h 
Burela: 115.2 km/h
Muralla: 106,8 km/h
Xesteiras: 103.9 km/h


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Mar 2013 às 23:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mas a EMA só actualiza de hora em hora, aquele acumulado que referi era até às nove da noite.
> 
> Entretanto já choveu bem mas voltou a diminuir de intensidade.



Boa noite Caro Vizinho da Bracara Augusta,

EMA Braga (Norte) Merelim registou entre as 18 e 22 Horas cerca de 16 mm nessas 4 horas de acordo c/ o gráfico de informação horária "Variação Horária (versão em flash)"

Podem escolher o range horário pretendido para esta 5ªFeira no rodapé do gráfico onde diz "Periodo [UTC]: (entre as 00H e 22H) >>>

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=622&idEstacao=622


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2013 às 23:27)

Agora o acumulado é de *36,2 mm* e chove, chove e chove


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 23:30)

Chove torrencialmente! 
46.9mm!


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 23:31)

Volta a chover com intensidade

36.3 mm acumulados


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Mar 2013 às 23:48)

Sigo com 50.2mm e chuva moderada!
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas SW.
Tatual:13.4ºC


----------



## GabKoost (28 Mar 2013 às 23:54)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Acumulação para o mês de Março 2013 da estação Amadora (IUEBRAGA1 - Quinta da Capela-Braga/Sul)
> 
> Até ao momento: na ordem dos 360 mm
> 
> ...



Não vejo grandes diferenças entre esta e a da Póvoa de Lanhoso por exemplo. Aliás, a da Póvoa costuma registar mais precipitação e, a altitude é quase a mesma.

Atenção que a Serra da Falperra (e não monte do Sameiro) é o 1º grande obstáculo que as frentes enfrentam ao entrar em terra. É uma pequena "cordilheira" com vários picos acima de 500 metros que tem imediatamente um impacto de condensação. 

Acho normal que as zonas no sopé da montanha registem mais do que estações dentro da cidade.







Aliás, seria interessantíssimo ter uma estação nas Cortiças. A precipitação seria com certeza uma monstruosidade comparando à das da cidade!

Entretanto, 29mm vão se acumulando por cá!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2013 às 23:56)

É impressionante a quantidade de água que cai por aqui neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 23:56)

sigo com *44.5 mm* acumulados e a chuva não para 

Chove Muito forte!!


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

João Pedro disse:


> É impressionante a quantidade de água que cai por aqui neste momento!



Impressionante, isto é um autêntico dilúvio!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

E acabo o dia com 52.9mm!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Mar 2013 às 00:01)

GabKoost disse:


> Não vejo grandes diferenças entre esta e a da Póvoa de Lanhoso por exemplo. Aliás, a da Póvoa costuma registar mais precipitação e, a altitude é quase a mesma.
> 
> Atenção que a Serra da Falperra (e não monte do Sameiro) é o 1º grande obstáculo que as frentes enfrentam ao entrar em terra. É uma pequena "cordilheira" com vários picos acima de 500 metros que tem imediatamente um impacto de condensação.
> 
> ...



What's up Sócio,

Continuo a ter dúvidas quanto aos valores mas posso estar engano, agora falta saber se realmente a estação da Quinta da Capela está devidamente calibrada para apresentar valores o mais próximo possível da realidade.

Em relação a uma estação nas Cortiças, eh eh seria bem bom. para pulverisar recordes de acumulação nessa divisão (GMR-BRG).

Bom Nowcasting.

Abraço,


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2013 às 00:03)

Ainda agora começou o dia e já levo *3 mm* acumulados, chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Mar 2013 às 00:05)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda agora começou o dia e já levo *3 mm* acumulados, chove torrencialmente!



Por aqui apenas 2.8mm


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Mar 2013 às 00:05)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda agora começou o dia e já levo *3 mm* acumulados, chove torrencialmente!



Acredito que por aí estejas a levar com chuva mais Hardcore. Por cá neste momento é em regime Soft.

Vamos ver o que ainda está para vir. A noite é menina.

Abraço


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2013 às 00:07)

Um pequeno video que fiz há minutos, ( antes da meia noite ) agora está pior ainda  ( ver 720 p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/0_X4vTBAwnQ"]http://youtu.be/0_X4vTBAwnQ[/ame]


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mar 2013 às 00:14)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Acredito que por aí estejas a levar com chuva mais Hardcore. Por cá neste momento é em regime Soft.
> 
> Vamos ver o que ainda está para vir. A noite é menina.
> 
> Abraço



Olá vizinho,

posso dizer que por estas bandas ainda não vi chover com digna intensidade.  Esta primeira vaga descarregou bem mais a sul, mas veremos o que nos traz este second round, que pelo radar parece já estar a descarregar bem no Centro do Continente. 

Neste momento não chove e, parando a chuva, levanta o vento.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2013 às 00:29)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionante, isto é um autêntico dilúvio!


Isto tem sido a correr da sala para a janela da cozinha a noite toda!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Mar 2013 às 00:39)

Boa noite 
Começou a chover com intensidade 
Temperatura: 14 °C 
Humidade: 94%
Vento SSO


----------



## dlourenco (29 Mar 2013 às 00:43)

Tenho visto muitas viaturas dos bombeiros e INEM a passar na via rapida, em marcha de urgencia. Alguem tem conhecimento de algum acidente que tenha ocorrido por estas bandas?


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2013 às 00:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> (...)
> Neste momento não chove e, parando a chuva, levanta o vento.


Por aqui pára a chuva e... levanta-se o nevoeiro.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Mar 2013 às 00:55)

Chove com muita intensidade


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2013 às 01:10)

Boa noite povo da chuva!

Por cá o acumulado do dia de 5º feira Santa foi de *50,5 mm*.
Neste novo dia, no espaço exacto de 1 hora já levo com mais 7,6 mm de acumulado. *Interessante!*

Acredito que já hajam problemas ribeirinhos, tal a intensidade da chuva nas últimas 3 horas.



*Desejo uma SANTA PÁSCOA para todos os participantes e leitores deste espaço*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Mar 2013 às 01:18)

dlourenco disse:


> Tenho visto muitas viaturas dos bombeiros e INEM a passar na via rapida, em marcha de urgencia. Alguem tem conhecimento de algum acidente que tenha ocorrido por estas bandas?



Boa noite
Possivelmente pedidos de ajuda por parte da população. Cheias em habitações,deslizamentos de terras e queda de arvores, visto que os solos estão saturados de água!


----------



## Marco_12 (29 Mar 2013 às 01:29)

Relâmpago neste momento. Começa a chover torrencialmente, outra vez xD


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Mar 2013 às 01:35)

Marco_12 disse:


> Relâmpago neste momento. Começa a chover torrencialmente, outra vez xD


Relâmpago? Sério? 
Vou esperar um pouco mais, pode ser que veja e visualize algo!


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2013 às 01:43)

Marco_12 disse:


> Relâmpago neste momento. Começa a chover torrencialmente, outra vez xD



Acho isso muito improvável de ter acontecido, deves ter confundido com algo, talvez amanhã já de dia possa haver um ou outro isolado, mas neste momento é altamente improvável...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Mar 2013 às 02:09)

1337 disse:


> Acho isso muito improvável de ter acontecido, deves ter confundido com algo, talvez amanhã já de dia possa haver um ou outro isolado, mas neste momento é altamente improvável...



Boa noite 1337 
Como esta esse Rio Lima?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Mar 2013 às 08:37)

Bons dias, 

Por aqui sigo com periodos de chuva intensa e acumulado de 46.4mm! 
Vento moderado de SW!
Tatual: 13.9ºC


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2013 às 09:10)

Bom dia!
Chove torrencialmente neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2013 às 09:11)

Bons dias, 

a chuva não para , por vezes forte, sigo com* 39.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

chove bem agora!

Março é já o mês mais chuvoso deste ano hidrológico, ultrapassei os *300 mm *, sigo com *310.2 mm*  desde o dia 1, e o mês ainda não acabou.

EDIT: chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2013 às 09:17)

Incrível o que chove agora! 

*41.6 mm* acumulados

13.2 ºc actuais

Isto vai dar problemas nos rios e ribeiros desta região, ainda há pouco ouvi os bombeiros a passar...

Está tudo encharcado..


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2013 às 09:27)

Por estes lados volta a entrar o nevoeiro.


----------



## boneli (29 Mar 2013 às 09:40)

Bom dia caros colegas foristas...não sei como vos dizer isto, mas por incrivel que pareça chove e bem! 

Aqui por Braga os 300 mm também já foram ultrapassados e.....a ver onde vai parar!
Como disse o colega snifa pode haver problemas hoje pois os solos e rios já estão saturados...a ver se os estragos são minimos.

Continuação de um bom feriado


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mar 2013 às 09:54)

Chove forte neste momento.


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2013 às 10:20)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite 1337
> Como esta esse Rio Lima?



Quase sempre em cima, ontem ainda desceu para um caudal normal, mas rápidamente tiveram de vazar outra vez a barragem, já desde  segunda que ele anda sempre perto do passeio


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2013 às 10:47)

Bom dia! Ou mau, depende da perspectiva, mas eu sou positivo...

Por cá choveu a potes. A cântaros talvez. Muito...Tanto que já há estradas cortadas ou condicionadas aqui no concelho.
Se assim é, imagino nas zonas mais baixas do rio Leça ou do rio Ferreira.
Mesmo pelo rio Sousa, por onde passei, as margens estão bem preenchidas pela água barrenta, imagem de marca da precipitação abundante desta noite\madrugada e início de manhã.
Há bocados tivemos tréguas durante cerca de 1\2 hora, 45 minutos, altura em que o vento se fez sentir com aumento da intensidade. Neste momento o vento sopra moderado com rajadas de SO.
Agora regressou a chuva moderada.

O acumulado do dia vai em *52,8 mm* e tenho um total de 94,7 mm nas últimas 24h.
É de facto muita chuva em tão pouco tempo. Se atendermos aos solos sem capacidade de absorção, temos um quadro para termos muita atenção aos lençóis de água.
No total do mês levo um acumulado de 447,5 mm (cerca de metade do total de março de 2001!).

Mais logo coloco aqui algumas imagens que recolhi com o telemóvel. Agora vou descansar um pouco.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Mar 2013 às 10:55)

1337 disse:


> Quase sempre em cima, ontem ainda desceu para um caudal normal, mas rápidamente tiveram de vazar outra vez a barragem, já desde  segunda que ele anda sempre perto do passeio



A barragem está com um Qin de 304,23 e capacidade de 93,4% e Qout 124,02, o que de certeza irão abrir mais
Abram o açude


----------



## dASk (29 Mar 2013 às 11:25)

Bom dia! Temos as primeiras consequências graves destes dias de chuva forte aí pelo Norte, acabei agora de ver na tv que houve um aluimento de terras em Arouca que atingiu um veículo e 2 pessoas perderam a vida! Penso a grande maioria gostamos destes eventos extremos mas desde que não afecte assim a vida de ninguém. Bom resto de acompanhamento!


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2013 às 11:34)

A chuva volta à carga, sigo com 43 mm acumulados, destaque também para o vento, com rajadas de SW frequentemente acima dos 50 km/h.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2013 às 11:36)

dASk disse:


> Bom dia! Temos as primeiras consequências graves destes dias de chuva forte aí pelo Norte, acabei agora de ver na tv que houve um aluimento de terras em Arouca que atingiu um veículo e 2 pessoas perderam a vida! Penso a grande maioria gostamos destes eventos extremos mas desde que não afecte assim a vida de ninguém. Bom resto de acompanhamento!



É uma infelicidade termos acontecimentos destes.
Já na 3ª feira, dia 26, um deslizamento de terras na freguesia de Gandra-Paredes levou uma vida.

Portanto houve, há e haverá sempre consequências do mau tempo.
É sempre de lamentar, e até por isso esta nossa "paixão" pela meteorologia e pelo "mau tempo" tem de ser compreendida. Porque quantos de nós somos o "motor" para melhor compreendermos o clima, para acelerarmos os avisos à população para a eminência de problemas.

A nossa consciência não pode ficar pesada pelo facto de gostarmos ou não do mau tempo. Ninguém quer mal ao outro, ninguém aqui quer o sofrimentos alheio, ninguém aqui controla as agruras da meteorologia.
O que temos de fazer, porque é um dever cívico, alertar a quem de direito (e a população) para adoptarem medidas de precaução. E nisso o nosso papel tem sido pró-activo!

----

Por cá mantêm-se a chuva, ora mais fraca, ora moderada, mas uma situação mais calma.
O acumulado é agora de *55,9 mm*.

----

Continuação de *SANTA PÁSCOA*


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2013 às 11:46)

Bom, não resisiti e lá fui ver como estava o Douro.  Do Fluvial até à Foz pelo menos não me pareceu problemático, ou seja, leva claramente mais água do que o normal mas está longe de causar problemas. Na Ribeira já poderá ser diferente mas não fui lá.

Junto ao mar também nada de excepcional a registar; algum vento e alguma ondulação mais alterosa mas é só.

Volta a chover muito forte neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2013 às 11:52)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã.....


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2013 às 12:04)

Que chuvada!  Cheia de "fumo"!


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2013 às 12:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Que chuvada!  Cheia de "fumo"!



Isto é demais...excessivo, a chuva não para


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2013 às 12:15)

Está a clarear um pouco. Deve estar para melhorar, a ver pelo satélite.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2013 às 12:58)

*48 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

*318.6 mm *este mês


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mar 2013 às 13:01)

Mas que ventania por aqui, até assusta.


----------



## Cadito (29 Mar 2013 às 13:04)

Snifa disse:


> *48 mm* acumulados até ao momento.
> 
> *318.6 mm *este mês



Brutal! Em seis meses choveu tanto ou mais como em todo o ano hidrológico de 2010/2011 e 2011/2012.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Mar 2013 às 13:05)

Bem aventureiro como sou xD, resolvi dar um passeio *a pé* pela minha terra! isto está caótico:
-sargetas entupidas;
-pequenos deslizamentos de terras;
-riachos a transbordar para as estradas;
-pequenas árvores e objetos arrastados pelo vento muito forte;

As estradas parecem rios autênticos

Tatual:14.5C (muito agradável)
Chuva muito forte  o vento sopra forte a muito forte com rajadas de SW.
o acumulado já vai em 68.7mm!


----------



## dlourenco (29 Mar 2013 às 13:51)

Realmente, ninguém tem falado muito nas temperaturas. Está muito agradável a sensação térmica (pelo menos isso )


----------



## supercell (29 Mar 2013 às 13:57)

Continua o tempo fechado e vento moderado..


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Mar 2013 às 14:21)

Por agora a chuva acalmou, mas o vento continua forte e instala-se agora nevoeiro muito cerrado!


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mar 2013 às 14:31)

Por aqui continua o céu nublado assim como o vento moderado a forte.
A chuva também parou e pelo satélite nota-se que vamos ter uma melhoria das condições atmosféricas nas próximas horas.

O acumulado até às 13H00 é de *38,2 mm*.


----------



## GabKoost (29 Mar 2013 às 17:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, não resisiti e lá fui ver como estava o Douro.  Do Fluvial até à Foz pelo menos não me pareceu problemático, ou seja, leva claramente mais água do que o normal mas está longe de causar problemas. Na Ribeira já poderá ser diferente mas não fui lá.
> 
> Junto ao mar também nada de excepcional a registar; algum vento e alguma ondulação mais alterosa mas é só.
> 
> Volta a chover muito forte neste momento!



Na Foz raramente os problemas são observáveis devido à largura das mesmas. Só mesmo em eventos extremos é que se podem verificar coisas mas severas!

Entretanto, pelo Rio Ave ao início da tarde, o Rio voltava a fazer das suas... Mas nada como o evento de Janeiro onde a água chegou praticamente ao nível das redes dos Courts de Ténis!!

















_______________

A chuva parou há algum tempo. As estações registam valores por volta dos 50mm.

Agora é bom que não chova muito durante as próximas 24 horas para as barragens escoar tudo!


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2013 às 18:28)

Bom fim de tarde

Por cá o acumulado do dia é de *68,6 mm*. Muita fruta...
Nas últimas 24h o acumulado é de 105,4 mm. É muita chuva para tão poucas horas.
Com o valor de hoje ultrapassei os 1000 mm  de precipitação desde 1 de janeiro.

Mantêm-se a chuva fraca\chuvisco, num céu encoberto.
O vento sopra moderado de SO.
A temperatura mantêm-se amena: *13,4ºC*.
Rajada máxima de 52,2 km\h pelas 13.43h.


Continuação de uma *Santa Páscoa*


P.S.: mais logo "boto" aqui umas imagens


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Mar 2013 às 21:18)

Boas por aqui acalmou durante a tarde mas o acumulado do dia vai em 73.1mm, não é coisa pouca!!  

Na imagem a seguir a zona rodeada a vermelho é supostamente um tanque onde pessoas lavam a roupa!  (por pouco um restaurante ao lado não levou com uma grande enxurrada dado que a água esteve a 1/2 cm de chegar à estrada!! )






Por agora sigo com aguaceiros muito fracos com vento sopra fraco de SW.
Tatual:*12.6ºC*

P.S: no Domingo logo apartir da manha deverá começar a chuva que poderá ser forte e vai estender-se até segunda!!


----------



## teotonio (29 Mar 2013 às 22:32)

Foto das cheias de lijó Barcelos


----------



## GabKoost (29 Mar 2013 às 23:16)

Acaba daqui pouco o mês de Março. Com ele afastam-se definitivamente as memórias do Inverno assim como o grosso deste evento Pascal de boa intensidade!

Fica aqui uma pequena comparação que me surpreendeu:





Dados Quinta da Capela Braga


Podemos ver na imagem, a verde, os dois eventos que causaram cheias na região. A precipitação acumulada não foi muito diferente uma da outra mas, no 1º caso, as inundações foram muito superiores na região do Minho.

Apesar deste último evento ter sido descontínuo (houveram paragens na precipitação), o facto das terras já estarem completamente saturadas fez-me crer que poderiam ter havido mais prejuízos. No 1º, foram quase 48 horas de chuva sem parar mas, pessoalmente, tinha a noção de que as terras e barragens teriam mais capacidade de encaixe do que agora.

Ainda bem no entanto que estas se aguentaram!

A Azul fica igualmente o pequeno espaço temporal sem chuva que fez com que houvesse no fórum um ruído sobre não atingir metas e que aí vinham bloqueios cedo de mais etc etc! 

O dia de hoje rendeu 58mm. A última semana ultrapassa os 250mm!


----------



## panzer4 (30 Mar 2013 às 00:57)

Boas! com a chuva que caiu em todo o norte de quinta para sexta o Rio Sousa em Lousada e Felgueiras,esta como a muitos anos nao se via!segundos alguns populares com quem falei ,pior,so mesmo em 2001,na altura das grandes cheias!


ja agora alguem me sabe dizer como posso colocar aqui algumas imagens?


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Mar 2013 às 01:23)

Boa noite

O acumulado do dia de 6ª feira Santa foi de *70,6 mm*.
Neste momento tudo calmo, com céu encoberto e vento fraco de OSO.
*T: 12,4ºC*

Deixo aqui uma imagem e um vídeo tirados pela manhã desta 6ª feira.








*Vejam o restante aqui:*
Imagens e vídeo do mau tempo do dia 29 de março de 2013 - Paços de Ferreira


----------



## GabKoost (30 Mar 2013 às 01:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> O acumulado do dia de 6ª feira Santa foi de *70,6 mm*.
> Neste momento tudo calmo, com céu encoberto e vento fraco de OSO.
> ...



Estas paredes à moda antiga são das boas!

Se fossem feitas hoje em dia por um arquitecto qualquer da câmara, em betão armado horrível e incaracterístico, estaria neste momento em pedaços no chão por causa do peso da água!


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2013 às 06:47)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui, ela não nos quer largar.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (30 Mar 2013 às 08:02)

Bom dia a todos!

Aqui por Ponte de Lima, freguesia da Ribeira, a manha acordou com aguaceiros por vezes moderados, mas o sol já espreita :P

É de resto impressionante a quantidade de água que se encontra no solo. Registaram-se ontem pequenos deslizamentos de terras. O recinto da minha casa parece um pântano... só de galochas 

Ontem quando cheguei a Ponte de Lima o Rio Lima estava até com um nível  relativamente baixo comparando com relatos anteriores... de resto ainda não sei como está hoje:











Ao pé da minha garagem, o cenário era este...






Uma pequena encosta suportada por um muro antigo em pedra e que cedeu...

A água era tanta que (devido ao facto da garagem ter paredes meias com esta pequena encosta), ela já se infiltrava pelas próprias paredes da mesma, deixando a própria garagem cheia de água... 

Veremos como vai ser a Páscoa...


----------



## ciclonico (30 Mar 2013 às 13:13)

panzer4 disse:


> Boas! com a chuva que caiu em todo o norte de quinta para sexta o Rio Sousa em Lousada e Felgueiras,esta como a muitos anos nao se via!segundos alguns populares com quem falei ,pior,so mesmo em 2001,na altura das grandes cheias!
> 
> 
> ja agora alguem me sabe dizer como posso colocar aqui algumas imagens?



Tens algures neste site um tópico que explica como colocar imagens. Tens que ser a partir do site www.imgur.com se fazer como explica no tópico. Não é complicado mas não me lembro de momento de todos os passos


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Mar 2013 às 13:25)

panzer4 disse:


> Boas! com a chuva que caiu em todo o norte de quinta para sexta o Rio Sousa em Lousada e Felgueiras,esta como a muitos anos nao se via!segundos alguns populares com quem falei ,pior,so mesmo em 2001,na altura das grandes cheias!
> 
> 
> ja agora alguem me sabe dizer como posso colocar aqui algumas imagens?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

aqui encontras como colocar fotos  !


----------



## Sunnyrainy (30 Mar 2013 às 13:36)

O rio Lima, hoje às 12h, bem mais cheio que ontem


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

Boas,
finalmente regressa o sol, depois de estar uma semana sem o ver. 

Acordei de madrugada com um aguaceiro bem forte, que fez o acumulado ser de *12,8 mm*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Mar 2013 às 11:48)

Bom dia e feliz Páscoa!!!

Por aqui céu encoberto desde as 9 da manha mas ainda não precipitou à exceção de um curto aguaceiro.
Durante a tarde devemos ter animação, talvez uns 15,20 mm.


----------



## ruka (31 Mar 2013 às 15:14)

boa tarde! a convecção vai começar a fazer sentir-se...


----------



## SnowMan (31 Mar 2013 às 15:23)

Que grande trovão aqui nas proximidade há 2 minutos!


----------



## SnowMan (31 Mar 2013 às 15:27)

SnowMan disse:


> Que grande trovão aqui nas proximidade há 2 minutos!



Continua a trovejar com chuva muito intensa.


----------



## CptRena (31 Mar 2013 às 15:31)

SnowMan disse:


> Continua a trovejar com chuva muito intensa.



É verdade. Por aqui ainda não se ouvem trovões, mas penso já ter ouvido um relâmpago no rádio. Uma célula está mesmo aí por cima. Que bicho! 

O IPMA lá está com as actualizações das DEA passado 1h que elas ocorrem. Mas o meteogalicia já tem tudo actualizadinho 

As rajadas de vento vão-se intensificando por aqui.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Mar 2013 às 15:31)

Aguaceiro intenso com vento a aumentar.
Trovoada ainda não ouvi


----------



## SnowMan (31 Mar 2013 às 15:38)

Para já deixou de trovejar, apenas caiem uns aguaceiros muito intensos.


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2013 às 16:07)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> O rio Lima, hoje às 12h, bem mais cheio que ontem



Olha o amigo de Lx que tem casa por cá . 

Bom, foi a semana toda assim como tiraste nessa foto que o rio esteve, aliás deves ter reparado que os carros estavam todos estacionados nos passeios, choveu tanto aqui que em 24 horas passei a média para este mês, só pra teres noção.

Agora parece que já se está a aproximar células com actividade


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2013 às 17:17)

Aguaceiro muito forte neste momento


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Mar 2013 às 17:31)

1337 disse:


> Aguaceiro muito forte neste momento



Aqui na freguesia da Ribeira (também Ponte de Lima), chuva torrencial, trovoada e vento forte.
A rua parece um rio... nunca vi nada assim 

O compasso pascal parou...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Mar 2013 às 17:34)

1337 disse:


> Olha o amigo de Lx que tem casa por cá .
> 
> Bom, foi a semana toda assim como tiraste nessa foto que o rio esteve, aliás deves ter reparado que os carros estavam todos estacionados nos passeios, choveu tanto aqui que em 24 horas passei a média para este mês, só pra teres noção.
> 
> Agora parece que já se está a aproximar células com actividade



Os meus pais vieram agora da vila e disseram que a situação do rio estava normalizada (ele estacionou no areal). Mas depois destas cargas de água não sei não


----------



## flak (31 Mar 2013 às 17:40)

Em Tomar a acumulação de chuva já ronda os 45mm. E continua a chover moderadamente.

Os leitos dos rios e ribeiras já começam a ficar saturados e nos seus limites.


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2013 às 17:41)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Os meus pais vieram agora da vila e disseram que a situação do rio estava normalizada (ele estacionou no areal). Mas depois destas cargas de água não sei não



Sim eu moro mesmo no centro e o rio está mais normal, mas ainda não com o seu leito normal.

Foi uma descarga incrível mesmo, com vento forte e vi 2 raios, está animado por cá


----------



## João Pedro (31 Mar 2013 às 18:28)

O Douro vai bem cheio, mesmo na Foz.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2013 às 20:31)

Boas tardes 

tarde de muita chuva, alguma trovoada foi audível, a chuva foi bastante concentrada e grossa, em pouco tempo vários milímetros acumulados, típico da passagem de células muito activas.

O gráfico da evolução da precipitação na minha estação é bem elucidativo,  até às 15:30 h pouco choveu ( mais morrinha ), mas a partir daí chuva muito forte e contínua,até as 17:15 h sensivelmente:







neste momento tudo bem mais calmo, já não chove há várias horas, o acumulado está nos *21.3 mm*

Março vai  com *340.4 mm* acumulados.

Há vários lençóis de água, o Rio Douro está bastante grande e barrento, e bem próximo das margens


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Mar 2013 às 21:14)

Boas,
por aqui a tarde foi caótica, em duas horas caíram *21,2 mm*, que é o acumulado do dia. A chuva torrencial que caiu pela tarde impossibilitou qualquer actividade pascal. Também a trovoada andou por aqui, porém a parte mais activa esteve sobre o Gerês e estendeu-se até à Galiza  durante o resto da tarde. Algumas estradas na cidade de Braga apresentavam grandes lençois de água, tornado a condução muito perigosa. Perto do estádio AXA houve um pequeno aluimento de estrada, de pouca importância. 

Uma semana incrivelmente chuvosa pelo Noroeste, dada a altura do ano, por cá acumulei *219,2 mm*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Mar 2013 às 21:15)

Bem aqui por volta das 16 h estava eu a ver tv o meu aparelho zon disse que não havia sinal fiquei surpreendido pois nunca tal tinha acontecido. Estava pronto para ligar À zon quando um relâmpago caiu a uns metros de minha casa queimando-me a tv e deixando-me sem eletricidade durante umas horas. Chuva muito forte durante 1 hora que interrompeu o compasso pascal. Que estrondo e que susto!


----------



## panzer4 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:42)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html
> 
> aqui encontras como colocar fotos  !



Ok Obrigado!!


----------



## panzer4 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:44)

[/IMG]
isto mostra a quantidade de agua que o rio sousa levava!!


----------



## panzer4 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:52)

[/IMG]


----------



## panzer4 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:53)

[/IMG]


----------



## panzer4 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:55)

[/IMG]


----------



## panzer4 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:57)

[/IMG]


----------



## panzer4 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:58)

bem,como podem ver o rio sousa em varios locais excedeu e mt o caudal,ja a varios anos que nao andava assim tanto fora do leito! excepcional!


----------

